# Alutech ICB2.0 - Neu: Komplettbikes und Buildkits bestellbar



## nuts (30. Oktober 2015)

Update zum ICB2.0: ab sofort können Komplettbikes und Build-Kits (= vollständige Aufbau-Sets) unter diesem Link bestellt werden. Es wird mit den Build-Kits "Erdgeschoss" und "Obergeschoss" zwei Varianten geben: "Erdgeschoss" orientiert sich eng an den Abstimmungs-Ergebnissen, "Obergeschoss" wird als Edel-Variante keine Ausstattungs-Wünsche offen lassen. Ebenfalls neu: bei Fragen rund um eure ICB-Bestellung steht jetzt ein Direktkontakt bei Alutech zur Verfügung - weitere Infos gibt es weiter unten.


→ Den vollständigen Artikel "*Alutech ICB2.0 - Neu: Komplettbikes und Buildkits bestellbar*" im Newsbereich lesen


----------



## Thiel (30. Oktober 2015)

Wer bei den Ausstattungen was zu meckern hat, soll sich nur den Rahmen kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmatzel (30. Oktober 2015)

Gibt es Hausnummern in welcher Gewichtsklasse die verschiedenen Geschosse landen werden?


----------



## Ehrenfeld (30. Oktober 2015)

Thiel schrieb:


> Wer bei den Ausstattungen was zu meckern hat, soll sich nur den Rahmen kaufen


Finde die Ausstattungen auch verdammt gut. Carbon-LRS und -Kurbel bei einem 3999 € Bike...


----------



## foreigner (30. Oktober 2015)

Und ich kann mir grad keins kaufen. 
Immer diese Überraschungen, die dazwischen kommen.

Das günstigere Bike ist ja echt schon ausreichend. Mich stört daran nur eins: Das fehlende "+" beim Monarch.


----------



## trailterror (30. Oktober 2015)

Korrekte preise...


----------



## -N0bodY- (30. Oktober 2015)

Also die Variante Obergeschoss würde ich umbenennen, korrekt müsste es Penthouse sein. 
Da habt Ihr echt nen Knaller rausgehauen. Der Preis ist echt mal richtig gut (zumindest für den Käufer )


----------



## tozzi (30. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

Leider ist bei den Kits nicht zu ersehen, welche Einbaulänge bzw welchen Federweg die Gabeln haben.
Ebenso ist aus dem Geometriechart nicht ersichtlich, auf welcher Gabeleinbaulänge die Daten beruhen.
Gabeleinbaulängen bei Fox und RS unterscheiden doch sich bei gleichem Federweg ein wenig ?

Grüße


----------



## Farmerbob (30. Oktober 2015)

Oh man, ihr macht es einem aber auch schwer....
Das Obergeschoss löst schon einen extremen haben-will-Effekt aus.

Carbon LRS mit 27mm Innenweite, Carbonkurbel, Syntace u.v.m.  gegen die Vernunft


----------



## Speziazlizt (30. Oktober 2015)

Wenn ich nun selber aufbaue und 50% anzahle bekomme ich einen RC Monarch+; wenn ich Komplett bestellte nur den Monarch, richtig?


----------



## Kharne (30. Oktober 2015)

Preis/Leistung ist echt mal fett 

Aber Monarch und Rail 30 sind vllt. im Hinblick auf den Paketpreis sinnvoll, im Hinblick auf Einsatzzweck und Potenz des Rahmens vollkommene Fehlbesetzungen 

Aber Daumen hoch, dass es alle Farben dauerhaft geben wird und die Idee der Buildkits ist mal genial 

@tozzi: Traveln kannst du die Pike mit nem anderen Airshaft für 30€. Geowerte sind mit ner 150er Pike gerechnet, wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Oktober 2015)

Wer kann mir sagen welche Federweglänge optimal für das Rad ist?
Ich will eine 160er mit Absenkung verbauen. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## DermitdemE (30. Oktober 2015)

Warum sind jetzt nur der LRS ROAM 30 drin und oben die Abbildung (von gestern) zeigt ein ROAM 40?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. Oktober 2015)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Wenn ich nun selber aufbaue und 50% anzahle bekomme ich einen RC Monarch+; wenn ich Komplett bestellte nur den Monarch, richtig?


Ja, den Monarch+ gibt es nur im Rahmenset für 50% Anzahlung.
Für das Komplettbike musst du 75% Anzahlen!

Deshalb wird es bei mir wohl der Rahmen in Raw für 50% werden, die Anzahlung für das Obergeschoss ist leider nicht drin  
Ich hoffe mal dass dann im Frühjahr die iene oder andere Pike RL im  Bikemarkt auftacuht, ist eigentlich das einzige Teil das mir so "fehlt". Meine DT kann ich wohl leider nicht auf die aktuelle Dämpfung upgraden.


----------



## foreigner (30. Oktober 2015)

tozzi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Leider ist bei den Kits nicht zu ersehen, welche Einbaulänge bzw welchen Federweg die Gabeln haben.
> Ebenso ist aus dem Geometriechart nicht ersichtlich, auf welcher Gabeleinbaulänge die Daten beruhen.
> ...



Geo Chart gibt's hier: http://crowd.bike/
Die Gabellänge ist 542mm. Das wäre ne Pike mit 150mm. Fox hat theoretisch 539mm. Wobei die alle deutliche Schwankungen haben, so dass man sagen kann, dass die Gabeln gleich lang sind.

140-160mm sind kein Problem. Mit außen liegender unterer Steuersatzschale sollten auch noch 130mm gehen (weiß zwar nicht wofür, weil straffer abstimmen und mehr Reserve hinten raus geht immer). Ideal sind aber sicherlich die 150mm.


----------



## SebT-Rex (30. Oktober 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Preis/Leistung ist echt mal fett
> 
> Aber Monarch und Rail 30 sind vllt. im Hinblick auf den Paketpreis sinnvoll, im Hinblick auf Einsatzzweck und Potenz des Rahmens vollkommene Fehlbesetzungen
> 
> ...


Weder Dämpfer noch Laufräder sind fehl besetzt, beides arbeitet in der Praxis absolut tadellos! Zu den Laufrädern habe ich im anderen Thread schon geschrieben und der Dämpfer funktioniert top, lediglich bei sehr langen und ruppigen Abfahrten wird ein sehr sensibles Hinterteil einen Unterschied spüren. wenn überhaupt...


----------



## mpmarv (30. Oktober 2015)

Untergeschoss ist schon mehr als ausreichend, bei der Obergeschoss Ausstattung zu dem Preis bleibt mir die Spucke weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (30. Oktober 2015)

... mag denn hier keiner mal die Einzelgewichte der verschiedenen Sets zusammenrechnen? Bittebitte!


----------



## Phi-Me (30. Oktober 2015)

woher bekomme ich den ungeplanten Rest für die 3000 euro in zwei Wochen?!?


So ein Mist! Und ich dachte schon, dass ich @supurb-bicycles vorhalten könnte, dass er zuviel versprochen hätte...

habe eben mal die Einzelpreise durchgerechnet, wobei ich bei den e 13 parts ja nur schätzen konnte.

Bin echt baff!

Vernunft, oder Penthouse...


@Lt.AnimalMother : Legen wir einfach zusammen und teilen uns ein Obergeschoss?!


Ich brauche noch etwas=)


----------



## tozzi (30. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

@foreigner : besten Dank.
Geometrie ist also mit 545mm EBL gerechnet.

Nehme also an, daß Fox-und RS-Kits mit 150er Gabeln geliefert werden ?

Grüße


----------



## huluwu (30. Oktober 2015)

Kurze Frage: Der Raw Rahmen - kann der so wie er geliefert wird gefahren werden? Oder muss der noch lackiert ect. werden? Danke


----------



## mpirklbauer (30. Oktober 2015)

Eine MT5 wäre mir zwar lieber gewesen, mag kein DOT, aber sonst sehr geil.

Was mir beim Obergeschoss aufgefallen ist, seit wann gibt es so was?
*"e*thirteen DirectMount Kassette, 11-fach, 9-44 Zähne"*



mcmatzel schrieb:


> Gibt es Hausnummern in welcher Gewichtsklasse die verschiedenen Geschosse landen werden?



Das werden wir wohl nie erfahren, da es nicht einmal möglich war die Rahmengewichte, für alle Größen, bekannt zu geben.


----------



## zr0wrk (30. Oktober 2015)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Was mir beim Obergeschoss aufgefallen ist, seit wann gibt es so was?
> *"e*thirteen DirectMount Kassette, 11-fach, 9-44 Zähne"*



Seit http://mtbn.ws/n2epb


----------



## Phi-Me (30. Oktober 2015)

Obergeschoss kommt auf ca 12,5-12,7kg

Edit: Untergeschoss ca 400g mehr. 

(habe nicht nur bestätigte Werte gefunden. Geht vom oberen Ende aus.)


----------



## AboAC (30. Oktober 2015)

Die Pakete sehen super aus, ich werde mich wohl jetzt auch nochmal mit meinem inneren Finanzbeauftragten auseinander setzen müssen 

Eine Kleinigkeit ist mir noch aufgefallen: Auf der Alutech-Seite stehen Ergon-Griffe in der Liste, hier im Text und auf dem Oberklasse-Bild sind SDG/Odi-Griffe zu sehen. Das könntet ihr bei Gelegenheit noch vereinheitlichen.


----------



## BommelMaster (30. Oktober 2015)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Eine MT5 wäre mir zwar lieber gewesen, mag kein DOT, aber sonst sehr geil.
> 
> Was mir beim Obergeschoss aufgefallen ist, seit wann gibt es so was?
> *"e*thirteen DirectMount Kassette, 11-fach, 9-44 Zähne"*
> ...



es wurde doch jetzt schon min 5x das Gewicht des M-Rahmens angegeben, und die Sprünge von Rahmengröße zu Rahmengröße rund 50-80g sind.

genauer kann man das halt nicht angeben. Es ist leider in der Metallverarbeitung nicht so, dass ein Bauteil mit 2586g(fiktive Zahl) Sollgewicht später auch genau 2586,00g hat.

da braucht nur die legierung bissl schwanken, das konische Rohr 1 cm weiter abgeschnitten sein. die Schweißnaht etwas größer sein, usw usf und schwupps  hat man halt 2643g statt 2586g.

wer jammert ? der Kunde.

Es ist leider nicht so genau vorhersehbar!

trotzdem wurde eine sinnvolle Abschätzung abgegeben!


----------



## thehoff (30. Oktober 2015)

wow... echt hammer ausstatungen zu nem geilen preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpirklbauer (30. Oktober 2015)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Seit http://mtbn.ws/n2epb



Schon, wird aber auch nur am Freilauf befestigt und nicht direkt auf der Nabe.
Ich finde es halt blöd formuliert.


----------



## Bloodshot (30. Oktober 2015)

3500 und mit rs Elementen und ich würde meine Canada Reise nach dem Abi nach Neuseeland verschieben und mit das Rad davor kaufen :/ schöne Räder und Fairer Preis


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. Oktober 2015)

Was noch nicht erwähnt wurde: Ausgezeichnete Reifenwahl! Den Vigilante fahre ich schon seit letztem Jahr auf dem Hardtail vorne und hinten, der geht eigentlich All Season gut. Verhältnismäßig geringer Rollwiderstand, ist auf Hardpack (knochentrockener Lehmboden) nicht ganz perfekt aber gut, dafür spielt er im nassen/modderigen Lehm so ziemlich alles an die Wand was ich bisher probiert habe, und im Waldboden grippt er auch richtig gut. Noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit nassen Wurzeln. Und ich hatte noch keinen Reifen der sich so kinderleicht Tubeless montieren ließ. Einfach per Standpumpe drauf geploppt.
Den Riddler kenne ich noch nicht, aber für den Sommer im Zweifel keine schlechte Wahl.


----------



## nippelspanner (30. Oktober 2015)

Bestellt!
Ab jetzt reiße ich jedes Kalenderblättchen besonders gerne ab...!


----------



## yzf (30. Oktober 2015)

Welche Rahmengrösse fährt Maxi da in diesem "Entwertungsvideo" in Finale? 
Er ist ja ca. 180?
Danke


----------



## SebT-Rex (30. Oktober 2015)

yzf schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengrösse fährt Maxi da in diesem "Entwertungsvideo" in Finale?
> Er ist ja ca. 180?
> Danke


das war ein Testmuster in M


----------



## SebT-Rex (30. Oktober 2015)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Schon, wird aber auch nur am Freilauf befestigt und nicht direkt auf der Nabe.
> Ich finde es halt blöd formuliert.


NENENE, Kassette und Freilauf sind ein Teil! Das ist eine ganz feine Geschichte und das ICB dürfte wohl das erste Serienbike mit dem Feature sein!


----------



## Denny225 (30. Oktober 2015)

Und ab wann und wo kann man das Bike mal Probe fahren?

PS:Welche Farbe haben denn die Decals der Roam LR?
In der Partlist steht rot, aber das würde ja nicht gut passen zu blau.


----------



## trophy (30. Oktober 2015)

Eine Gegenüberstellung zwischen Fox und Rock Shox Dämpfer würde mich sehr interessieren.

Vielen Dank.
Maximilian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpirklbauer (30. Oktober 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> NENENE, Kassette und Freilauf sind ein Teil! Das ist eine ganz feine Geschichte und das ICB dürfte wohl das erste Serienbike mit dem Feature sein!


Wie sieht es da mit dem Auswechseln der Ritzel aus?
Oder gibts das dann nur mit Freilauf?


----------



## Phi-Me (30. Oktober 2015)

Kassette ist Dreigeteilt. Kannste dann nur das nachbestellen, was kaputt ist.


----------



## AMDude (30. Oktober 2015)

Hey...da wurden aber nochmal fix die Preise angepasst auf der Homepage! Zuerst war ja das Obergeschoss für 3889 bzw. 3998 abgebildet...oder täusche ich mich da?! Glaube nicht!  Egal!

Obwohl ich mir fast noch eine günstigere Zwischenlösung wünschen würde (obwohl ich nicht weiß, ob´s dann noch billiger geworden wäre).
MT5 oder XT Bremse anstatt MT7, XT 1x11 Antrieb anstatt X1/e13, XM 1501 Spline LRS und das Answer Cockpit hätte auch locker gereicht.

Aber nochmals...Hammerpreise für beide Varianten. Respekt!
Jetzt heißt es nochmal überlegen....für 2014er Rotwild E1 den 2016er Rahmen kaufen....oder das Obergeschoss zusätzlich zum E1.....

Übrigens...wirds auch noch Bilder geben der Obergeschoss-Variante? Mit den schwarzen Aufbau gefällt mir das blau jetzt fast besser. Aber mit den FOX Elementen, denke ich, dass das grüne Bike weiterhin mein Favorit bleibt.


----------



## Kosmoprolet (30. Oktober 2015)

AMDude schrieb:


> Obwohl ich mir fast noch eine günstigere Zwischenlösung wünschen würde (obwohl ich nicht weiß, ob´s dann noch billiger geworden wäre).
> MT5 oder XT Bremse anstatt MT7, XT 1x11 Antrieb anstatt X1/e13, XM 1501 Spline LRS und das Answer Cockpit hätte auch locker gereicht.


Genau das wäre auch meine Option gewesen, mit dem Monarch+
Vielleicht kann man Basti noch mit irgendwas Bestechen /Erpressen damit das "Mittelgeschoss" noch ins Programm kommt.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (30. Oktober 2015)

wenn man Buildkit Obergeschoss anklickt steht in der Beschreibung Komplettbike Erdgeschoss. Ist vermutlich noch ein Fehler.


----------



## Denny225 (30. Oktober 2015)

Welche Rahmengröße ist das oben auf dem Bild?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (30. Oktober 2015)

nach langer Entwicklungszeit tatsächlich... ein wirklich schönes und gelungenes Mountainbike!


----------



## LC4Fun (30. Oktober 2015)

Bescheidene Frage weil in einem der geschlossenen Freds jemand was von Lager "einpressen" schrieb... BSA 73mm ist doch das Schraubgewinde für ein reguläres GXP Innenlager (XX1 wird verbaut)? 

Und Semi-Integrierte Steuerlager müssen nicht wirklich "verpresst" im Sinne von "ich brauche eine Presse" werden, oder?

Danke und sorry, falls doof gefragt...


----------



## Kharne (30. Oktober 2015)

Oh doch. Man kann nen Steuersatz mit dem richtigen Werkzeug auch einchlagen, aber dann sollte man besser wissen was man da tut...


----------



## Phi-Me (30. Oktober 2015)

Ich handhabe das immer folgendermaßen:

Steuersatz in den Froster und Rahmen schön warm fönen...

Falls es einfach geht, mit dem Gummihammer GERADE reinkloppen...

Wenns nicht so einfach ist, zweiten Mann, wieder Steuersatz in den Froster, Rahmen heiß fönen und dann beides in die Schraubzwinge (ein ordentlich großes Modell) und auch wieder GERADE (dafür der zweite Mann) einpressen. Ein bisschen Fett schadet auch nicht.

Grüße

Edit: man kann dem Zweiradmechaniker um die Ecke aber auch einfach nen 20er in die Hand drücken!


----------



## tozzi (30. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

Alle Rahmen- und Kitversionen innerhalb weniger Stunden 100€ teurer geworden.
Man hat nicht einmal Zeit, ein wenig zu überlegen - und dies ohne Vorwarnung.
Was wird morgen sein ?
Angebote ala ' entscheide dich in dieser Sekunde, sonst wird es teurer' sind in meinen Augen unseriös.
Somit hat Alutech einen Kunden weniger, denn ich bin raus.

Grüße


----------



## Kharne (30. Oktober 2015)

Man sollte dem Mech ums Eck nen Zwanni in die Hand drücken, wenn man keine Ahnung davon hat...


----------



## trailproof (30. Oktober 2015)

AMDude schrieb:


> Hey...da wurden aber nochmal fix die Preise angepasst auf der Homepage! Zuerst war ja das Obergeschoss für 3889 bzw. 3998 abgebildet...oder täusche ich mich da?! Glaube nicht!  Egal!
> 
> Obwohl ich mir fast noch eine günstigere Zwischenlösung wünschen würde (obwohl ich nicht weiß, ob´s dann noch billiger geworden wäre).
> MT5 oder XT Bremse anstatt MT7, XT 1x11 Antrieb anstatt X1/e13, XM 1501 Spline LRS und das Answer Cockpit hätte auch locker gereicht.



Das wär super, dann würd ich sofort bestellen :-O


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Oktober 2015)

tozzi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Alle Rahmen- und Kitversionen innerhalb weniger Stunden 100€ teurer geworden.
> Man hat nicht einmal Zeit, ein wenig zu überlegen - und dies ohne Vorwarnung.
> ...


Was ist denn teurer geworden...alles noch so wie angesagt. 
Die 100€ sind der Montagepreis beim Komplettbike. 

Also bestelle schnell, nicht das es wirklich noch teurer wird. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## LC4Fun (30. Oktober 2015)

Phimi schrieb:


> ...Wenns nicht so einfach ist, zweiten Mann, wieder Steuersatz in den Froster, Rahmen heiß fönen und dann beides in die Schraubzwinge (ein ordentlich großes Modell) und auch wieder GERADE (dafür der zweite Mann) einpressen. Ein bisschen Fett schadet auch nicht.



OK, ich würde mir jetzt einfach ne Presse basteln, indem ich je eine grosse Metallplatten oben und unten plan ansetze und mit einer innliegenden Gewindestange zusammenziehe... Spricht wohl nix dagegen, oder?


----------



## Frodijak (30. Oktober 2015)

Die eloxierten Rahmen kosten nach wie vor 1.499,- Wie gestern auch schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phi-Me (30. Oktober 2015)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> OK, ich würde mir jetzt einfach ne Presse basteln, indem ich je eine grosse Metallplatten oben und unten plan ansetze und mit einer innliegenden Gewindestange zusammenziehe... Spricht wohl nix dagegen, oder?




Ne, absolut nicht. Das sollte gehen..


----------



## Deleted 244202 (30. Oktober 2015)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Was mir beim Obergeschoss aufgefallen ist, seit wann gibt es so was?
> *"e*thirteen DirectMount Kassette, 11-fach, 9-44 Zähne"*





supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> NENENE, Kassette und Freilauf sind ein Teil! Das ist eine ganz feine Geschichte und das ICB dürfte wohl das erste Serienbike mit dem Feature sein!


Gibt es irgendwo mehr Infos zu dieser Kassette?? Hört sich nämlich sehr interessant an, nur leider lässt sich weder bei dem Eurobikebericht noch auf der Homepage von E.13 mehr darüber finden. Hope hatte ja mal einen ähnlichen Prototypen vorgestellt, da waren die Sperrklinken im Frästeil der größten Ritzel integriert. Wie sieht das hier bei E.13 aus?


----------



## Succubius (30. Oktober 2015)

Fahren denn alle nur noch mit dem Lift? Einfach ist doch der totale Schwachsinn....


----------



## yzf (30. Oktober 2015)

Succubius schrieb:


> Fahren denn alle nur noch mit dem Lift? Einfach ist doch der totale Schwachsinn....


Wenn die überstzungsbandbreite grösser ist als bei 2x10 dann spricht max. die "Grobabstimmung" dagegen.


----------



## Succubius (30. Oktober 2015)

yzf schrieb:


> Wenn die überstzungsbandbreite grösser ist als bei 2x10 dann spricht max. die "Grobabstimmung" dagegen.


Wie soll denn denn die Bandbreite größer sein?


----------



## BrotherMo (30. Oktober 2015)

9 - 44


----------



## Kharne (30. Oktober 2015)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> OK, ich würde mir jetzt einfach ne Presse basteln, indem ich je eine grosse Metallplatten oben und unten plan ansetze und mit einer innliegenden Gewindestange zusammenziehe... Spricht wohl nix dagegen, oder?



Solange du nicht direkt aufs Lager oder den Lagersitz drückst, das Ganze schön einfettest und es hinkriegst ohne das Steuerrohr zu zerreissen, weil du den Steuersatz verkantet hast: Ja.


----------



## Succubius (30. Oktober 2015)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> 9 - 44


Super Idee, mit Schaltsprüngen jenseits von gut und böse....


----------



## BrotherMo (30. Oktober 2015)

Irgendwas is immer.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Succubius (30. Oktober 2015)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Irgendwas is immer.....


Klar is immer was  Aber warum????? Und wenn ich in manchen Tests lese 2/3 ist kompliziert zu bedienen denk ich mir HÄÄÄÄÄ???  Einfach macht doch mal ehrlich gesagt nur am Downhillbomber Sinn, oder man ist Profi


----------



## LC4Fun (30. Oktober 2015)

Succubius schrieb:


> Super Idee, mit Schaltsprüngen jenseits von gut und böse....



Hm, lass raten - Du bist es noch nie ausgiebig gefahren? Gegen alle Bedenken um mich rum fahre ich XX1 mit 32er Blatt am Enduro ohne was zu vermissen - im Gegenteil, das mit den grösseren Sprüngen passt super zum Einsatzgebiet. Am Hardtail fahre ich XX1 mit dem 38er Blatt - da muss man auf Asphalt und der Waldautobahn tatsächlich manchmal als Nähmaschine oder im Wiegetritt fehlende "Feinsprünge" ausgleichen.


----------



## Succubius (30. Oktober 2015)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Hm, lass raten - Du bist es noch nie ausgiebig gefahren? Gegen alle Bedenken um mich rum fahre ich XX1 mit 32er Blatt am Enduro ohne was zu vermissen - im Gegenteil, das mit den grösseren Sprüngen passt super zum Einsatzgebiet. Am Hardtail fahre ich XX1 mit dem 38er Blatt - da muss man auf Asphalt und der Waldautobahn tatsächlich manchmal als Nähmaschine oder im Wiegetritt fehlende "Feinsprünge" ausgleichen.


Ich fahre mehr als ausgiebig, kein Angst... Ich fahr auch den Ötztaler unter 9 Stunden... Aber warum soll ich ohne Not Nähmaschine fahren? Oder an ner steilen Rampe irgendwann absteigen? Macht net so wirklich Sinn...


----------



## Pizzaplanet (30. Oktober 2015)

Warum nicht einfach mal die Kresse halten!?
Zwingt ja keiner einen 1fach mit 9-44 zu fahren. 
Bei der Abstufung fange aber sogar ich an drüber nachzudenken.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. Oktober 2015)

Das Bike kommt mit 1*11 in Serie. Wenn du 2x10 haben willst nimm einen Rahmen und bau ihn mit Umwerfer auf. Die Aufnahme ist dran. Das Für und Wider von 1Fach wurde hier oft genug diskutiert. Für ein Trailbike ist es ein überzeugendes Konzept wenn man sich drauf einlässt und nicht grad mitten in den Alpen wohnt. Können wir diese fruchtlose Diskussion dann beenden.


----------



## Succubius (30. Oktober 2015)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Warum nicht einfach mal die Kresse halten!?
> Zwingt ja keiner einen 1fach mit 9-44 zu fahren.
> Bei der Abstufung fange aber sogar ich an drüber nachzudenken.





Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Das Bike kommt mit 1*11 in Serie. Wenn du 2x10 haben willst nimm einen Rahmen und bau ihn mit Umwerfer auf. Die Aufnahme ist dran. Das Für und Wider von 1Fach wurde hier oft genug diskutiert. Für ein Trailbike ist es ein überzeugendes Konzept wenn man sich drauf einlässt und nicht grad mitten in den Alpen wohnt. Können wir diese fruchtlose Diskussion dann beenden.


Hab verstanden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzaplanet (30. Oktober 2015)

Dann kauf es halt nicht.  Zwingt dich ja keiner. 

Meine fresse das rumgeheule is ja echt arm...


----------



## 1st_Parma (30. Oktober 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> NENENE, Kassette und Freilauf sind ein Teil! Das ist eine ganz feine Geschichte...


Das kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht glauben, doch Du solltest es ja besser wissen.  
Vorgestellt wurde seitens e13 nichts dergleichen, mir jedenfalls gänzlich unbekannt. 
Hast Du genauere Informationen, welche Du auch preisgeben kannst?  
Handelt es sich vielleicht um eine OEM-Variante der Kassette in Kombination mit dem hauseigenen LRS? 
Das würde logischerweise bedeuten, dass bei späterem Umrüstwunsch auf z.B. eine SRAM XG-1150 ein standardmäßiger e13 XD-Freilaufkörper erforderlich wird, richtig? 
Und sollte es sich tatsächlich um so ein proprietäres System handeln, müsste es die Kassette in dieser Ausführung nicht zwangsläufig auch regulär zu kaufen geben, für all jene, welche eine neue brauchen und das System beibehalten wollen?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. Oktober 2015)

Vor allem wurde extra für diese Gruppe an Bikern von Stefan in zig Extrastunden mit viel Aufwand eine Umwerferaufnahme vorgesehen, und jetzt wird wieder gejammert...


----------



## mowood (30. Oktober 2015)

Meine Freundin kann aus irgend einem Grund die Notwendigkeit nicht verstehen. Kann mir jemand was leihen?

Nur beim voraussichtlichen Lieferdatum hatte ich bis jetzt immernoch auf einen Tippfehler gehofft. Wenn kann ich diesbezüglich wegen seelischer Grausamkeit verklagen.


----------



## Plumpssack (30. Oktober 2015)

mowood schrieb:


> Meine Freundin kann aus irgend einem Grund die Notwendigkeit nicht verstehen. Kann mir jemand was leihen?
> 
> Nur beim voraussichtlichen Lieferdatum hatte ich bis jetzt immernoch auf einen Tippfehler gehofft. Wenn kann ich diesbezüglich wegen seelischer Grausamkeit verklagen.


Deine Freundin versteht das nicht obwohl das Design von dir stammt? Das ist aber eine ganz schön unbarmherzige Freundin..


----------



## mowood (30. Oktober 2015)

@Plumpssack Unbarmherzig nicht wirklich, nur das Thema ist wohl etwas vorbelastet.


----------



## Phi-Me (30. Oktober 2015)

Musste nur gut verkaufen....

Rechne ihr vor, was die Einzelteile kosten. Dann erzähl , dass du dein altes verkaufst, etc... 

Die alten Lügen, die wir alle anwenden


----------



## 1st_Parma (30. Oktober 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Was ist denn teurer geworden...*alles noch so wie angesagt*.


Nein, das stimmt nicht.
Das "Obergeschoss" Komplettbike als auch das BuildKit sind um 100 € teurer geworden.


----------



## mowood (30. Oktober 2015)

@Phimi Haha! Das alte ist schon verkauft.
Das Ersparniss in den Vordergrund zu rücken, anstatt die Kosten ist ein Klassiker.
So ein grün Eloxiertes Bike macht sich auch vieeel besser in der Wohnung als meine sonst schwarzen Kisten.
Auch die Wartungszeiten im Wohnzimmer werden ja durch einen Neukauf minimiert... Wir sollten einen Threat aufmachen


----------



## duc-mo (30. Oktober 2015)

Geschafft!!!

Wann kommt das 29er???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phi-Me (30. Oktober 2015)

@mowood: Alles schon mal gute Argumente! Und das Grün mit kashima kommt bestimmt Mega!

Ist auch bei mir großer Favorit, allerdings haperts nicht am WAF, sondern am momentanen Kontostand...

Konnte ja keiner ahnen, dass der Basti da so was raushaut...

Naja. Wie schon mal erwähnt: Schweres Leben


----------



## SebT-Rex (30. Oktober 2015)

1st_Parma schrieb:


> Nein, das stimmt nicht.
> Das "Obergeschoss" Komplettbike als auch das BuildKit sind um 100 € teurer geworden.


ist es nicht! diesen Preis habe ich von Anfang an kommuniziert, der Preis auf den du dich berufst wurde von der Alutech Testseite kopiert, bevor der Shop scharf geschaltet wurde.


----------



## Kharne (30. Oktober 2015)

Es hieß von Anfang an 4000€...

Finde die 100€ für die Montage auch weit mehr als fair. Wer mal selbst ein Bike aufgebaut hat weiß, dass man davon kaum den Mech bezahlen kann, der´s aufbaut.

@supurb-bicycles 
Basti, aber bitte kein Debakel ala ICB 1.0...


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Oktober 2015)

1st_Parma schrieb:


> Nein, das stimmt nicht.
> Das "Obergeschoss" Komplettbike als auch das BuildKit sind um 100 € teurer geworden.


Ich dachte das BuildKit war schon immer um die 4000 angesetzt. 


send per tapatapadu


----------



## tozzi (30. Oktober 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ist es nicht! diesen Preis habe ich von Anfang an kommuniziert, der Preis auf den du dich berufst wurde von der Alutech Testseite kopiert, bevor der Shop scharf geschaltet wurde.



Hallo,

Also ich war auf keiner irgendwelchen Testseite, sondern auf Eurer offiziellen Seite.
Da waren das Kit und Komplettbike vor ein paar Stunden 100€ günstiger als jetzt.

Grüße


----------



## Plumpssack (31. Oktober 2015)

Hat sich eigentlich bezüglich der abweichenden Kettenstrebenlänge laut Freeride noch was ergeben @Stefan.Stark @supurb-bicycles ?


----------



## 1st_Parma (31. Oktober 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ist es nicht! diesen Preis habe ich von Anfang an kommuniziert, der Preis auf den du dich berufst wurde von der Alutech Testseite kopiert, bevor der Shop scharf geschaltet wurde.


Gut, sei's drum. Dann ist das jetzt halt so. Bleibt voll und ganz ein affengeiles Angebot keine Frage.  
Wärst Du so lieb noch was zu meinen Überlegungen bzgl. der Kassette zu sagen?
Ist die nur mit dem e13 LRS kompatibel?
Und bräuchte ich einen neuen Fraulaufkörper für SRAM Kassetten?



tozzi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Also ich war auf keiner irgendwelchen Testseite, sondern auf Eurer offiziellen Seite.
> Da waren das Kit und Komplettbike vor ein paar Stunden 100€ günstiger als jetzt.
> ...


Den Eindruck hatte ich auch.


----------



## Mc_Racer (31. Oktober 2015)

Der Preis auf der Alutech-Seite war heute Mittag nur für das Obergeschoss um 100 € günstiger. Zu dem Zeitpunkt war es aber noch nicht offiziell hier im Forum announced! Das passiert halt mal, wenn man auf zwei Seiten veröffentlicht, würde deshalb aber niemandem Preistreiberei unterstellen.

Die beiden Pakete sind auf jeden Fall sehr lecker und attraktiv geworden! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zr0wrk (31. Oktober 2015)

tozzi schrieb:


> Also ich war auf keiner irgendwelchen Testseite, sondern auf Eurer offiziellen Seite.
> Da waren das Kit und Komplettbike vor ein paar Stunden 100€ günstiger als jetzt.



Okay ... offenbar beziehen sich die Anmerkungen hierauf:



> *Grundausstattung ICB 2.0 BuildKit2 - Obergeschoss (...)
> *
> 3899€


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alutech-icb2-0-jetzt-vorbestellen-update.773193/page-17#post-13338078



supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ist es nicht! diesen Preis habe ich von Anfang an kommuniziert, der Preis auf den du dich berufst wurde von der Alutech Testseite kopiert, bevor der Shop scharf geschaltet wurde.



Aber wie kann das passieren? 

Naja, eigentlich ist das ja nun auch egal. Die Teile kosten, was sie kosten und das ist das, was gestern schon angekündigt wurde und also völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (31. Oktober 2015)

tozzi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Alle Rahmen- und Kitversionen innerhalb weniger Stunden 100€ teurer geworden.
> Man hat nicht einmal Zeit, ein wenig zu überlegen - und dies ohne Vorwarnung.
> ...





tozzi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Also ich war auf keiner irgendwelchen Testseite, sondern auf Eurer offiziellen Seite.
> Da waren das Kit und Komplettbike vor ein paar Stunden 100€ günstiger als jetzt.
> ...



Na und !?

Da wurde halt ein Preisfehler für einen kurzen Zeitraum auf der Alutech - Seite veröffentlicht.

Oder andersrum: Bei Alutech arbeiten vermutlich Menschen - einer dieser Menschen hat einen Fehler gemacht.

Der Firma deshalb Unseriösität oder ähnliches zu unterstellen ist kindisch und peinlich. - Die Preise sind genau so wie angekündigt.

Doof für Dich, dass Du das Rädchen nicht 100.- Euro günstiger kriegst.

Gut für Alutech, dass so jemand dann auch eh nicht mehr bei ihnen bestellt.


----------



## tozzi (31. Oktober 2015)

@zr0wrk
Hallo,

Dann hast Du erstmalig auf die Alutechseite geschaut nach der Preisanpassung.
Daß die Preise für die Fox-Version anfangs 100€ günstiger waren, ist unstrittig.
Bin ja auch nicht der Einzige, dem dies aufgefallen ist.
Siehe auch Post im Nachbarthread. Zum Veröffentlichungszeitpunkt hatte dort ein User ( also kein Mod oder Alutechler mit Zugang zu irgendeiner ominösen noch nicht scharf gestellten Testseite ) Austtattung und Preis des Buildkits von der Alutechseite kopiert.

Grüße


----------



## tozzi (31. Oktober 2015)

@freetourer

Hallo,

Warum so persönlich angreifend ?

Grüße


----------



## Affekopp (31. Oktober 2015)

tozzi schrieb:


> @zr0wrk
> Hallo,
> 
> Dann hast Du erstmalig auf die Alutechseite geschaut nach der Preisanpassung.
> ...



@tozzi 

... sicherlich wollte hier Alutech arglistig täuschen (Achtung Ironie). 

Lass mal die Kirche im Dorf und mach wegen einem menschlichen Fehler nicht so einen Terz. Der Preis ist immer noch heiß... also bestells oder kauf dir halt was anderes. Wenn du es nur wegen deinen affigen Gründen nicht machst, bist du selbst dran schuld. 

Wegen deinem Rumgenöle wirste keinen Sonderrabatt bekommen 

Sorry, aber das musste mal raus - mit solchen Heinis habe ich leider alzu oft zu tun - "muss" mich jedoch beherschen.


----------



## tozzi (31. Oktober 2015)

Affekopp schrieb:


> @tozzi
> Sorry, aber das musste mal raus - mit solchen Heinis habe ich leider alzu oft zu tun - "muss" mich jedoch beherschen.



Hallo,

auch wenn Du Dich mit solch einer Aussage als ernstzunehmender diskussionswürdiger Zeitgenosse selbst disqualifizierst: 
Es geht mir nicht um 100€.
Sondern daß eine Preisanpassung kommuniziert wird ( ist nicht geschehen ) - aus welchen Gründen auch immer.
Nachträgliche Erklärungsversuche wirken immer etwas ungeschickt.

Grüße


----------



## arghlol (31. Oktober 2015)

Naja, du unterstellst den Verantwortlichen ja irgendeine Absicht.
Nehmen wir einfach an, dass es ein Preisfehler war, wie auch immer der zustande kam, der sehr zeitnah behoben wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (31. Oktober 2015)

tozzi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auch wenn Du Dich mit solch einer Aussage als ernstzunehmender diskussionswürdiger Zeitgenosse selbst disqualifizierst:
> Es geht mir nicht um 100€.
> ...


Mein Gott, manchmal..also ehrlich... Es muss keine Preisanpassung kommuniziert werden, weil es keine gab. Die Preise, die für die Kits zu zahlen sind habe ich Anfang der Woche angekündigt und sie haben sich seitdem nicht verändert! Es gab gestern während des Einrichtens des Shops kurzzeitg einen Fehler auf der Seite, weil unserer sehr gestresster Admin eine Mail von mir falsch verstanden hatte. Da zu diesem Zeitpunkt aber über den Shop noch keine Bestellung entgegen genommen werden konnte, ist ja auch niemanden ein Nachteil entstanden. 
So und jetzt kann die Kirche zurück ins Dorf und wir unterhalten uns wieder über Fahrräder, ok?!


----------



## SebT-Rex (31. Oktober 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Hat sich eigentlich bezüglich der abweichenden Kettenstrebenlänge laut Freeride noch was ergeben @Stefan.Stark @supurb-bicycles ?


Ich habe alle Prototypen nach Altvätersitte mit Lot und Stahlmeter gemessen, alle kommen auf Werte um 428-429mm.


----------



## Wayne68 (31. Oktober 2015)

@freetourer 

Ohne Worte deine "Beitrag"


----------



## skateson (31. Oktober 2015)

Hallo

Nochnal zum Einsatzgebiet des Bikes.

z.b. Die Shuttel Trails in Finale Ligure gehören die auch noch zum einsatzgebiet des bikes oder sind die Wege zu schwer?

Gruß


----------



## Affekopp (31. Oktober 2015)

tozzi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auch wenn Du Dich mit solch einer Aussage als ernstzunehmender diskussionswürdiger Zeitgenosse selbst disqualifizierst:
> Es geht mir nicht um 100€.
> ...



Hauptsache eloquent. Einkäufer?

Frei nach dem Motto: "_Lasst Sie bluten - die Alutech Jünger - für alle Ewigkeit_" (Achtung Ironie)

Was soll Alutech jetzt tun, damit der Weltfrieden nach deinem Verständnis wieder hergestellt wird?

... so zurück zum Thema und ich ziehe mich wieder zurück (gab ja auch keinen Flaschenhalter für den armen Teufel "Affekopp" )

Sorry für mein weiteres Kommentar, das ist für mich jedoch sowas von lächerlich, da kann ich mir den ein oder anderen Beisatz nicht verkneifen.


----------



## Phi-Me (31. Oktober 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Ich habe alle Prototypen nach Altvätersitte mit Lot und Stahlmeter gemessen, alle kommen auf Werte um 428-429mm.


429mm?! Kein Wunder, dass sich das Ding bei der Freeride gefahren hat wie ein Downhiller... 1,5mm sind schon Welten!  0,3%Abweichung. Man schäme sich!

(Achtung, dieser Beitrag enthält vielleicht ironische Stellen.)


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Oktober 2015)

@skateson 
Müsste mal jemand bei Gelegenheit wiegen, ob die noch unter dem zulässigen Gesamt-Trailgewicht liegen.


----------



## Speziazlizt (31. Oktober 2015)

skateson schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Nochnal zum Einsatzgebiet des Bikes.
> 
> ...



Prinzipiell scheitert es doch immer am Fahrer und nicht am Gefährt.


----------



## skateson (31. Oktober 2015)

I


Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Prinzipiell scheitert es doch immer am Fahrer und nicht am Gefährt.


Ich will ja das Bike nicht kapput machen mit aller Gewalt. 
Daher wollte ich eure Meinungen hören. Gruß


----------



## Tobias (31. Oktober 2015)

skateson schrieb:


> Ich will ja das Bike nicht kapput machen mit aller Gewalt.
> Daher wollte ich eure Meinungen hören. Gruß



Du musst dir keine Sorgen mache - von der Dimensionierung der Lager und der Konstruktionsweise des Rahmens her sollte das keine Probleme machen. Bin die NATO-Base in diesem Jahr schon mit dem Epic World Cup gefahren. Kein Problem 

Die Komplettradpreise finde ich vor dem Hintergrund der überall gemachten Preiserhöhungen in der Industrie mehr als beachtlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwobenflyer (31. Oktober 2015)

Wann ist den absolut letzt möglicher bestellzeitpunkt um noch in der ersten Charge mit dabei zu sein?


----------



## Thiel (31. Oktober 2015)

Um den zu kennen, müsste man ja wissen, wann genug Bestellungen getätigt worden sind. Bestellen jetzt pro Tag wieviel Leute ? Hat das eine Aussagekraft ? Wenn die Charge voll bestellt ist, ist sie voll bestellt.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (31. Oktober 2015)

Es hieß mal Anfang November wird die erste Charge bestellt.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (31. Oktober 2015)

Thiel schrieb:


> Um den zu kennen, müsste man ja wissen, wann genug Bestellungen getätigt worden sind. Bestellen jetzt pro Tag wieviel Leute ? Hat das eine Aussagekraft ? Wenn die Charge voll bestellt ist, ist sie voll bestellt.


Nö, die erste Charge ist ja noch nicht geordert. Deshalb ist jeder, der bis Termin X bestellt hat in der ersten Charge dabei die März/April hier sein soll. Alle die später bestellen dann in der folgenden Charge.


----------



## Frodijak (31. Oktober 2015)

Mich würden die Chargen und vorallem die aktuellen Bestelleingänge auch interessieren gerade unter dem Hintergrund, dass es mal eine Mindestbestellmenge für die Farben gab. Andererseits wie das Bike so angenommen wird nach dem es nun vollbracht ist.

Soweit wird sich Alutech aber wohl nicht in die Karten schauen lassen.
Andererseits sollte der Liefertermin (aktuell um die 160 Tage) ein Indiz dafür sein, in welche Charge man fällt - sollte diese Info an die Bestellmengen gekoppelt sein und sich dann automatisch aktualisieren.

Ich warte jetzt mal in Ruhe und gelassener Vorfreude auf das blaue Rahmenkit mit Monarch+.
Gebt euch Mühe, ich habe im Aptil Geburtstag und möchte mich gern mit was schönem schenken


----------



## Mmann (31. Oktober 2015)

Hat das Rad/der Rahmen Garantie? Und wenn ja, wie lange?
Auf der Alutech-Seite finde ich keine Aussage dazu. Die AGBs habe ich mir durchgelesen.

Also keine Garantie?


----------



## SebT-Rex (31. Oktober 2015)

Die erste Charge bestelle ich in den kommenden Tagen. Berücksichtigt werden alle eingegangenen Bestellungen, sowie eine Menge X, die dann weiterhin im Shop abverkauft wird. Sollte die erste Charge verkauft sein, werde ich nach nNachfrage und Saison nachordern. Für die Buildkits und Komplettbikes trage ich gerade die Lieferzeiten der einzelnen Komponenten zusammen, die längste Lieferzeit legt dann auch das Ende der Bestellzeit fest. Aktuell gehe ich von Mitte Dezember aus. Danach wird es diese Austattung so nicht wieder geben, sondern ich werde das Bike dann auf MY17 umspezifizieren, ob ich da noch einmal so einen Knaller hinbekomme ist fraglich, da sich für 2017 einige Sachen ändern werden, Preise dafür habe ich noch nicht...


----------



## BommelMaster (31. Oktober 2015)

ja und garantie gibts jetz keine oder was ? sowas aber auch...


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Oktober 2015)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> ja und garantie gibts jetz keine oder was ? sowas aber auch...


Irgendwo stand 2 +2 Jahre 50% bei Crash 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trophy (31. Oktober 2015)

Servus. Kann bitte jemand mit Erfahrung mal zwei Sätze zu den unterschiedlichen Dämpfern sagen? Vielen Dank Maximilian


----------



## coastalwolf (31. Oktober 2015)

.


----------



## Mmann (31. Oktober 2015)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Für den Fall, dass bei der Fertigung von den Rahmen oder der Lieferung von den Komponenten irgendwelche Problem auftreten, gibt´s bei der ICB Internet Community Bikes UG keinerlei Sicherheiten. Jede Bestellung ist aus meiner Sicht quasi als Invest in ein Startup zu sehen.



Ich verstehe es so: Verkäufer und damit Empfänger der Anzahlung ist Alutech. Die ICB...UG betreibt nur die Internetseite (Informationen). Von Seiten der ICB...UG braucht der Kunde daher auch keine Sicherheiten.

Bei der Anzahlung vertraust du Alutech. Alutech ist ein Einzelunternehmen/r, d.h. die Haftung für die Anzahlung ist umfassend, was ja grundsätzlich erst mal positiv für den Kunden ist. Jedenfalls verlasse ich mich in dieser Hinsicht grundsätzlich eher auf einen Einzelunternehmer als auf eine UG/GmbH/Co. KG.


----------



## SebT-Rex (31. Oktober 2015)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Das die Bike-Industrie auch vom Enthusiasmus der Beteiligten lebt, ist sicherlich im Sinne von uns allen. Doch bei allen Emotionen sind wir immer noch Kunden und zahlen Geld für die Produkte. Das Geschäftsgebaren rund ums ICB 2.0 ist schon bemerkenswert. Der Konstrukteur investiert zig Stunden. Als er fertig ist sagt man ihm, dass die Fertigungskosten zu hoch sind und er nochmal von vorne anfangen kann. Nach Abschluss des Projektes bleibt nur noch die Hoffnung, dass sich das Bike gut verkauft und auf Basis der Stückzahlen eine ausreichende Erfolgsbeteiligung fließt.
> 
> Für den Vertrieb gründen der Chef einer Internetplattform, ein bikeaffiner Maschinenbaustudent und der Produktmanager einer Bikemarke ein eigenes Unternehmen. Es besteht keinerlei Bezug zum Entwicklungspartner Alutech. Um die Fertigung zu finanzieren, gibt´s den Anreiz für die Kunden mit einer Anzahlung einen hohen Nachlass auf den Dämpfer zu bekommen. Schon mal ein klares Indiz für eine dünne Eigenkapitaldecke. Mit den Build-Kits wird dann aber endgültig die Stufe des unseriösen Geschäftsgebarens erreicht.  75% Anzahlung! *Hier wird Crowdfunding ohne Hinweis auf die Risiken betrieben*. Passenderweise heißt die Homepage „crowd.bike“. Dann doch lieber der ehrliche Weg wie z.B. bei Last für das Stahl-Hardtail. Hier ist sich jeder Kunde/Käufer/Investor über die Risiken bewusst.
> 
> Für den Fall, dass bei der Fertigung von den Rahmen oder der Lieferung von den Komponenten irgendwelche Problem auftreten, gibt´s bei der ICB Internet Community Bikes UG keinerlei Sicherheiten. Jede Bestellung ist aus meiner Sicht quasi als Invest in ein Startup zu sehen.


Schöne Abhandlung, nur leider grundlegend falsch! Hättest Du ein Bike bestellt (oder gefragt), hättest Du gesehen, dass nicht die ICB UG sondern die Firma Alutech-Cycles Vertragspartner ist. Somit ist der Kauf eines ICB genauso abgesichert, wie der jedes anderen Alutech Bikes.
Die ICB UG gibt es, weil deren Gesellschafter das ICB Projekt, den kompletten Entwicklungsprozess, alle Werkzeugkosten, den Prototypenbau sowie einen Großteil der Vorfinanzierung für die Serienproduktion aus privaten Mitteln bestreiten und sich diese Kosten und Investitionen besser an einem Ort organisieren und absichern lassen. Aber wirf ruhig den Stein....
Ist schon erstaunlich was sich manche Leute hier rausnehmen, ohne auch nur ein Fünkchen Hintergrundwissen zu besitzen. Wenn dir das alles nicht passt, kauf kein Rad, aber erzähl nicht irgendwelche Geschichten, die du dir mit deinem pseudo profundem Wissen zurechtstrickst.
Ich glaube, nach 1,5 Jahren Entwicklungszeit ist es mehr als gerechtfertigt, dass wir von unseren Käufern eine gewisse Verbindlichkeit abverlangen, denn genauso wie falsche Behauptungen gibt es auch bzgl. des Kaufverhaltens viele Lippenbekenntnisse. Oder wie würdest Du ein Rad planen, für das eine eigene Nische mit eigener Zielgruppe geschaffen wurde?


----------



## SebT-Rex (31. Oktober 2015)

Mmann schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es so: Verkäufer und damit Empfänger der Anzahlung ist Alutech. Die ICB...UG betreibt nur die Internetseite (Informationen). Von Seiten der ICB...UG braucht der Kunde daher auch keine Sicherheiten.
> 
> Bei der Anzahlung vertraust du Alutech. Alutech ist ein Einzelunternehmen/r, d.h. die Haftung für die Anzahlung ist umfassend, was ja grundsätzlich erst mal positiv für den Kunden ist. Jedenfalls verlasse ich mich in dieser Hinsicht grundsätzlich eher auf einen Einzelunternehmer als auf eine UG/GmbH/Co. KG.


Oh schau mal HöllenfahrerChris, da hat jemand mit exakt den gleichen Quellen wie sie dir zur Verfügung stehen eine etwas andere (richtige) Interpretation der Fakten...


----------



## Mmann (31. Oktober 2015)

Und damit kann ich wohl auch meine Frage nach der Garantie selber beantworten: es gibt keine.

Durchaus nachvollziehbar; als Einzelunternehmen würde ich das auch nicht anbieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (31. Oktober 2015)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Das die Bike-Industrie auch vom Enthusiasmus der Beteiligten lebt, ist sicherlich im Sinne von uns allen. Doch bei allen Emotionen sind wir immer noch Kunden und zahlen Geld für die Produkte. Das Geschäftsgebaren rund ums ICB 2.0 ist schon bemerkenswert. Der Konstrukteur investiert zig Stunden. Als er fertig ist sagt man ihm, dass die Fertigungskosten zu hoch sind und er nochmal von vorne anfangen kann. Nach Abschluss des Projektes bleibt nur noch die Hoffnung, dass sich das Bike gut verkauft und auf Basis der Stückzahlen eine ausreichende Erfolgsbeteiligung fließt.
> 
> Für den Vertrieb gründen der Chef einer Internetplattform, ein bikeaffiner Maschinenbaustudent und der Produktmanager einer Bikemarke ein eigenes Unternehmen. Es besteht keinerlei Bezug zum Entwicklungspartner Alutech. Um die Fertigung zu finanzieren, gibt´s den Anreiz für die Kunden mit einer Anzahlung einen hohen Nachlass auf den Dämpfer zu bekommen. Schon mal ein klares Indiz für eine dünne Eigenkapitaldecke. Mit den Build-Kits wird dann aber endgültig die Stufe des unseriösen Geschäftsgebarens erreicht.  75% Anzahlung! *Hier wird Crowdfunding ohne Hinweis auf die Risiken betrieben*. Passenderweise heißt die Homepage „crowd.bike“. Dann doch lieber der ehrliche Weg wie z.B. bei Last für das Stahl-Hardtail. Hier ist sich jeder Kunde/Käufer/Investor über die Risiken bewusst.
> 
> Für den Fall, dass bei der Fertigung von den Rahmen oder der Lieferung von den Komponenten irgendwelche Problem auftreten, gibt´s bei der ICB Internet Community Bikes UG keinerlei Sicherheiten. Jede Bestellung ist aus meiner Sicht quasi als Invest in ein Startup zu sehen.





Mmann schrieb:


> Und damit kann ich wohl auch meine Frage nach der Garantie selber beantworten: es gibt keine.
> 
> Durchaus nachvollziehbar; als Einzelunternehmen würde ich das auch nicht anbieten.


Auch das ist falsch! Es gibt einerseits die gesetzliche Verpflichtung, andererseits das freiwillige Entgegenkommen in Form eines CrashReplacements. Meines Wissens nach ist es überhaupt nicht möglich, ein Produkt an Endverbraucher ohne gesetzliche Garantie- bzw. Gewährleistungsregelung zu verkaufen.
Und als Firma, die ausschließlich im Gravity Sektor positioniert ist, ein CrashReplacement anzubieten ist doch eher eine Serviceleistung,  als ein lukratives Geschäftsmodell....


----------



## coastalwolf (31. Oktober 2015)

Hier werden vielfältiges Interessen unter dem Deckmantel eines Community-Projektes miteinander vermischt. Die Transparenz bleibt dabei leider auf der Strecke. 

Momentan kenne ich keinen Bikehersteller bei dem ich 75% des Produktes für min. 6 Monate vorfinanzieren muss. Komischerweise auch nicht bei den sonstigen Alutech-Modellen. 

Versteht mich nicht falsch. Es spricht bei einem crowd-Projekt überhaupt nichts gegen innovative Finanzierungskonzepte. Aber die Transparenz sollte gewährleistet sein.


----------



## SebT-Rex (31. Oktober 2015)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Hier werden vielfältiges Interessen unter dem Deckmantel eines Community-Projektes miteinander vermischt. Die Transparenz bleibt dabei leider auf der Strecke.
> 
> Momentan kenne ich keinen Bikehersteller bei dem ich 75% des Produktes für min. 6 Monate vorfinanzieren muss. Komischerweise auch nicht bei den sonstigen Alutech-Modellen.
> 
> Versteht mich nicht falsch. Es spricht bei einem crowd-Projekt überhaupt nichts gegen innovative Finanzierungskonzepte. Aber die Transparenz sollte gewährleistet sein.


Wenn ich deine Schreibe so lese, würde mich interessieren woher der eigentliche Wind pfeift!? "..unter dem Deckmantel eines Community-Projektes..." - ganz ehrlich? Ich habe keine Lust das hier und jetzt mit dir auszudiskutieren (Ja ich weiß, mangelnde Transparenz blabla), aber interessieren würde es mich schon, woher Du diese Haltung hast und was deine Motivation ist.


----------



## coastalwolf (31. Oktober 2015)

Interessenkonflikte gibt es z.B. definitiv aufgrund der Tatsache, dass hier auf der Community-Plattform mit haarsträubenden Kehrtwendungen kommuniziert wird. Erst muss der Rahmen-Kit bis zum 01.11. verbindlich bestellt werden. Dann wird die Frist aufgelöst. Und plötzlich gibt´s Build-Kits. Sorry. Das sind Feuerwehr-Aktionen ohne erkennbare Marketing-Strategie. 

Teile der Community-Plattform haben aber definitiv aufgrund von Beteiligungen auch wirtschaftliche Interessen am Gelingen des Rahmenprojektes und bieten daher immer wieder mtb-news.de als hochfrequentierten Kommunikationsweg an.


----------



## Affekopp (31. Oktober 2015)

... die Bekloppten sprießen hier ja nur so aus dem Boden - Verschwöhrungstheoretiker; Schlaumeier; möchtegern Rechtsverdreher wie Einkäufer der Superlative, etc. alle in eine Sack und drauf 



Selbstverständlich rechtfertigt sich Alutech zu dem ganzen Käse der hier verzapft wird. Aber ich könnte dabei wirklich nicht mehr Ernst bleiben - bzw. ich kanns beim besten Willen nicht. 

... Mist - ich wollte doch nichts mehr kommentieren.


----------



## LC4Fun (31. Oktober 2015)

Hölle, BWL im erste Semester? Ich gehe das Risiko ein schlimmstenfalls 754,- beim Insolvenzverwalter geltend zu machen. Dafür habe ich die Chance als einer der ersten ein ICB 2.0 zu fahren. Wenn Du das Risiko nicht eingehen willst, dann wartest Du einfach bis bei Alutech welche übrig sind und holst eines bar cash da oben ab... 

Btw: gesetzliche Gewährleistung ist nach 438 (1) 3 BGB zwei Jahre ab Übereignung der Sache in Bringschuld da Endverbraucher, Deine Rechte stehen in 437 BGB und ein Crash Replacement ist ein darüber hinausgehendes Entgegenkommen nach 443 BGB...  ist doch alles geregelt, was fehlt Dir? Das BGB? Gibt es im Netz...


----------



## coastalwolf (31. Oktober 2015)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Momentan kenne ich keinen Bikehersteller bei dem ich 75% des Produktes für min. 6 Monate vorfinanzieren muss. Komischerweise auch nicht bei den sonstigen Alutech-Modellen.



@supurb-bicycles: Du musst eigentlich nur diese Aussage bzw. die Frage zu den Alutech-Modellen plausibel auflösen


----------



## SebT-Rex (31. Oktober 2015)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Interessenkonflikte gibt es z.B. definitiv aufgrund der Tatsache, dass hier auf der Community-Plattform mit haarsträubenden Kehrtwendungen kommuniziert wird. Erst muss der Rahmen-Kit bis zum 01.11. verbindlich bestellt werden. Dann wird die Frist aufgelöst. Und plötzlich gibt´s Build-Kits. Sorry. Das sind Feuerwehr-Aktionen ohne erkennbare Marketing-Strategie.
> 
> Teile der Community-Plattform haben aber definitiv aufgrund von Beteiligungen auch wirtschaftliche Interessen am Gelingen des Rahmenprojektes und bieten daher immer wieder mtb-news.de als hochfrequentierten Kommunikationsweg an.


Interessant, du wirfst uns mangelnde Marketing Ausrichtung und wirtschaftliches Interesse in einem Satz vor, komische Kombination. aber ich kann gut damit leben, denn das entspricht als erste deiner Behauptungen der Realität. 
Das Projekt wurde ohne strategisches Marketing begonnen und durchgezogen, dass wir am Ende ein Produkt auf den Markt bringen und verkaufen, dürfte wohl auch im Interesse vieler User sein....


----------



## SebT-Rex (31. Oktober 2015)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> @supurb-bicycles: Du musst eigentlich nur diese Aussage bzw. die Frage zu den Alutech-Modellen plausibel auflösen


habe ich schon, haste aber wohl nicht verstanden. die Sonne scheint, ich muss weg.


----------



## LC4Fun (31. Oktober 2015)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> @supurb-bicycles: Du musst eigentlich nur diese Aussage bzw. die Frage zu den Alutech-Modellen plausibel auflösen



...ursprünglich hiess es mal "wer anzahlt bekommt als Dank Dämpfer" - im Shop scheint es die Option "ohne Anzahlung ohne Dämpfer" zu bestellen nun nicht zu geben... Aber mal ernsthaft, wer würde denn die bitte wählen?

Ansonsten kann ich echt nur den Kopf schütteln über Deine Penetranz hier unbedingt jemand in die Knie zwingen zu wollen. Es ist bei Werklieferverträgen üblich und zulässig Anzahlungen oder Teilzahlungen nach Fortschritt zu vereinbaren. Es wird halt bei Bikes von der Stange nicht gemacht, da diese reine Handelsware sind.

Bitte, geh zum nächsten ZEG Händler und verhandel mit dem ein Bulls bis aufs Blut zum sofortigen mitnehmen. Dann können wir hier ernsthaft weiter machen.

Danke Dir im Voraus,
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mmann (31. Oktober 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Auch das ist falsch! Es gibt einerseits die gesetzliche Verpflichtung, andererseits das freiwillige Entgegenkommen in Form eines CrashReplacements. Meines Wissens nach ist es überhaupt nicht möglich, ein Produkt an Endverbraucher ohne gesetzliche Garantie- bzw. Gewährleistungsregelung zu verkaufen.
> Und als Firma, die ausschließlich im Gravity Sektor positioniert ist, ein CrashReplacement anzubieten ist doch eher eine Serviceleistung,  als ein lukratives Geschäftsmodell....



Nein ist es nicht. Ich habe ausdrücklich nach einer Garantie und nicht nach der Gewährleistung gefragt. Bitte beides nicht verwechseln.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (31. Oktober 2015)

Gegenfrage, was wünscht du dir denn von der Garantie, das nicht von der Gewährleistung + Anschließendem Crashreplacement abgedeckt wäre? Ich meine wir reden hier von Alutech, die zwar schon ein, zwei Fauxpas in der Konstruktion hatten, diese aber schon recht kulant gelöst haben. Ich habe da zu Alutech zumindest deutlich mehr Vertrauen als zu Carver...

Nur was mach ich jetzt in Sachen Farbe. Ich glaub ich muss mir mal mit Gimp einen abbrechen...


----------



## Mmann (31. Oktober 2015)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Btw: gesetzliche Gewährleistung ist nach 438 (1) 3 BGB zwei Jahre ab Übereignung der Sache in Bringschuld da Endverbraucher, Deine Rechte stehen in 437 BGB und ein Crash Replacement ist ein darüber hinausgehendes Entgegenkommen nach 443 BGB...  ist doch alles geregelt, was fehlt Dir? Das BGB? Gibt es im Netz...



Hier gilt das Gleiche: Gewährleistung und Garantie werden verwechselt. Ich fragte nach Garantie und nicht nach Gewährleistung oder "Crash Replacement". Da nutzt es auch nicht, laienhaft auf das BGB zu verweisen oder steht dort, dass das Rad Garantie hat?


----------



## Mmann (31. Oktober 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Gegenfrage, was wünscht du dir denn von der Garantie, das nicht von der Gewährleistung + Anschließendem Crashreplacement abgedeckt wäre?



Ohne Namen zu nennen, geben viele Hersteller eine Garantie auf den Rahmen (z.B. 3 Jahre auf Carbon und bis zu 6 Jahren auf Alu/Stahl). Was mache ich, wenn z.B. nach 4 Jahren der Rahmen des IBC 2.0 einen Defekt zeigt (z.B. Bruch aufgrund Materialfehlers). Der Defekt zeigt sich nicht bei einem "Crash", sondern bei normaler Trailnutzung.

In diesem Fall würde mir eine Rahmengarantie nützen, weil die Gewährleistung ja schon abgelaufen ist und auch kein "Crash" vorliegt.


----------



## BrotherMo (31. Oktober 2015)

Du als Verbraucher hast alle Möglichkeiten... 
Wenn dir ohne Garantie über 25 Jahre der Kauf des IBC zu gefährlich ist.... Lass es!

Wenn anderen die Anzahlung zu hoch oder zu früh ist.... Lasst es oder kauft später wenn die Räder an Lager sind.

Manchmal kann man sich echt nur wundern.....


----------



## BommelMaster (31. Oktober 2015)

lieber helldriver.

hast du dir shconmal überlegt, dass du mit diesem auftritt hier auch geschäftsschädigend wirken kannst?

ich mein was du hier betreibst ist schon regelrecht verleumdung und steht halt in keinem verhältnis zu einem gesunden kritischen betrachter.

du legst da den verantwortlichen sachen in den mund, erklärst jede aktion und reaktion seitens der Firma als eine Sauerei und behauptest Sachen, von denen du selber nicht wissen kannst ob sie stimmen als die Wahrheit.

Andere lesen das, sind dadurch vielleicht abgeschreckt, und bekommen selber angst - und das nur, weil irgendein hirni (du!) hier unwahre Sachen als Wahrheit hinstellt.

was soll das?

kauf dir bitte einfach keinen Rahmen und damit sollte für dihc die Sache gegessen sein.


----------



## LC4Fun (31. Oktober 2015)

Mmann schrieb:


> Hier gilt das Gleiche: Gewährleistung und Garantie werden verwechselt. Ich fragte nach Garantie und nicht nach Gewährleistung oder "Crash Replacement". Da nutzt es auch nicht, laienhaft auf das BGB zu verweisen oder steht dort, dass das Rad Garantie hat?



Bitte entschuldige oben den Eindruck vermittelt zu haben Garantie und Gewährleistung nicht auseinanderhalten zu können. Das Crash Replacement ist die einzige freiwillige Garantie die der Hersteller Alutech über die Dir gesetzlich zustehenden Rechte aus Kaufvertrag hinaus anbietet. Und der Verweis auf 443 BGB erfolgte um deutlich zu machen, dass Alutech aus Nummer auch nicht mehr rauskommen wird, da es bei Abschluss des Kaufvertrages kommuniziert war. Daraus folgt in der Umkehrung, da zum Zeitpunkt des Vertragsschlusses seitens des Herstellers keine anderen garantierten Leistungen kommuniziert waren, hat der Käufer auch keine weitergehenden Ansprüche. Das Rad selbst hat übrigens niemals Garantie. Wenn Du Käufer wärst, dann hättest Du die bzw. wäre sie Dir versprochen.

Hoffe, das war nun verständlicher? Falls nicht, frag ruhig, das wird schon 

LG,
Holger


----------



## Mmann (31. Oktober 2015)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Hölle, BWL im erste Semester? Ich gehe das Risiko ein schlimmstenfalls 754,- beim Insolvenzverwalter geltend zu machen. Dafür habe ich die Chance als einer der ersten ein ICB 2.0 zu fahren. Wenn Du das Risiko nicht eingehen willst, dann wartest Du einfach bis bei Alutech welche übrig sind und holst eines bar cash da oben ab...



Die Vorauszahlung ist zwar nicht mein Thema, aber bitte gehe nicht nur von deiner Bestellung aus. Bei Oberklasse komplett reden wir von >3000€.


----------



## BommelMaster (31. Oktober 2015)

es is doch sowieso auch so, dass man das rad auch später normal kaufen kann. verstehe die aufregung nicht.

es wurde doch schon gesagt, dass die ersten vorbesteller halt auch die ersten räder bekommen.

wer mit dem vorbestellen und vorab zahlung nicht einverstanden ist, kann doch einfach warten, bis die räder so normal verfügbar sind.

ist eigentlich kein grund für irgendeine klage. die pakete sind sensationell. es ist halt ein geben und nehmen, der kunde finanziert einen teil vor, bekommt dafür hinterher mehr fürs geld.

ihr könnt ansonsten auch halt das viertel oder halbe jahr wartezeit das geld auf die bank legen, und schauen was ihr da an zinsen bekommt, und für das mehr was ihr dann an geld habt euch später ein bike mit gleichwertiger ausstattung bei nem andren hersteller kaufen.

ist nur die frage wo man als "anleger" mehr rad fürs geld bekommt.

ich würde das geld lieber alutech vorsponsern als es in der gleichen zeit auf die bank zu legen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (31. Oktober 2015)

@BommelMaster: Ok. 3000€ bzw. 75% Anzahlung sind für Dich also normal. Lass mich mal wissen bei welchen Firmen Du sonst so einkaufst


----------



## BommelMaster (31. Oktober 2015)

es geht nicht darum, dass es "normal" ist

es geht darum, dass es so ist, und dass dich das eigentlich doch überhaupt nix angeht, und du es anderen nicht madig machen brauchst, wenn du es selbst nicht willst.

das ganze projekt ist nicht "normal" oder hast du schonmal bei einer firma deine meinung über den schaltaugenstandard abgeben können? 

nur weil eine firma ihren ganzen produktentwicklungsprozess öffentlich macht und somit angreifbarer und eine fläche für kritik darstellt, muss man nicht seinen frust dort rauslassen.

anders gesagt: nur weil eine zielscheibe vorhanden ist, heißt das nicht, dass man einen pfeil reinschießen muss.

es gibt auch andere projekte, die so ablaufen. es gab und gibt von YT industries eine jährliche special edition ihres downhillrades, wo du mit anzahlung im herbst/winter dann im sommer ein perfektes rad hast mit dem besten vom besten, dessen wert auch nach kauf des rades sogar höher ist, als das was du bezahlt hast.

es ist auch bei der kickstarter normal, dass man vorfinanziert.

hier "kannst" du vorfinanzieren, wenn du einen der ersten haben willst - du MUSST aber nicht. es zwingt dich keiner!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (31. Oktober 2015)

Nur hat diese Sache hier erheblich weniger Risiko als ein Kickstarter oder sonstiges Crowdfunding. Hier finanzierst du ein fertig entwickeltes Produkt, dessen Fertigung gesichert und nur noch beauftragt werden muss vor. Da ist die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit dann doch schon sehr gering. Im Gegensatz zum eigentlichen Crowdfunding, bei dem ich eher eine Idee finanziere, in der Hoffnung hinterher was gescheites zu bekommen.
Und was ist eigentlich der Wunsch hinter dieser Dikussion? Dass Alutech auf einmal sagt "Oh, sorry, diese Bedenken haben wir ja garnicht bedacht, natürlich darfst du unverbindlich vorbestellen"?


----------



## hoschik (31. Oktober 2015)

Ich hätte noch eine Frage zum Dämpfer:

Float X: 
Welche genaue modellbezeichnung ? da hat Fox im OEM Bereich einige Möglichkeiten. Performance oder Factory ?

Monarch:
kommt der jetzt mit Debon air oder als normale Version im Rahmenkit ? Wurde das Bike jetzt eigtl. mit einem funktionieren Monarch getestet ? Die bisherigen Aussagen sind da ja eher verhalten, die Freeride hat ja 2 Tunes getestet die wohl beide nicht optimal waren. 
Auch @supurb-bicycles sagte ja selber dass die  Kombi ICB 2.0 und Monarch im aktuellen Setup nicht so funktioniert wie angedacht,deswegen bekommt er ja jetzt nen Custom Tune bei Sram.Nur ob die reine Shimanpassung da so viel ausmachen wird ist halt die Frage,auch die Möglichkeiten des Shimtunings sind begrenzt.

Die beiden Testberichte bei denen der Hinterbau gut bewertet wurde waren halt auch beide mit dem Fox Dämpfer,sei es der Float DPS oder Float X. Das legt die Vermutung nahe das der ICB Hinterbau einfach nicht zum Monarch passt, oder der Hinterbau ist einfach gar nicht so gut und die gute Perfomance ist allein den sehr guten Fox Dämpfern zu verdanken. 

Für den letzten Satz bekomme ich hier wohl gleich prügel


----------



## freetourer (31. Oktober 2015)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Das die Bike-Industrie auch vom Enthusiasmus der Beteiligten lebt, ist sicherlich im Sinne von uns allen. Doch bei allen Emotionen sind wir immer noch Kunden und zahlen Geld für die Produkte. Das Geschäftsgebaren rund ums ICB 2.0 ist schon bemerkenswert. Der Konstrukteur investiert zig Stunden. Als er fertig ist sagt man ihm, dass die Fertigungskosten zu hoch sind und er nochmal von vorne anfangen kann. Nach Abschluss des Projektes bleibt nur noch die Hoffnung, dass sich das Bike gut verkauft und auf Basis der Stückzahlen eine ausreichende Erfolgsbeteiligung fließt.
> 
> Für den Vertrieb gründen der Chef einer Internetplattform, ein bikeaffiner Maschinenbaustudent und der Produktmanager einer Bikemarke ein eigenes Unternehmen. Es besteht keinerlei Bezug zum Entwicklungspartner Alutech. Um die Fertigung zu finanzieren, gibt´s den Anreiz für die Kunden mit einer Anzahlung einen hohen Nachlass auf den Dämpfer zu bekommen. Schon mal ein klares Indiz für eine dünne Eigenkapitaldecke. Mit den Build-Kits wird dann aber endgültig die Stufe des unseriösen Geschäftsgebarens erreicht.  75% Anzahlung! *Hier wird Crowdfunding ohne Hinweis auf die Risiken betrieben*. Passenderweise heißt die Homepage „crowd.bike“. Dann doch lieber der ehrliche Weg wie z.B. bei Last für das Stahl-Hardtail. Hier ist sich jeder Kunde/Käufer/Investor über die Risiken bewusst.
> 
> Für den Fall, dass bei der Fertigung von den Rahmen oder der Lieferung von den Komponenten irgendwelche Problem auftreten, gibt´s bei der ICB Internet Community Bikes UG keinerlei Sicherheiten. Jede Bestellung ist aus meiner Sicht quasi als Invest in ein Startup zu sehen.





HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Hier werden vielfältiges Interessen unter dem Deckmantel eines Community-Projektes miteinander vermischt. Die Transparenz bleibt dabei leider auf der Strecke.
> 
> Momentan kenne ich keinen Bikehersteller bei dem ich 75% des Produktes für min. 6 Monate vorfinanzieren muss. Komischerweise auch nicht bei den sonstigen Alutech-Modellen.
> 
> Versteht mich nicht falsch. Es spricht bei einem crowd-Projekt überhaupt nichts gegen innovative Finanzierungskonzepte. Aber die Transparenz sollte gewährleistet sein.





HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Interessenkonflikte gibt es z.B. definitiv aufgrund der Tatsache, dass hier auf der Community-Plattform mit haarsträubenden Kehrtwendungen kommuniziert wird. Erst muss der Rahmen-Kit bis zum 01.11. verbindlich bestellt werden. Dann wird die Frist aufgelöst. Und plötzlich gibt´s Build-Kits. Sorry. Das sind Feuerwehr-Aktionen ohne erkennbare Marketing-Strategie.
> 
> Teile der Community-Plattform haben aber definitiv aufgrund von Beteiligungen auch wirtschaftliche Interessen am Gelingen des Rahmenprojektes und bieten daher immer wieder mtb-news.de als hochfrequentierten Kommunikationsweg an.



@HellDriverChris 

Der Geldbetrag um den es geht ist ja erstmal völlig egal und irgendwie ja auch gar nicht das Thema Deiner wirren Verschwörungstheorie und negativer Stimmungsmache.

Du verbreitest hier definitiv falsche Tatsachen (siehe "Vertragspartner" ...) und skizzierst hier Szenarien an die Wand, die man wirklich bereits - wie @BommelMaster ja schon angesprochen hat - als geschäftsschädigend bezeichnen kann.

Was treibt Dich denn eigentlich an?


----------



## SebT-Rex (31. Oktober 2015)

hoschik schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch eine Frage zum Dämpfer:
> 
> Float X:
> Welche genaue modellbezeichnung ? da hat Fox im OEM Bereich einige Möglichkeiten. Performance oder Factory ?
> ...


was ist denn hier heute los?
natürlich funktioniert der Monarch im ICB sonst wäre von den Usern in Finale wohl nicht, zusammen mit dem Fox, zum Favoriten gewählt worden! Auch ist nicht gesagt, dass er einen Customtune bekommt, SRAM sucht aus den hunderten Tunes den passenden raus (den wir in Finale schon hatten, aber nicht dokumentiert haben). Und dann entscheidet sich ob DA oder  nicht, denn auch das muss passen. Der DA Sticker allein ist kein Performancegarant. Und die Kashimabeschichtung gibt es auch OE nur auf Factory Level, nicht mal da kann ich schummeln..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (31. Oktober 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> SRAM sucht aus den hunderten Tunes den passenden raus (den wir in Finale schon hatten, aber nicht dokumentiert haben).


 Du hast doch sonst von allem ein ausführliches Testprotokoll erstellt.


----------



## Mmann (31. Oktober 2015)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Bitte entschuldige oben den Eindruck vermittelt zu haben Garantie und Gewährleistung nicht auseinanderhalten zu können. Das Crash Replacement ist die einzige freiwillige Garantie die der Hersteller Alutech über die Dir gesetzlich zustehenden Rechte aus Kaufvertrag hinaus anbietet. Und der Verweis auf 443 BGB erfolgte um deutlich zu machen, dass Alutech aus Nummer auch nicht mehr rauskommen wird, da es bei Abschluss des Kaufvertrages kommuniziert war. Daraus folgt in der Umkehrung, da zum Zeitpunkt des Vertragsschlusses seitens des Herstellers keine anderen garantierten Leistungen kommuniziert waren, hat der Käufer auch keine weitergehenden Ansprüche. Das Rad selbst hat übrigens niemals Garantie. Wenn Du Käufer wärst, dann hättest Du die bzw. wäre sie Dir versprochen. Hoffe, das war nun verständlicher? Falls nicht, frag ruhig, das wird schon
> LG, Holger



Leider verwechselst du wieder etwas, diesmal die Garantie mit Crash Replacement. Eine Garantie setzt einen Fehler (Herstellung/Konstruktion usw.) an der Sache voraus, während es beim Crash Replacement um ein Entgegenkommen des Herstellers/Verkäufers bei einem Eigenverschulden des Käufers geht (Sturz/Unfall). Crash Replacement ist also auch dann möglich, wenn die Sache selbst fehlerfrei war. Daher ist der Verweis auf § 443 BGB fal..äh, nicht ganz richtig. In diesem Sinne: "das wird schon" 

Aber ich meine, dass meine eigentlich ganz einfache Ausgangsfrage beantwortet ist: Eine Garantie gibt es nicht.

p.s.: Zur Aussage, dass Räder "niemals" Garantie haben. Auch nicht richtig. Die Garantiedauer ist in solchen - seltenen - Fällen nur gestaffelt, z.B. Rahmen 5 Jahre, Lack 3 Jahre, Anbautteile 2 Jahre.


----------



## coastalwolf (31. Oktober 2015)

.


----------



## BommelMaster (31. Oktober 2015)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Meine persönliche Meinung ist weiterhin, dass hier ein Startup vorfinanziert wird.




ja - und ? 

wens stört, soll sich was andres suchen, und wers cool findet, kann zuschlagen.

aber du kannst stolz auf dich sein, haste dich auch mal eingebracht, mh ?


----------



## BommelMaster (31. Oktober 2015)

entschuldige, dass ich harsch bin. vllt gehe ich auch zu hart ins gericht. manchmal geht einem das gemüt über.

sorry auch für eventuelle beleidigende aussagen dir gegenüber. ist eigentlich nicht meine art.

jedem steht seine meinung zu


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (31. Oktober 2015)

Auch hier hinkt es wieder, meiner Meinung nach. Vecnum ist ein Startup mit EINEM nagelneuen Produkt im Protfolio bei dem sie sich dann wohl noch beim Lieferanten verhauen haben. Alutech ist ein "alteingesessenes" Unternehmen mit breitem Portfolio und mehreren Jahren Erfahrung in der Fertigung in Taiwan. Sowie Erfahrungen aus dem ersten ICB-Projekt. Weiß auch nicht wo jetzt genau das Problem mit der Crowd.bike UHG ist. Deine Kohle geht an Alutech, Alutech liefert das Bike. Wie dann Alutech intern mit der Crowd-Bike UHG abrechnet ist nicht Problem des Kunden. Zumal einer der Gründer dieser UHG Produktmanager bei Alutech ist. Oder liegt da das Problem für einige?


----------



## hoschik (31. Oktober 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> was ist denn hier heute los?
> natürlich funktioniert der Monarch im ICB sonst wäre von den Usern in Finale wohl nicht, zusammen mit dem Fox, zum Favoriten gewählt worden! Auch ist nicht gesagt, dass er einen Customtune bekommt, SRAM sucht aus den hunderten Tunes den passenden raus (den wir in Finale schon hatten, aber nicht dokumentiert haben). Und dann entscheidet sich ob DA oder  nicht, denn auch das muss passen. Der DA Sticker allein ist kein Performancegarant. Und die Kashimabeschichtung gibt es auch OE nur auf Factory Level, nicht mal da kann ich schummeln..



locker bleiben, ich denke ich habe hier nur eine ganz normale Frage gestellt, die sich eigtl auf deiner Aussage zum Freeride Test stützt, da muss man sich nicht gleich angepisst und angegriffen fühlen. Beim Fox Dämpfer steht nur Fox Float X Evol, deswegen habe ich nach performance und Factory gefragt.

"Freeride Test: da ist mir in Asien kurz schlecht geworden (es lag nicht am Essen), dieser Test steht im krassen Kontrast zu allen Erfahrungen und dem bisherigen Pressespiegel! Wir haben das Testbike zurück und haben es im Vergleich zu meinem Bike gefahren, in der Tat ist die Hinterbau Charakteristik deutlich anders. Das Bike geht morgen in die SRAM Entwicklungsabteilung und bekommt dort einen komplett eigenen Tune verpasst, sehr sicher ist es danach exakt dort, wo wir es hinhaben wollten und es hingehört."

nach dieser Aussage ist es auch nur eine sehr selbstbewusste Vermutung dass der Hinterbau dann entsprechend arbeitet.
Einerseits hatte ihr schon einen passenden Tune und jetzt muss es in die SRAM Entwicklungsabteilung ?
Und für ein bisschen verwirrung sorgst du auch schon mit teils gegensetzlichen Aussagen, man kann halt auch nur das verwerten was auch geschrieben wird. Das man hier Angaben zur Performance etwas näher hinterfragt sollte schon legitim sein, vor allem wenn sie von Leuten gemacht werden die daran wirtschaftliches Interesse haben.

Auch in der Frage ob es das Bike ohne Anzahlung geben wird heißt es einmal "wir werden das ICB nicht ohne Vorauszahlung anbieten" ein anderes mal heißt es das auch Rahmen zum Sofortkauf im Webshop landen werden.

Mit etwas präziseren Angaben müsste man nicht so viele dumme Fragen stellen.


----------



## holk (31. Oktober 2015)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Zum Glück hat Vecnum keine Anzahlung verlangt. Die Auslieferung der zweiten Stütze ist nämlich bis heute nicht erfolgt. Man kann es Vecnum also nur sehr hoch anrechnen, dass dort die Verantwortlichen das Risiko für die Vorfinanzierung tragen.



Vielleicht hättest du aber auch deine Stütze schon, wenn du angezahlt hättest


----------



## SebT-Rex (31. Oktober 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> was ist denn hier heute los?
> natürlich funktioniert der Monarch im ICB sonst wäre von den Usern in Finale wohl nicht, zusammen mit dem Fox, zum Favoriten gewählt worden! Auch ist nicht gesagt, dass er einen Customtune bekommt, SRAM sucht aus den hunderten Tunes den passenden raus (den wir in Finale schon hatten, aber nicht dokumentiert haben). Und dann entscheidet sich ob DA oder nicht, denn auch das muss passen. Der DA Sticker allein ist kein Performancegarant!





Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Du hast doch sonst von allem ein ausführliches Testprotokoll erstellt.


aber erst nach dem Finale Trip, da hatten wir am letzten Tag den Monarch noch einmal getauscht und der "Richtige" ist wieder im Racetruck verschwunden.


----------



## LC4Fun (31. Oktober 2015)

Mmann schrieb:


> ...Eine Garantie setzt einen Fehler (Herstellung/Konstruktion usw.) an der Sache voraus...
> 
> ...Eine Garantie gibt es nicht...
> 
> ...p.s.: Zur Aussage, dass Räder "niemals" Garantie haben. Auch nicht richtig...



Junge, Junge, Du bist anstrengend 
Also: Jeder kann jedem beliebig etwas garantieren. Ich kann Dir z.B. garantieren, dass ich mich da auskenne  Nur speziell hier macht es der Hersteller gegenüber dem Käufer. Er garantiert ihm etwas (hier, das Crash Replacement) parallel zur gesetzlichen Regelung. Das kann, muss aber nicht einen Mangel voraussetzen. Es gibt in anderen Branchen zum Beispiel Ersatzteilgarantien, garantierte Zinssätze oder garantierte Liefertermine (was ich z.B. gerne hätte). Die Garantie spricht eine Vertragspartei aus, die andere Partei kann sich darauf berufen. Der Vertragsgegenstand (hier das Fahrrad) kann das jedoch nicht. Deswegen "hat" es keine Garantie. Was Du gerne hättest, wäre ein Beschaffenheitsgarantie. Die gibt es hier tatsächlich nicht.

LG,
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (31. Oktober 2015)

hoschik schrieb:


> locker bleiben, ich denke ich habe hier nur eine ganz normale Frage gestellt, die sich eigtl auf deiner Aussage zum Freeride Test stützt, da muss man sich nicht gleich angepisst und angegriffen fühlen. Beim Fox Dämpfer steht nur Fox Float X Evol, deswegen habe ich nach performance und Factory gefragt.
> 
> "Freeride Test: da ist mir in Asien kurz schlecht geworden (es lag nicht am Essen), dieser Test steht im krassen Kontrast zu allen Erfahrungen und dem bisherigen Pressespiegel! Wir haben das Testbike zurück und haben es im Vergleich zu meinem Bike gefahren, in der Tat ist die Hinterbau Charakteristik deutlich anders. Das Bike geht morgen in die SRAM Entwicklungsabteilung und bekommt dort einen komplett eigenen Tune verpasst, sehr sicher ist es danach exakt dort, wo wir es hinhaben wollten und es hingehört."
> 
> ...


Sorry, wenn meine Antwort etwas kräftig war! Aber das der FOX mit ALLEN Optionen kommt, steht auch schon im Eröffnungsartikel, selbiges gilt für die Gabel. Und ALLE Optionen bedeutet bei FOX nunmal Factory Level. Bzgl. der Rahmen sieht es wie folgt aus: Wir haben machen eine Order bestehend aus festen Bestellungen und einem Faktor X den wir selber finanzieren. Nur so können wir den Rahmen dauerhaft bestellbar machen, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man noch Rahmen bar ab Lager bekommt ist doch eher gering und wenn, wird es dort sicherlich nicht mehr alle Farben/Größen geben, sondern halt nur die Rahmen die noch nicht aus der augestockten Order verkauft wurden. Wer also mit einer bestimmten Größe/Farbe liebäugelt, sollte ihn sich vorher sichern.


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Oktober 2015)

Leute, Heute zu viel Sonne abbekommen. 
Selbst wenn alles schief geht mit dem Rahmen, bleibt mir immer noch ein Plus Dämpfer für 750 €   
Da haben manche in der letzten Zeit bestimmt schlechter investiert. 
Garantie oder Gewährleistung ist mir relativ egal,  bei einem Alurahmen bekommt jeder Hersteller was geregelt,  wenn wirklich mal was zerfliegt. 
Aber wenn man es sehr eng sieht, dürfte man nichts mehr kaufen... wenn eine Firma dicht macht, hat man auch oft Pech und rennt seinem Recht hinterher. 
In diesem Fall bin ich total entspannt, ist ja nur ein Alurahmen. 
Ich freue mich drauf. 

Was mir wirklich Sorgen macht... hätte ich mit meinen 1,82m und Tendenz zu langen Rahmen, lieber ein M und nicht ein L genommen. 


send per tapatapadu


----------



## Mmann (31. Oktober 2015)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Junge, Junge, Du bist anstrengend



Du bist ein Kämpfer - gibts wohl nie auf. Aber wenn du mir schon nicht glaubst, vielleicht dem Autor hier:

"*Defekte durch* Verschleiß, *Unfall *oder ähnliches *haben nichts mit Garantie zu tun*. Daher muss man die AGBs der Hersteller genau lesen. Im Falle eines Falles ist eine* kulante Crash-Replacement-Regelung* wertvoll. Über diese bietet der Hersteller beispielsweise einen neuen Rahmen zum halben Preis an, sollte der eigene beim Sturz zerstört worden sein." (Hervorhebung durch mich)
http://www.bike-magazin.de/service/...ehrleistung-und-garantie-beim-mtb/a18261.html

Jetzt aber bitte nicht mit Biker-Bravo etc. kommen


----------



## Cubeamsrider (31. Oktober 2015)

*Der Unterschied zwischen Garantie und Gewährleistung*

*Garantie*

Die Garantie (engl. *guarantee*) ist eine zusätzlich zur gesetzlichen Gewährleistungspflicht gemachte freiwillige und frei gestaltbare Dienstleistung eines Händlers oder Herstellers gegenüber dem Kunden (Haltbarkeits- oder Funktionsversprechen).

Die Garantiezusage bezieht sich zumeist auf die *Funktionsfähigkeit bestimmter Teile (oder des gesamten Geräts) über einen bestimmten Zeitraum*. Bei einer Garantie spielt der Zustand der Ware zum Zeitpunkt der Übergabe an den Kunden keine Rolle, da ja die Funktionsfähigkeit für den Zeitraum garantiert wird.

Eine Garantiezusage darf die gesetzliche Gewährleistung (24 Monate) in keinem Fall verringern oder ersetzen, sondern findet immer nur neben der bzw. zusätzlich zur gesetzlichen Gewährleistung Anwendung.

Viele Verbraucher werfen Garantie und Gewährleistung in einen "Topf". Doch das ist falsch.
*Grob kann man festhalten, dass Gewährleistung Sache der Händler ist, Garantie Sache der Hersteller. Während Händler zu einer Gewährleistung gesetzlich verpflichtet sind, steht es den Herstellern frei, für ihre Produkte zu garantieren.*



*Gewährleistung*

Die Gewährleistung (= Mängelhaftung, Mängelbürgschaft; *engl. warranty*) beschreibt die Rechtsfolgen und gesetzlichen Ansprüche, die dem Käufer im Rahmen eines Kaufvertrags zur Seite stehen, bei dem der Verkäufer eine mangelhafte Ware oder Sache geliefert hat.

Gewährleistung bedeutet dabei, dass *der Verkäufer dafür einsteht, dass die verkaufte Sache frei von Sach- und Rechtsmängeln ist*. Daher haftet der Verkäufer für alle Mängel, die schon zum Zeitpunkt des Verkaufs bestanden haben – auch für solche Mängel, die erst später bemerkbar werden.

Die Gewährleistungsfrist beträgt nach § 438 BGB *24 Monate *und kann bei Gebrauchtwaren per AGB oder Vereinbarung zwischen beiden Parteien auf 12 Monate verkürzt werden. Sie kann aber nicht vertraglich ausgeschlossen werden.

Zu Gunsten eines Verbrauchers wird *in den ersten 6 Monaten* nach Übergabe vermutet, dass die Ware schon zum Lieferzeitpunkt mangelhaft war, es sei denn, der Verkäufer kann nachweisen, dass der Mangel zum Zeitpunkt der Lieferung noch nicht bestand. Bemerkt der Kunde *später als 6 Monate *nach dem Kauf den Mangel, so ändert sich die Beweislast, d.h. nun muss er beweisen, dass der Gegenstand schon bei der Übergabe einen Mangel aufwies.

Die Folgen des Sachmangels ergeben sich für das Kaufrecht aus § 437 BGB. Bei Mangelhaftigkeit der Sache *stehen dem Käufer die folgenden gesetzlichen Rechte zu*:
– *Anspruch auf Nacherfüllung* (§ 439 BGB),
– *Rücktrittsrecht *(§ 440; § 323; § 326 Abs. 5 BGB und die dort genannten Vorschriften),
– *Minderung* (§ 441 BGB),
– *Anspruch auf Schadensersatz *(§ 437 Nr. 3 BGB und die dort genannten Vorschriften).

Die Nacherfüllung ist dabei das vorrangige Recht. Sie ist zum einen durch die Lieferung einer neuen Sache (Austausch, oder technisch: Nachlieferung) oder durch die Beseitigung des Mangels (z. B. Reparatur, technisch: Nachbesserung) möglich. Welche Art der Nacherfüllung zu erbringen ist, bestimmt grundsätzlich der Käufer und nicht der Verkäufer; eine vertragliche Verlagerung des Wahlrechts ist zwar prinzipiell, nicht aber beim Verbrauchsgüterkauf möglich.


http://www.channelpartner.de/a/der-unterschied-zwischen-garantie-und-gewaehrleistung,2593115


----------



## coastalwolf (31. Oktober 2015)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> entschuldige, dass ich harsch bin. vllt gehe ich auch zu hart ins gericht. manchmal geht einem das gemüt über.
> 
> sorry auch für eventuelle beleidigende aussagen dir gegenüber. ist eigentlich nicht meine art.
> 
> jedem steht seine meinung zu



Kein Problem. Du darfst das


----------



## Plumpssack (31. Oktober 2015)

Cubeamsrider schrieb:


> *Garantie*
> 
> Die Garantie (engl. *guarantee*) ist eine zusätzlich zur gesetzlichen Gewährleistungspflicht gemachte freiwillige und frei gestaltbare Dienstleistung eines Händlers oder Herstellers gegenüber dem Kunden (Haltbarkeits- oder Funktionsversprechen).
> 
> ...


Als Cube AMS Rider weiß man da natürlich bestens Bescheid  

sorry musste jetzt sein


----------



## LC4Fun (31. Oktober 2015)

Mmann schrieb:


> Du bist ein Kämpfer - gibts wohl nie auf.



Doch, jetzt schon. Man muss schon wissen, von was man spricht, um zu verstehen, an wieviel Stellen die Autoren falsch liegen (wobei beide auch sicherlich nur versucht haben verständlich darzustellen, auf was man wann achten sollte). Wenn Du magst, die wichtigen § habe ich Dir zum einlesen aufgezählt, AGBs findest Du unter §305 BGB geregelt. Falls Du im BGB was findest was mich widerlegt, dann bitte informiere mich.

@supurb-bicycles : Kann es also sein, dass der Monarch ohne + der bessere für den Rahmen ist? Wird das dann beim Rahmenkit auch berücksichtigt?

LG,
Holger


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (31. Oktober 2015)

Na super. Jetzt hab ich mir mal sowohl den grünen als auch den blauen Rahmen per Gimp zwischen meine vorhandenen Anbauteile gefummelt und beides sieht gut aus.


----------



## BrotherMo (31. Oktober 2015)

Nach soviel Rechtswissenschaften und Verschwörungstheorien möchte ich mich bei dir für den Post bedanken....

Und: Ggggggggrrrrrrüüüüüüüüünnnnnnnn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LC4Fun (31. Oktober 2015)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Meine persönliche Meinung ist weiterhin, dass hier ein Startup vorfinanziert wird. Egal auf welcher Homepage die Bestellung erfolgt. Oder gab´s auch mal die Teibun UG? Die Namen hinter der Firma für die Entwicklung, die Industrialisierung und den Vertrieb des ICB 2.0 kann übrigens jeder im Handelsregister nachlesen. Das gleiche gilt für die Gesellschafter von mtb-news.de.



Hätten sie keine UG beschlossen, würden sie automatisch eine GbR bilden in der jeder vollumfänglich mit dem gesamten Privatvermögen für alle Gesellschafter haftet. So viel Liebe zu einem Projekt kann es gar nicht geben, im Gegenteil: Ich ziehe meinen Hut sich das auch noch anzutun, Einlage abzuliefern, Notar & Steuerberater zu bezahlen, etc. Wenn es gut läuft wird aus der UG ne GmbH und wenn das Thema wieder einschläft, dann wird halt die Auflösung beschlossen und deren Geld ist weg, nicht unseres. Tut aber gar nichts zur Sache, denn der Vertrag kommt mit der Person Jürgen Schlender zustande. Da gibt es keine Haftungsbeschränkung.

Hoffe, wir können jetzt wieder alle um technische Dinge sprechen?


----------



## beutelfuchs (31. Oktober 2015)

Wer eine Garantie moechte, kann diese ab sofort bei mir zum Vorzugsmontagsbeitrag erwerben. Damit ist das Thema hoffentlich vom Tisch.


----------



## LC4Fun (31. Oktober 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Na super. Jetzt hab ich mir mal sowohl den grünen als auch den blauen Rahmen per Gimp zwischen meine vorhandenen Anbauteile gefummelt und beides sieht gut aus.



SEND PICS!!!!


----------



## Ehrenfeld (31. Oktober 2015)

Ich weiss nicht, was ich zu dieser seltsamen Diskussion noch Sinnvolles beitragen kann, deshalb hier zur Auflockerung ein Waffel-Rezept:

250 g Mehl
125 g Zucker
1 Pck. Vanillezucker
125 g Butter
3 Ei(er)
250 ml Milch
1 Pck. Backpulver
1 Schuss Rum

Einfach nur alle Zutaten gut mithilfe eines Handrührgerätes mischen und in einem gefetteten Waffeleisen ausbacken.
Anstatt des Rums kann man auch gut einen Schuss Amaretto oder Eierlikör nehmen. Bei diesem Rezept kommen ca. 10 Waffeln heraus, das Rezept kann natürlich beliebig vervielfacht werden!

Guten Appetit!


----------



## Mc_Racer (31. Oktober 2015)

Yeah! @Freesoul: you made my day!


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Oktober 2015)

Pohh, da kommt man vom Radeln heim und zwei Seiten genörgel hier 

Völlig egal wie das finanziert wird, da bekommt man ein supergeiles Radel mit top Ausstattung, zu top Konditionen und nörgelt noch rum 
Und Alutech ist sowieso sehr kulant und sehr schnell wenn es um Defekte geht.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (31. Oktober 2015)

Hmmm, lecker Waffeln. Ich hab grad ein Kartoffelgratin mit Steinpilzen im Ofen, da könnte ich auch das Rezept besteuern. 

Aber lieber was zum Thema:


LC4Fun schrieb:


> SEND PICS!!!!



Da hätten wir einmal grün:




Und einmal blau:




Allerdings würde ich wohl die Dämpferverlängerung tendenziell noch weiß pulvern lassen.


€dit:
bevor wer nörgelt: das sind Fakes und die Proportionen stimmen nicht 100%ig. Ich hab nur den Rahmen so lange zusammen geschoben und gedreht bis er über mein On-One passte.


----------



## BrotherMo (31. Oktober 2015)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Nach soviel Rechtswissenschaften und Verschwörungstheorien möchte ich mich bei dir für den Post bedanken....
> 
> Und: Ggggggggrrrrrrüüüüüüüüünnnnnnnn



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst....


----------



## sassrigais (31. Oktober 2015)

Was geht denn bei euch ab Jungs?

Jetzt haben hier viele zusammen, in kurzer Zeit ein wirklich tolles Projekt geschafft. Dann wurde die einwandfreie Arbeit vom ICB Team wie versprochen nach bestem Gewissen in die Praxis umgesetzt, dann haut Basti noch derartige Hammer raus und dann haben noch viele zu Nörgeln.

1. werdet ihr momentan kein besseres Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis finden
2. hier sprechen wir von keinem Konzern wie Specialized,Scott etc. oder Firmen wie Rocky Mountain die für ein Maiden 4 jahre brauchen sondern ein kleines (warscheinlich unterbezahltes) Team aus Bike-Enthusiasten und Radfahrbekloppter die eine einmaliges Projekt in wirklich bemerkenswert kurzer Zeit auf die Beine gestellt haben.
3. Hab ich nicht den Eindruck dass es bei euren Argumenten ansatzweise ums Mountainbiken geht. Sondern nur ums Nörgeln. Ihr habt das Konzept des Radfahrens falsch verstanden.
4. Versuch mal einen Santa Cruz Rahmen oder was weiss ich ohne Anzahlung zu bekommen.
5. Jeder der ein bisschen Ahnung von Unternehmen hat kann doch meilenweit gegen den Wind riechen, dass es bei diesem Projekt nie vordergründig um die Kohle ging. Dass aber beim Projekt niemand nur einen Knopf verdienen darf ist doch totaler Bullshit. Heisst ja ICB und nicht Mutter Theresa.

Und wenn wir ab jetzt nicht wieder übers Fahrradfahren oder Waffelbacken sprechen, kauf ich den erstbesten Massenrahmen von Scott oder sontwas, ohne Anzahlung! Und dann knall ich ihn gegen meinen Computerbildschirm. 
Ihr könnt einem aber richtig die Freude verderben. Verdammt noch mal!

Andi


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (31. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab es grad nochmal schnell überarbeitet. Dämpferverlängerung weiß und Kolbenstange schwarz. 









Macht es auch nicht einfacher.


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Oktober 2015)

Grün und Blau schmückt die.........edle Gestalt.


----------



## Ochiba63 (31. Oktober 2015)

Ganz klar blau.

Sind carbonfelgen haltbar?
Die 9-44 er Kassette ist von der Bandbreite sehr interessant.
Ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll .
Eins von den kits oder doch inbividual Aufbau


----------



## LC4Fun (31. Oktober 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich hab es grad nochmal schnell überarbeitet. Dämpferverlängerung weiß und Kolbenstange schwarz.



Probier doch mal spaßeshalber die Gabel in schwarz matt... Oder die roten Decals von der Felge...


----------



## Frodijak (31. Oktober 2015)

Ist auf den Bildern eigentlich immer Rahmengröße "M" zu sehen?


----------



## zr0wrk (31. Oktober 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich hab es grad nochmal schnell überarbeitet. Dämpferverlängerung weiß und Kolbenstange schwarz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imho das blaue. Aber über Geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten (nur abstimmen).


----------



## Plumpssack (31. Oktober 2015)

Frodijak schrieb:


> Ist auf den Bildern eigentlich immer Rahmengröße "M" zu sehen?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 432705


Ja aber hier ist ein L:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AboAC (31. Oktober 2015)

Wo wir gerade bei Farben sind: Ich habe mal probeweise eine rote Mattoc in den grünen Rahmen gebaut. Das wurde hier ja auch an anderer Stelle schon vorgeschlagen:

 @Freesoul: Besten Dank für das Rezept!


----------



## Frodijak (1. November 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ja aber hier ist ein L:



Super danke. Ich war heute nochmal etwas verunsichert aber es bleibt dabei.

Ich muss sagen, ich habe das ganze Projekt nur sehr sporadisch verfolgt. Gerade zum Ende hin war es doch teilweise sehr "hektisch" wenn ich an die Zeit kurz vor der Eurobike denke oder an die Design-/Farbänderungen.

Obwohl ich nie an Umfragen teilgenommen habe und auch sonst nichts beisteuern konnte, habe ich das Gefühl ihr habt da was ganz brauchbares auf die Beine gestellt! 
Ich finde es großartig mit wieviel Einsatz und Ausdauer ihr dieses Projekt bis auf die Zielgerade durchgezogen habt. 

Danke dafür!

Lasst euch jetzt nicht den Spaß verderben. Vielleicht könnt ihr nicht alle zufrieden stellen. Dafür kommt aber sicher der ein oder ander Kunde wie ich zu einem ICB, der damit gar nicht gerechnet hat. 

Versucht nur bitte den April zu halten. Wäre für mich ein klasse Geburtstagsgeschenk!

Alles Gute für die Zukunft!


----------



## Wayne68 (1. November 2015)

In L gefallen mir die Proportionen deutlich besser als in M.
M sieht gestaucht aus.Einbildung ?


----------



## LC4Fun (1. November 2015)

wie tief kann ich eigentlich bei Größe M mit der Sattelstütze in den Rahmen rein? Ich würde gerne ne Dropperpost mit 150mm verbauen die dafür tief eintauchten können muß...


----------



## dirk75 (1. November 2015)

AboAC schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei Farben sind: Ich habe mal probeweise eine rote Mattoc in den grünen Rahmen gebaut. Das wurde hier ja auch an anderer Stelle schon vorgeschlagen:Anhang anzeigen 432724
> @Freesoul: Besten Dank für das Rezept!



Sieht ja mal richtig gut aus,
 kriegst das auch mit nem RAW Rahmen hin.

Danke und grüße


----------



## Trashguard (1. November 2015)

Wayne68 schrieb:


> In L gefallen mir die Proportionen deutlich besser als in M.
> M sieht gestaucht aus.Einbildung ?



Exakt das ist auch mein Eindruck. Mir kam beim Betrachten des L-Rahmens das Wort "entstauchter" in den Sinn. Wirkt insgesamt nicht ganz so stelzig.

Gibt es noch weitere Bilder eines L-Aufbaus? Müssten doch irgendwo ein paar Muster durch die Gegend fahren.


Liebe Grüße von einem unverhofften Interessenten.


----------



## AboAC (1. November 2015)

Hier ist raw:


 
Und der Vollständigkeit halber auch noch blau:


 
Und dazu dann noch die passenden Griffe und Pedale, dann bin ich glücklich


----------



## Schenkelklopfer (1. November 2015)

Succubius schrieb:


> Fahren denn alle nur noch mit dem Lift? Einfach ist doch der totale Schwachsinn....



Was faselst du da? Die leichtesten Gänge bleiben doch erhalten, nur die Endgeschwindigkeit verringert sich.
Zudem wird das Bike leichter, also geht's, wenn überhaupt, LEICHTER bergauf.
Vorurteile sind doch der totale Schwachsinn.
Im mtb Bereich machen Umwerfer das Schalten nur unnötig kompliziert und es es gut, das hier endlich mal eine Entwicklung weg von unnötiger Technik geht.


----------



## skateson (1. November 2015)

Hallo

Welche Rahmen Größe ist bei 1.85 m Körpergröße zu empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (1. November 2015)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, was ich zu dieser seltsamen Diskussion noch Sinnvolles beitragen kann, deshalb hier zur Auflockerung ein Waffel-Rezept:
> 
> 250 g Mehl
> 125 g Zucker
> ...




Auf einem Vorweihnachtsmarkt (Martinimarkt, Baad Honnef) hab ich neulich Waffeln gegessen, wo ein Schuss Zitrone drin war...auch vorzüglich 
Kann aber auch das Rezept mir Rum weiterempfehlen und dann Nutella drauf.
Um wieder auß´s Rad zu kommen in sinnvoller KOmbie...kann ich für 15 Euro mehr Anzahlung ein kleines Waffeleisen dazuhaben. Hilft dann noch mehr beim Genuss solcher schönen Diskussionen


----------



## bansaiman (1. November 2015)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Ganz klar blau.
> 
> Sind carbonfelgen haltbar?
> Die 9-44 er Kassette ist von der Bandbreite sehr interessant.
> ...




Gibt von on on sogar ein Konvert Kit mit 45er Ritzek und entsprechender Mod für ein Shimano Schaltwerk.Fehlt dir zwar nach unten noch immer der 9er, aber insgesamt gleich Bandbreite bei viel geringerem Preis. XT Kasstette plus das Ritzel und die Mod für´s Schaltwerk kauft man i.d.R. ja nur einmalig ;-)


----------



## Da Burli (1. November 2015)

Hi zusammen!

Ich hab das jetzt so verstanden, dass die Build Kits bis ca Mitte Dezember in der Art und zu dem Preis bestellbar sein werden, und danach nurnoch andere Versionen (die vielleicht mit dem Hammer Angebot nicht mehr mithalten können) zu bestellen sein werden. Stimmt das so in etwa?

Gruß Burli


----------



## Phi-Me (1. November 2015)

soweit korrekt, habe es nur so verstanden, dass du bei später Bestellung in einer anderen Charge landen kannst. => spätere Auslieferung


----------



## foreigner (1. November 2015)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, was ich zu dieser seltsamen Diskussion noch Sinnvolles beitragen kann, deshalb hier zur Auflockerung ein Waffel-Rezept:
> 
> 250 g Mehl
> 125 g Zucker
> ...



Noch eine allgemeine Anmerkung: Wer auf sehr fluffige Waffeln steht, der kann auch gut Buttermilch anstatt der normalen nehmen (dafür ganz wenig mehr). Wer seine Waffeln besonders knusprig mag sollte Rezepte mit mehr Eiern verwenden.


----------



## Phi-Me (1. November 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Noch eine allgemeine Anmerkung: Wer auf sehr fluffige Waffeln steht, der kann auch gut Buttermilch anstatt der normalen nehmen (dafür ganz wenig mehr). Wer seine Waffeln besonders knusprig mag sollte Rezepte mit mehr Eiern verwenden.


Für die Fluffigkeit ist das ordentliche unterheben auch von größter Bedeutung...

Wenn wir alle zusammen legen, braucht kein Mensch mehr chefkoch=)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (1. November 2015)

ich merke schon... wir sollten uns waffel-news.de sichern.


----------



## BrotherMo (1. November 2015)

Ist ja mal wieder typisch.... Die Idee der Crowd wird sofort wieder in eigene kommerzielle Interessen umgewandelt!
Womöglich mit Anzahlungen für die Eier!
Und dann wieder keine Garantie geben wollen für den 1a Geschmack der Waffeln.
Frechheit!


----------



## 1st_Parma (1. November 2015)

Statt "Hügeleisen" in Zukunft also Waffeleisen. 
Wird sicherlich ein interessantes Projekt werden.


----------



## bansaiman (1. November 2015)

Jepp,ihr habt das Konzept verstanden 
Damit kommen wir ganz groß raus.und das bessert sicher auch dem Ruf unter den wabdersleuten:
immer eine frische waffel parat ,ist gerettet des wanderers Tag!


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (1. November 2015)

AboAC schrieb:


> Hier ist raw:
> Anhang anzeigen 432811



Haben will!


----------



## veraono (1. November 2015)

Das sollte aber schon ein superleichtes und schnelles Trailwaffeleisen für superdünne fluffige “lecker“ Trailwaffeln werden, sonst kann man ja gleich ein hardcore Endurowaffeleisen kaufen und fette Waffeln backen.


----------



## chef-fred (1. November 2015)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Auf einem Vorweihnachtsmarkt (Martinimarkt, Baad Honnef) hab ich neulich Waffeln gegessen, wo ein Schuss Zitrone drin war...auch vorzüglich
> Kann aber auch das Rezept mir Rum weiterempfehlen und dann Nutella drauf.
> Um wieder auß´s Rad zu kommen in sinnvoller KOmbie...kann ich für 15 Euro mehr Anzahlung ein kleines Waffeleisen dazuhaben. Hilft dann noch mehr beim Genuss solcher schönen Diskussionen



...bei den waffeleisen gibt es aber auch riesige unterschiede...dafür sollte man einen neuen thread eröffnen...


----------



## mpirklbauer (1. November 2015)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> es wurde doch jetzt schon min 5x das Gewicht des M-Rahmens angegeben, und die Sprünge von Rahmengröße zu Rahmengröße rund 50-80g sind.
> 
> genauer kann man das halt nicht angeben. Es ist leider in der Metallverarbeitung nicht so, dass ein Bauteil mit 2586g(fiktive Zahl) Sollgewicht später auch genau 2586,00g hat.
> 
> ...



Also es ist das erste Mal das ich das so genau lese.
Es wurde immer nur von Gewicht vom M Rahmen geredet, aber nicht wie schwer die anderen Rahmengrößen werden.
Das hast du jetzt als erster so konkret gesagt. DANKE!
+/- 50g sind bei einem Rad egal und das man nicht genau auf das konstruierte Gewicht hin kommen kann ist mir auch bewusst.

Man hätte aber einfach bei den technische Daten das Gewicht aus dem CAD angeben können.
+/-3% und die Sache ist gegessen.

Ich muss erst mal meine bessere Hälfte überzeugen und überlegen wer mein OneFive0 haben will, dann wird bestellt.


----------



## sassrigais (1. November 2015)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Ist ja mal wieder typisch.... Die Idee der Crowd wird sofort wieder in eigene kommerzielle Interessen umgewandelt!
> Womöglich mit Anzahlungen für die Eier!
> Und dann wieder keine Garantie geben wollen für den 1a Geschmack der Waffeln.
> Frechheit!




Endlich traut sich wer das offen anzusprechen. Ich hab Mtb-news lang schon im Verdacht, dass sie Teil der Hügel-Presse ist.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (1. November 2015)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Also es ist das erste Mal das ich das so genau lese.
> Es wurde immer nur von Gewicht vom M Rahmen geredet, aber nicht wie schwer die anderen Rahmengrößen werden.
> Das hast du jetzt als erster so konkret gesagt. DANKE!
> +/- 50g sind bei einem Rad egal und das man nicht genau auf das konstruierte Gewicht hin kommen kann ist mir auch bewusst.
> ...



Aus CAD geht nicht ohne weiteres, da die konifizierten Rohre a) nicht alle Haar genau gleich sind bzw b) die Daten der Wandstärkenverläufe Alutech zur Verfügung stehen. Außerdem muss Stefan dort ja nicht noch die Innenflächen designen, denke er hat so ja schon genug zu tun gehabt 

Stand jedenfalls alles schon irgendwo hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (1. November 2015)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Also es ist das erste Mal das ich das so genau lese.
> Es wurde immer nur von Gewicht vom M Rahmen geredet, aber nicht wie schwer die anderen Rahmengrößen werden.
> Das hast du jetzt als erster so konkret gesagt. DANKE!
> +/- 50g sind bei einem Rad egal und das man nicht genau auf das konstruierte Gewicht hin kommen kann ist mir auch bewusst.
> ...



Hi mpirklbauer,

hier noch mal die Begründung, warum ich kein Gewicht aus dem CAD angebe. Die meisten Sachen sind schon mehrfach beantwortet worden, ist halt manchmal schwierig die Infos aus der Masse an Posts raus zu ziehen. Vielleicht kann der Stefanus das noch in die FAQs oder Projektübersicht mit aufnehmen. (schaut da einer rein?)

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## freetourer (1. November 2015)

Die FAQs sind aber ja (noch) sehr übersichtlich. 

Nachdem sich die Gemüter hier ja anscheinend beruhigt haben könnte man dort ja vielleicht auch mal die Frage nach der Rahmengarantie aufnehmen. Scheint ja für den ein oder anderen ein wichtiges Entscheidungskriterium zu sein.

Vielleicht im Zuge dessen eine Klarstellung der Unterschiede zwischen Garantie, Gewährleistung, Crash Replacement.


----------



## Phi-Me (2. November 2015)

Nicht in dem Artikel.  Im icb Forum....


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. November 2015)

Hab grad den Rahmen in L und blau ELox bestellt. Dann will ich mal hoffen dass die Winterreifen im Keller noch was taugen und ich nicht noch neue brauche 

@supurb-bicycles 
Werden in der Vororder eigentlich alle Besteller bis dahin berücksichtigt oder nur die von denen auch schon die Anzahlung da ist? Ihr gebt ja eine Zahlungsfrist von 14 Tagen.


----------



## mpirklbauer (2. November 2015)

Da ich jetzt meine Anwort fürs Gewicht habe, hat echt lange gedauert, gehts jetzt daran am WAF zu arbeiten.
Drückt mir die Daumen.


OT: Im SolidEdge sind die Schweißnahtfunktionen, im Vergleich zu früher, richtig brauchbar geworden.
Aber verwendet werden sie auch nur in den seltensden Fällen.


----------



## LC4Fun (2. November 2015)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> wie tief kann ich eigentlich bei Größe M mit der Sattelstütze in den Rahmen rein? Ich würde gerne ne Dropperpost mit 150mm verbauen die dafür tief eintauchten können muß...



@supurb-bicycles - kannst Du mir dazu was sagen? Und eventuell wäre das ja auch was für die FAQs

Ach ja, und ist beim Rahmen auch die hintere Steckachse bei? Falls nein, kann ich eine beliebige 12x142 kaufen oder muss es ein bestimmtes System sein?


----------



## JENSeits (2. November 2015)

@supurb-bicycles: In der Hoffnung das es bisher noch nicht angesprochen wurde sind mir ein paar Kleinigkeiten auf der Alutech-Seite aufgefallen:

Technisch:
- Klick in der Übersicht auf Obergeschoss/Untergeschoss/BuildKits etc führt nicht immer zur korrekten Seite

Inhaltlich:
- Raw ist nicht mehr 100¬ günstiger?
- Specliste sagt Monarch + RT3 Debon Air, verbaut wird aber doch der Monarch (ohne RT3 +)?
- Ergon Griffe, ich dachte die SDG wurden hier im IBC erwähnt?


Ansonsten echt super Pakete und Möglichkeiten, selbst wenn ich das Geld jetzt so kurzfristig zusammen bekomme, welches nehme ich? Der Haben-Will-Faktor ist aber ganz ganz groß!

An dieser Stelle auch nochmal ein Lob an den "Kundensupport" 


LG Jens


----------



## SebT-Rex (2. November 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Hab grad den Rahmen in L und blau ELox bestellt. Dann will ich mal hoffen dass die Winterreifen im Keller noch was taugen und ich nicht noch neue brauche
> 
> @supurb-bicycles
> Werden in der Vororder eigentlich alle Besteller bis dahin berücksichtigt oder nur die von denen auch schon die Anzahlung da ist? Ihr gebt ja eine Zahlungsfrist von 14 Tagen.


Es werden alle Vorordern berücksichtigt, wer allerdings nicht anzahlt verliert seine Order an Nachrücker!


----------



## SebT-Rex (2. November 2015)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> @supurb-bicycles - kannst Du mir dazu was sagen? Und eventuell wäre das ja auch was für die FAQs
> 
> Ach ja, und ist beim Rahmen auch die hintere Steckachse bei? Falls nein, kann ich eine beliebige 12x142 kaufen oder muss es ein bestimmtes System sein?


Laut Stefan passt die 150er Reverb sogar in die den S Rahmen! Die Rahmen kommen ohne Steckachse, es passen alle M12*1,75mm Achsen mit 174mm Gesamtlänge. In den BuildKits und den Komplettbikes kommt eine RockShox Maxle zum Einsatz: AXLE MAXLE REAR STANDARD 12X142 LENGTH 174MM THREAD LENGTH 20MM THREAD PITCH M12X1.75


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. November 2015)

JENSeits schrieb:


> - Raw ist nicht mehr 100¬ günstiger?


Raw 1399
Titan, Blau, Grün 1499

Und die Specs sagen beim Build-Kit nix von einem Monarch+. Da fehlt das +.


> *Dämpfer:* RockShox Monarch RT3 DebonAir, 200x57


----------



## JENSeits (2. November 2015)

Ups ich meinte natürlich bei dein Kompletträdern, bei den Rahmensets passts vom Preis her.


----------



## SebT-Rex (2. November 2015)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ups ich meinte natürlich bei dein Kompletträdern, bei den Rahmensets passts vom Preis her.


Bei den Komplettbikes haben wir keinen Unterschied gemacht! Da gibt es einen Preis für alle Modelle.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (2. November 2015)

In der Beschreibung beim Builtkit steht Anzahlung von 75% und in der AB steht 50% 
Was nun oder bekomme ich bei 75% auch den Fox Dämpfer? Dafür würde ich sogar 100% anzahlen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. November 2015)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> In der Beschreibung beim Builtkit steht Anzahlung von 75% und in der AB steht 50%
> Was nun oder bekomme ich bei 75% auch den Fox Dämpfer? Dafür würde ich sogar 100% anzahlen


Ich glaube eher dass die Auftragsbestätigung von Alutech ein Standardtext ist und nicht an die Sondersituation des ICB angepasst wurde. Es wird auf Sonderanfertigungen immer 50% Anzahlung gefordert. 
@supurb-bicycles 
Das solltet ihr ggf. mal checken. Bei mir kommt es hin mit den 50% aber bei allen mit 75% scheint es ja wohl nicht hin zu kommen. Wäre blöd wenn ihr Reihenweise Leute anschreiben müsst weil die nach AB nur 50% angezahlt haben


----------



## Schwobenflyer (2. November 2015)

Ging aber schnell super schon eine neue AB mit 75% bekommen danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skateson (2. November 2015)

Hy

Mal ne andere Frage, welche figur macht das Bike denn im bikepark (DH ) Strecken.

Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Phi-Me (2. November 2015)

Soweit ich verstanden habe, kommts im Bikepark eher auf dich an, was den Erfolg ausmacht. Für die DH Strecke ist es prinzipiell aber eher nicht gebaut...


----------



## SebT-Rex (2. November 2015)

skateson schrieb:


> Hy
> 
> Mal ne andere Frage, welche figur macht das Bike denn im bikepark (DH ) Strecken.
> 
> Würde mich mal interessieren.


Kommt darauf an, was du vor hast! In diesen ganzen neumodernen FlowTrails Geschichten passt das Bike perfekt, aber für DH Geballer und Slopestyle Geschichten ist es natürlich nicht vorgesehen!


----------



## SebT-Rex (2. November 2015)

1st_Parma schrieb:


> Das kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht glauben, doch Du solltest es ja besser wissen.
> Vorgestellt wurde seitens e13 nichts dergleichen, mir jedenfalls gänzlich unbekannt.
> Hast Du genauere Informationen, welche Du auch preisgeben kannst?
> Handelt es sich vielleicht um eine OEM-Variante der Kassette in Kombination mit dem hauseigenen LRS?
> ...


Bei der Kassette handelt es sich ein um Produkt, welches 2017 auf den Markt kommt. Die Jungs von E13 sind große Fans vom Community Bike und haben uns die Möglichkeit gegeben, als erster Hersteller überhaupt dieses System zu spezifizieren! Da E13 einen eigenen Shop für Ersatzteile betreibt, ist eine Versorgung sicher gestellt! Wer Kassetten von Shimano oder Sram in Verbindung mit dem Laufradsatz fahren möchte, kann über die selbe Quelle den entsprechenden Freilaufkörper bestellen!


----------



## 1st_Parma (2. November 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Bei der Kassette handelt es sich ein um Produkt, welches 2017 auf den Markt kommt. Die Jungs von E13 sind große Fans vom Community Bike und haben uns die Möglichkeit gegeben, als erster Hersteller überhaupt dieses System zu spezifizieren! Da E13 einen eigenen Shop für Ersatzteile betreibt, ist eine Versorgung sicher gestellt! Wer Kassetten von Shimano oder Sram in Verbindung mit dem Laufradsatz fahren möchte, kann über die selbe Quelle den entsprechenden Freilaufkörper bestellen!


Sehen Sie, sag ich doch! 
Danke für die Info bzw. Bestätigung.


----------



## LC4Fun (2. November 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> THREAD PITCH M12X1.75



Ok, nur zur Sicherheit:  d.h. im Rahmen ist ein M12 Gewinde eingeschnitten? Und es muss nicht wie bei meinem Lapierre eine Kontermutter drauf?


----------



## SebT-Rex (2. November 2015)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Ok, nur zur Sicherheit:  d.h. im Rahmen ist ein M12 Gewinde eingeschnitten? Und es muss nicht wie bei meinem Lapierre eine Kontermutter drauf?


richtig, das Gewinde befindet sich im Rahmen!


----------



## JENSeits (2. November 2015)

Hat jemand eine Photoshop/Illustrator/oder sonstwas Datei damit man mit den Farben am Komplettbike rumspielen kann? 
Oder alternativ das "originalbild" aus diesem Artikel? 

Danke & LG
Jens


----------



## Kharne (2. November 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> richtig, das Gewinde befindet sich im Rahmen!



Ganz dicker abtörn. X12 war doch spezifiziert, warum dann nicht echtes X12?


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. November 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ganz dicker abtörn. X12 war doch spezifiziert, warum dann nicht echtes X12?


Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob es M12*1,75 oder M12*1,5 ist. 
Hier wurde M12*1,75 angegeben...davon gibt es aber anscheinend nicht so viel, oder doch? 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (2. November 2015)

Ist einfach der Maxle Standard. Syntace, DT Swiss RWS, Shimano E-thru usw. passt nicht. Schade dass keine Achse dabei ist und die tollen nicht passen.


----------



## Kharne (2. November 2015)

Wäre mMn das Mindeste ne Hülse in den Rahmen zu setzen, falls mal jemand das Gewinde verkorkst.


----------



## -N0bodY- (2. November 2015)

nur so als Tipp.... gibt von Alutech (Hausmarke => TwinWorks) ne sehr schlichte und top Funktionierende Steckachse.
Mit Innensechskant und Außensechskant. Tut was sie soll und fertig. 

http://alutech-cycles.com/TwinWorks-1970-Aluminium-Steckachse


----------



## dakar_aut (2. November 2015)

Gibt's andere bikes, welche mit den gleichen Farben eloxiert wurden und wo man im Netz ein paar Fotos finden kann? Oder sind da so feine Abstufungen realisierbar das man da nichts findet oder nur Vermuten kann?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (2. November 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ganz dicker abtörn. X12 war doch spezifiziert, warum dann nicht echtes X12?



Hatten wir das nicht diskutiert? Bin mir garnicht mehr sicher...
Aber ich würde Maxle ohnehin bevorzugen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (2. November 2015)

dakar_aut schrieb:


> Gibt's andere bikes, welche mit den gleichen Farben eloxiert wurden und wo man im Netz ein paar Fotos finden kann? Oder sind da so feine Abstufungen realisierbar das man da nichts findet oder nur Vermuten kann?



Die Eloxalfarbe kann sogar von Charge zu Charge variieren... da muss nur einer beim Beizen oder beim Eloxieren selbst ein bissl von der Zeit abweichen. Ich denke, dass sich auch die Konzentration des Eloxalbades mit der Zeit ändert... schließlich lagert sich Material an den Werkstücken ab, das könnte sich auch auf der Ergebnis auswirken (ist jetzt aber nur ne Vermutung).


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. November 2015)

dakar_aut schrieb:


> Gibt's andere bikes, welche mit den gleichen Farben eloxiert wurden und wo man im Netz ein paar Fotos finden kann? Oder sind da so feine Abstufungen realisierbar das man da nichts findet oder nur Vermuten kann?


Das ist bei Elox nicht so easy zu machen. Wie die Farbe am Ende ausfällt hängt von verschiedenen Faktoren wie Legierung des Alus, Tauchdauer etc. ab. Oder anders, wie es am Ende wirklich aussieht kann man derzeit nur mehr oder weniger abschätzen.
Vielleicht kann @supurb-bycicles ja nochmal Fotos der Farbmuster machen die beauftragt werden.


----------



## LC4Fun (2. November 2015)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Tut was sie soll und fertig.
> http://alutech-cycles.com/TwinWorks-1970-Aluminium-Steckachse



...nur passen tut sie nicht, oder? Ist doch nur in 12/135 lieferbar und das Gewinde ist "nur" 19mm lang...

sonst hätten wir die doch sicher bei 51% Anzahlung mitbekommen


----------



## -N0bodY- (2. November 2015)

Naja.. ins Fanes mit 142x12 Ausfallende passt sie.

Wie breit ist denn der Hinterbau des ICB 2.0 geraten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LC4Fun (2. November 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Aber ich würde Maxle ohnehin bevorzugen.



Die? http://alutech-cycles.com/RockShox-Rear-Maxle-Lite-Schnellspannachse-schwarz


----------



## Stefan.Stark (2. November 2015)

Fürs ICB wird die Version mit 174mm Schaftlänge (ohne Kopf) benötigt. Die muss der Jürgen noch mit in den Shop aufnehmen.

Warum anders als bei Fanes & Co.
Als die Fanes entstanden ist waren die 135er Naben noch die Regel. Wir haben uns damals für ein kompatibles System entschieden, bei dem sowohl 135er als auch 142er Naben verwendet werden können. Deswegen hat die Fanes die "135er" Achse (die auch mit 142er Naben funktioniert, wenn das Ausfallende entsprechend gestaltet ist. Das ganze ist also "historisch" bedingt.
Bei allen neueren Konstruktionen bin ich natürlich auf die längere Maxle gegangen, da mir die breiteren Ausfallenden anderweitig Vorteile bieten (Steifigkeit und Anbindung von größeren Rohren)


----------



## 1st_Parma (2. November 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ganz dicker abtörn. X12 war doch spezifiziert, warum dann nicht echtes X12?


War es das wirklich? Würde mich ernsthaft interessieren. Echtes X12 wäre mir persönlich auch lieber.


----------



## dakar_aut (2. November 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Die Eloxalfarbe kann sogar von Charge zu Charge variieren... da muss nur einer beim Beizen oder beim Eloxieren selbst ein bissl von der Zeit abweichen. Ich denke, dass sich auch die Konzentration des Eloxalbades mit der Zeit ändert... schließlich lagert sich Material an den Werkstücken ab, das könnte sich auch auf der Ergebnis auswirken (ist jetzt aber nur ne Vermutung).



Alles klar. Danke. 



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Das ist bei Elox nicht so easy zu machen. Wie die Farbe am Ende ausfällt hängt von verschiedenen Faktoren wie Legierung des Alus, Tauchdauer etc. ab. Oder anders, wie es am Ende wirklich aussieht kann man derzeit nur mehr oder weniger abschätzen.
> Vielleicht kann @supurb-bycicles ja nochmal Fotos der Farbmuster machen die beauftragt werden.


Wäre toll. Das wird noch dauern, nach deiner Formulierung?

Kann man die Schwankungsbreite des Möglichen noch irgendwie eingrenzen? z.B. himmelblau wirds wahrscheinlich nicht...


----------



## 1st_Parma (2. November 2015)

@Stefan.Stark
Mir ist klar, dass man das mit dem Eloxal nur schwer abschätzen kann, aber könnte es bzgl. grün möglicherweise in diese Richtung gehen?
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1568635?in=set
In etwa so habe ich mir das jedenfalls die ganze Zeit vorgestellt.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (2. November 2015)

1st_Parma schrieb:


> War es das wirklich? Würde mich ernsthaft interessieren. Echtes X12 wäre mir persönlich auch lieber.



X12 und Maxle sind zwei unterschiedliche Systeme, da würde ich nicht von echt oder falsch sprechen.

Für die X12 spricht aus meiner Sicht:
- M12x1.0 Gewinde (löst sich nicht so leicht)

Gegen die X12 spricht aus meiner Sicht:
- die Patentgebühren, der dazugehörige Verwaltungsaufwand und die automatisch notwendige Weitergabe der verkauften Stückzahlen
- das Schaltauge
- erfordert enge Toleranzen (siehe ICB 1.0)

Ein großer Nachteil der Maxle ist das M12x1.75 Gewinde. Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, habe ich zu spät mitbekommen, dass es das Teil mittlerweile auch mit M12x1.5 Gewinde gibt. Das wird sicher noch ein Upate für eine spätere Evolutionsstufe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luniz (2. November 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Wäre mMn das Mindeste ne Hülse in den Rahmen zu setzen, falls mal jemand das Gewinde verkorkst.


Also mal im Ernst... Wenn du es schaffst, ein M12x1.75 zu vernudeln, dann solltest du vielleicht mit dem Schrauben aufhören ;-) Das ist schon ein ziemlicher Brecher von einem Gewinde!

Und selbst wenn, dann kannst du danach sicherlich immer noch eine Hülse reinsetzen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (2. November 2015)

1st_Parma schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark
> Mir ist klar, dass man das mit dem Eloxal nur schwer abschätzen kann, aber könnte es bzgl. grün möglicherweise in diese Richtung gehen?
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1568635?in=set
> In etwa so habe ich mir das jedenfalls die ganze Zeit vorgestellt.



Ich vermute der Basti müsste noch ein Musterblech mit der bestellten Eloxalfarbe haben...

@supurb-bicycles: Kannst Du bitte mal ein Foto hoch laden?


----------



## dakar_aut (2. November 2015)

hab gerade gesehen, dass auf 
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/10/20/alutech-icb2-0-jetzt-vorbestellen/
2 Fotos vom ersten ICB zu finden sind. Wenn die selben Farben in Auftrag gegeben werden (?), hab ich eigentlich alles was ich wollte.


----------



## Kharne (2. November 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> X12 und Maxle sind zwei unterschiedliche Systeme, da würde ich nicht von echt oder falsch sprechen.
> 
> Für die X12 spricht aus meiner Sicht:
> - M12x1.0 Gewinde (löst sich nicht so leicht)
> ...



Ok, Gebühren und Verwaltungsblabla kann ich verstehen. Aber grade das Schaltauge und die Hülse sind mMn das Geniale an X12. Dazu RWS Achse und feddich. Das Schaltauge kriegste überall für´n Zehner, maximal 15€, bei euch kosten die Schaltaugen 35€/Stück 
Ist klar, dass ihr da den Preis auf sehr kleine Stückzahlen umlegen müsst, aber wie wärs mal mit einem Schaltauge für alles? Dann könnte man sich davon 2-3 auf Lager legen und hat Ruhe. 



luniz schrieb:


> Also mal im Ernst... Wenn du es schaffst, ein M12x1.75 zu vernudeln, dann solltest du vielleicht mit dem Schrauben aufhören ;-) Das ist schon ein ziemlicher Brecher von einem Gewinde!



Habe schon zu viele zerstörte Sachen gesehen


----------



## Stefan.Stark (2. November 2015)

luniz schrieb:


> Also mal im Ernst... Wenn du es schaffst, ein M12x1.75 zu vernudeln, dann solltest du vielleicht mit dem Schrauben aufhören ;-) Das ist schon ein ziemlicher Brecher von einem Gewinde!



Die Sache mit vernudelten Gewinden wird immer wieder erwähnt, aber aus meiner Praxis als Fahrradschrauber und von mir bekannten Reklas her ist dieses Thema quasi nicht existent... vor allem bei größeren Gewinden. Und die Maxle kann man ja noch nicht mal schief ansetzen... die Ausrichtung ist ja schon von der anderen Seite vorgegeben.

Ist auch immer eine Frage der Reputation... ich habe das Gefühl X12 wird als das hochwertigere System angesehen. Ich sehe das eher wie ISCG03 vs. ISCG05 => von der Funktion eigentlich kein Unterschied, aber sehr wohl vom Bauraum... trotzdem denken viele ISCG05 ist besser als ISCG03.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (2. November 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ok, Gebühren und Verwaltungsblabla kann ich verstehen. Aber grade das Schaltauge und die Hülse sind mMn das Geniale an X12. Dazu RWS Achse und feddich. Das Schaltauge kriegste überall für´n Zehner, maximal 15€, bei euch kosten die Schaltaugen 35€/Stück
> Ist klar, dass ihr da den Preis auf sehr kleine Stückzahlen umlegen müsst, aber wie wärs mal mit einem Schaltauge für alles? Dann könnte man sich davon 2-3 auf Lager legen und hat Ruhe.



Mein Eindruck vom X12 Schaltauge (bzw. der Schraube) ist, dass es "zu früh" den Abgang macht. Klar soll das Schaltauge eine Schutzfunktion haben, die Frage ist wann und wie sie einsetzt. Am liebsten sind mir Schaltaugen, die sich zur Not ein paar mal biegen lassen...

Zur Preisgestaltung musste dem Jü mal den Mail schreiben... war grad ganz schockiert


----------



## Cubeamsrider (2. November 2015)

Braucht man da für Sram oder Shimano ein unterschiedliches Schaltauge?


----------



## Kharne (2. November 2015)

Naja, das X12 Schaltauge soll ja nicht brechen, sondern die Schraube soll knack machen -> macht sie aber nicht, hatte bis jetzt immer verbogene Schaltaugen, die fast immer richtbar waren. Was vollkommen ok ist.



Cubeamsrider schrieb:


> Braucht man da für Sram oder Shimano ein unterschiedliches Schaltauge?



Nein, es sie denn du hast so´n deppertes Shimano Directmount Schaltwerk.


----------



## veraono (3. November 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Am liebsten sind mir Schaltaugen, die sich zur Not ein paar mal biegen lassen...


Ich mag Schaltaugen die entweder Halten oder abreissen. Gibt nix schlimmeres als ständig vernudelte Weichmetall pseudo-Sollbruchstellen, denn wenn's drauf ankommt ist das Schaltwerk bei so einem  Schaltauge zumeist auch hin bevor selbiges denn abreißt, und wenn ein gescheit konstruiertes Schaltauge nicht verbiegt dann hat's das Schaltwerk meiner Erfahrung nach zu 90% auch überlebt.


----------



## Speziazlizt (3. November 2015)

Immer wieder diese abreisenden Schaltwerke, faszinierend. Dank 650b sollte das ja weniger passieren...
Einer meiner Theorien ist, dass ich mit dem rechten Fuß hinten stehe und so unbewusst mein Schaltwerk schütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (3. November 2015)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Immer wieder diese abreisenden Schaltwerke, faszinierend. Dank 650b sollte das ja weniger passieren...
> Einer meiner Theorien ist, dass ich mit dem rechten Fuß hinten stehe und so unbewusst mein Schaltwerk schütze.


weil du dadurch einen gewissen abstand zu hindernissen sicherstellst.

Mein altes SLX Midcage hab ich ausgetauscht weil das durch wiederholten steinkontakt absulut nicht mehr brauchbar war. Das Zee hat jetzt auch schon gut paar macken. Möchte nicht wissen wie das aussähe mit Sram Schaltwerken oder generell ohne die Shadow Technologie. Da wäre das abreißen bzw. heftige beschädigung schon nicht ausgeschlossen.

Passiert einfach, in den Bergen liegen auch mal große Brocken rum 

ps. steh mit rechts vorn.


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. November 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> X12 und Maxle sind zwei unterschiedliche Systeme, da würde ich nicht von echt oder falsch sprechen.
> 
> Für die X12 spricht aus meiner Sicht:
> - M12x1.0 Gewinde (löst sich nicht so leicht)
> ...


Moin, 
also kann ich mir jetzt so ein Maxle wie oben geschrieben (M12x1,75) besorgen. 
1. Der Rahmen wird bis April so mit dem Gewinde bleiben?

2. Noch ein Frage... das Innenlager wird eingeschraubt? 

Ich kann leider kein BuildKit nehmen, da das meiste schon im Keller liegt, bis eben auf die speziellen Sachen für den Rahmen. 

3. Kann ich dann gleich noch ein Ersatzschaltauge mitbestellen?...ich habe gerne Ersatz dabei. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## SebT-Rex (3. November 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Moin,
> also kann ich mir jetzt so ein Maxle wie oben geschrieben (M12x1,75) besorgen.
> 1. Der Rahmen wird bis April so mit dem Gewinde bleiben?
> 
> ...


Am Rahmen wird nichts mehr geändert und natürlich kannst Du dir ein Ersatzschaltauge dazu kaufen! Das Innenlager wird geschraubt, Gehäusebreite 73mm.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (3. November 2015)

Wieviele Gewinde sind dann im Rahmen? Ich dachte mich daran zu erinnern was gelesen zu haben dass es nur ein Gewinde im kompletten Rahmen gibt.


----------



## JENSeits (3. November 2015)

1x Innenlager
1x Steckachse
Xx Kabelführungen
Xx Ausfallende
Xx Lager


----------



## Stefan.Stark (3. November 2015)

Ist das Thema Gewinde tatsächlich so ein großes? Ich hab ewig nix mehr von kaputten Gewinden gehört...

Drei Tipps für Leute mit regelmäßig defekten Gewinden:
- Immer darauf achten, dass beide Seiten des Gewindes sauber sind vorm verschrauben.
- Drehmomentschlüssel kaufen!!!
- Lieber Schraubensicherung und wenig bzw. spezifiziertes Drehmoment als angeknallte Schrauben. Je mehr Drehmoment, desto mehr Spannungen entstehen auch im Material, das ist nicht immer so vorteilhaft...


----------



## Phi-Me (3. November 2015)

Ich weiß jetzt gerade auch nicht, was das soll... 

Maxle ist doch wohl super. Mir wäre neu, dass sich da irgendwas verabschiedet....

Und die restlichen Gewinde... 
Wie oft werden die bitte benutzt?!

Grüße


----------



## nippelspanner (3. November 2015)

Könnte das Entwicklerteam eigentlich nach Auslösen der ersten Order mal verraten, wie viele Rahmen/Buildkits bestellt wurden?
Mich würde wirklich mal interessieren, wie viele ICB2-User ab April 2016 auf den Trails rumballern.
Und dann müsste ja auch schon das erste Treffen organisiert werden!
Ähnlich dem Yeti-Tribe-Meet...
Mit Bike 'n' Beer Race, CD-Weitwurf und allem Zipp und Zapp...


----------



## isargriller (3. November 2015)

Hallo,
eine Frage hab ich noch: es war mal zu lesen, dass das Rad alles können soll: "vom Alpencross bis zum Bikepark" stand mal zu lesen.
Beim Alpencross befindet man sich ja auch mal längere Zeit im Uphill. Wie gut ist das machbar? Welche Erfahrungen haben die bisherigen Testfahrer damit gemacht? Es geht mir nicht darum, mal kurz 100 HM hochzuballern, sondern eher um 1000 HM am Stück.
Auf diesem Weg von mir vielen Dank für Euer Engagement und Eure Geduld!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (3. November 2015)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Könnte das Entwicklerteam eigentlich nach Auslösen der ersten Order mal verraten, wie viele Rahmen/Buildkits bestellt wurden?
> ....



Lädtst Du dann im Gegenzug auch Deine Steuererklärung hier hoch? 

@supurb-bicycles : Könntest Du bitte noch mal etwas dazu sagen, ob es bei den Rahmen eine (freiwillige) Garantie des Herstellers gibt?

Gewährleistung und Garantie wurden ja hier ziemlich durcheinandergeworfen - da Alutech ja gleichzeitig Verkäufer als auch Hersteller ist muss Alutech ja eh Gewährleistung geben.

Auf der Alutech Seite finde ich leider auch nichts.


----------



## nippelspanner (3. November 2015)

freetourer schrieb:


> Lädtst Du dann im Gegenzug auch Deine Steuererklärung hier hoch?


Nö, aber es haben sich ja einige eingebracht und die interessiert es ja vielleicht, was dabei am Ende rauskommt.
(Nur an Stückzahlen, natürlich nicht der evtl. Gewinn!!!)
Nur den Input der crowd abschöpfen und dann nicht mal verraten, ob sich der ganze Trara überhaupt gelohnt hat, ist ja auch doof.
Nur mal so ein kleiner Wink a la 1.000, 5.000, ...... 10.000 Stück wäre schon nett und für viele interessant.
Und mit "viele" meine ich jetzt nicht die Steuerfahndung...


----------



## LC4Fun (3. November 2015)

freetourer schrieb:


> @supurb-bicycles : Könntest Du bitte noch mal etwas dazu sagen, ob es bei den Rahmen eine (freiwillige) Garantie des Herstellers gibt?



Hm, jetzt bin ich mal gespannt ob das "ausser Crasreplacement keine" irgendwie in bunt kommt


----------



## AMDude (3. November 2015)

Ich bin jetzt leider draußen und werde nicht zuschlagen. Obwohl mich das Obergeschoss noch immer extrem reizen würde.
Aber:
1. habe ich noch immer kein Bild der XL-Version gesehen (obwohl ich höchstwahrscheinlich L nehmen würde)
2. kann ich einfach 3000€ Anzahlung nicht nachvollziehen (bis 1500€ wäre ich mitgegangen, evlt. 2000). Die wollen sich mir echt nicht erschließen und ich sehe keinen "größeren" Unterschied zu den normal zu bestellenden Bikes. Ich leiste einfach aus Prinzip nicht 75% Anzahlung, noch dazu für mind. 6 Monate im voraus.
3. finde ich es schade, dass das ICB nicht konfiguriert werden kann. Wie an anderer Stelle schon geschrieben, die Obergeschoss-Ausstattung ist Hammer, aber etwas over the top. 
4. ist das grün viel zu dunkel! 

Mal schauen....vielleicht juckt es mich ja doch noch. Allen Vorbestellern schon mal viel Spaß mit dem sicherlich genialem Bike!


----------



## SebT-Rex (3. November 2015)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Hm, jetzt bin ich mal gespannt ob das "ausser Crasreplacement keine" irgendwie in bunt kommt


Tja , da kann ich wenig Hoffnung machen. Das Problem bei einem Garantieversprechen ist, dass der Verbraucher sehr viel rechtliche Handhabe bekommt, der Hersteller sich aber kaum wehren kann. Leider ist es so, dass der Verbraucher in den wenigsten Fällen die ehrliche Ursache für Defekte nennt, das ist sicherlich kein Fahrrad spezifisches Problem. Auf der anderen Seite hat ein Hersteller ein nicht geringes Eigeninteresse daran, den wahren Grund für einen Schaden zu kennen und dem Kunden eine kulante Regelung anzubieten. da eignet sich das CrashReplacement hervorragend, es sich sichert dem Kunden eine Lösung, egal welche Geschichte er sich einfallen lässt-> der Hersteller kennt den Grund für den Defekt und kann ihn, wenn nötig, in der Modellpflege berücksichtigen. Der Kunde hat eine Absicherung, egal was ihm passiert. Ausserdem stellt das CR oft nur die Minimallösung dar, ich kenne keinen Hersteller, der ein eigenes Verschulden ( und nichts anderes regelt ein Garantieversprechen) nicht über die Grenzen des CR hinaus versucht, gütlich zu regeln.


----------



## trailproof (3. November 2015)

isargriller schrieb:


> Hallo,
> eine Frage hab ich noch: es war mal zu lesen, dass das Rad alles können soll: "vom Alpencross bis zum Bikepark" stand mal zu lesen.
> Beim Alpencross befindet man sich ja auch mal längere Zeit im Uphill. Wie gut ist das machbar? Welche Erfahrungen haben die bisherigen Testfahrer damit gemacht? Es geht mir nicht darum, mal kurz 100 HM hochzuballern, sondern eher um 1000 HM am Stück.
> Auf diesem Weg von mir vielen Dank für Euer Engagement und Eure Geduld!



Hallo,

also ich bin einen Alpencross und etliche Tagestouren von 1000hm - 2000hm mit einem Teibun gefahren. Das ist ja doch eine Klasse höher angesiedelt als das ICB. Es war überhaupt kein Problem und ich denke das ICB ist sicher tourentauglich. Vor allem ist dieser Definitions-Blödsinn für mich sowieso eine Unart. Fragst du mal in England oder den USA nach, werden die dir von ganz anderen "Bikeklassen" erzählen. In Großbritannien nennen die z.B. alles was bei uns als Tourenfully verkauft wird Trailbike. Weniger Federweg, straffer. Sogar das Epic und das Scott Spark werden da so bezeichnet. Die Beeichnung XC Fully hörst du dort selten. Dafür gibts etliche Freeride Hardtails. Einige unserer "Enduros" werden dort All Mountain genannt...

Also ich halte eher wenig von dieser Kategorisierung (hauptsächlich von Mags gepusht), im Endeffekt ist es alle sehr persönlich und es sollte für dich passen. Ich werde mir das ICB als flottes Bike für alles zulegen. Das Teibund wird dann etwas bulletproofer aufgebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (3. November 2015)

AMDude schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt leider draußen und werde nicht zuschlagen. Obwohl mich das Obergeschoss noch immer extrem reizen würde.
> Aber:
> 1. habe ich noch immer kein Bild der XL-Version gesehen (obwohl ich höchstwahrscheinlich L nehmen würde)
> 2. kann ich einfach 3000€ Anzahlung nicht nachvollziehen (bis 1500€ wäre ich mitgegangen, evlt. 2000). Die wollen sich mir echt nicht erschließen und ich sehe keinen "größeren" Unterschied zu den normal zu bestellenden Bikes. Ich leiste einfach aus Prinzip nicht 75% Anzahlung, noch dazu für mind. 6 Monate im voraus.
> ...


Also ich bin bei 750 Anzahlung und komme mit meinen selbst gesuchten neuen Komponenten auf 3300... bei ein bisschen mehr Flex von Alutech wäre davon bestimmt auch noch was über Alutech machbar gewesen... Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.
Naja, jetzt läuft es so und damit kann ich auch leben.
Wobei die Achse hätte dabei seien können.
Gruß Jens

send per tapatapadu


----------



## Plumpssack (3. November 2015)

isargriller schrieb:


> Hallo,
> eine Frage hab ich noch: es war mal zu lesen, dass das Rad alles können soll: "vom Alpencross bis zum Bikepark" stand mal zu lesen.
> Beim Alpencross befindet man sich ja auch mal längere Zeit im Uphill. Wie gut ist das machbar? Welche Erfahrungen haben die bisherigen Testfahrer damit gemacht? Es geht mir nicht darum, mal kurz 100 HM hochzuballern, sondern eher um 1000 HM am Stück.
> Auf diesem Weg von mir vielen Dank für Euer Engagement und Eure Geduld!


Ich bin diese Jahr eine Menge Tagestouren, sowie einen 18000hm Alpencross mit meinem Vitus Sommet gefahren. War kein Problem und das ICB fährt deutlich bequemer bergauf (weniger VR abkippen, Sitzposition nicht so weit überm HR).

Edit:
lässt sich eigentlich mit ziemlicher Sicherheit sagen, dass bei den grünen Rahmen an den Zugführungshaltern diese Ränder sichtbar sein werden? @nuts @supurb-bicycles


----------



## skateson (3. November 2015)

Hy

Habe heute meine bestellt .

Bin schon sehr auf den April gespannt. 

Gruß skateson


----------



## SebT-Rex (3. November 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ich bin diese Jahr eine Menge Tagestouren, sowie einen 18000hm Alpencross mit meinem Vitus Sommet gefahren. War kein Problem und das ICB fährt deutlich bequemer bergauf (weniger VR abkippen, Sitzposition nicht so weit überm HR).
> 
> Edit:
> lässt sich eigentlich mit ziemlicher Sicherheit sagen, dass bei den grünen Rahmen an den Zugführungshaltern diese Ränder sichtbar sein werden? @nuts @supurb-bicycles


1. sollte bei unserem Serienrahmen weniger Lot benutzt werden und besser verschliffen sein, so zumindest die Vorgabe.
2. sieht es live und ohne den harrschen Blitzschatten deutlich weniger dramatisch aus!


----------



## Sittenstrolch (3. November 2015)

Nabend,

ich hab ja schon immer bisschen gemotzt über das Rad, wollt aber im Umkehrschluss auch mal folgendes Statement abgeben:

Gut gemacht! Sieht super aus, vernünftige Buildkits, macht nen strammen Fuß das Teil.
Alutech gut gemacht, Bikegemeinschaft gut gemacht, IBC Crew gut gemacht.

Weiter so!

Grüße und so


----------



## slowbeat (3. November 2015)

AMDude schrieb:


> 2. kann ich einfach 3000€ Anzahlung nicht nachvollziehen (bis 1500€ wäre ich mitgegangen, evlt. 2000). Die wollen sich mir echt nicht erschließen und ich sehe keinen "größeren" Unterschied zu den normal zu bestellenden Bikes. Ich leiste einfach aus Prinzip nicht 75% Anzahlung, noch dazu für mind. 6 Monate im voraus.


Rechne mal zusammen, was die Teile einzeln kosten würden und schlag 10-15% drauf, dann hast Du den Preis, den Du in 6 Monden zahlen würdest.
Damit kannst Du Dir die Verzinsung der Vorfinanzierung ausrechnen und mit dem vergleichen, was Dein Geld auf der Bank erwirtschaftet.

Ich hab letztes Jahr für ein Rad auf mehr als 6 Monate die volle Summe vorgestreckt. Und es hat sich sowas von gelohnt!


----------



## AboAC (3. November 2015)

Was ich gerade noch gesehen habe: Auf crowd.bike steht immer noch, dass das Rad nur bis zum 1. November bestellbar ist. Vielleicht kann das ja jemand korrigieren, wäre doch schade, wenn ein Interessent sich davon abschrecken ließe.

Grüße,
Andreas


----------



## SebT-Rex (3. November 2015)

AboAC schrieb:


> Was ich gerade noch gesehen habe: Auf crowd.bike steht immer noch, dass das Rad nur bis zum 1. November bestellbar ist. Vielleicht kann das ja jemand korrigieren, wäre doch schade, wenn ein Interessent sich davon abschrecken ließe.
> 
> Grüße,
> Andreas


ist geändert, danke!


----------



## Wayne68 (4. November 2015)

Ich denke ich kaufe eines in L.
Würde meine Restbestände dran verbauen.
Was haltet ihr von der Teileliste:

Schaltgruppe hätte ich eine alte STX-RC von 1996.Baue ich vorne auf Single 30Z um.
Laufräder hätte ich noch welche von meinem altem Giant.Maulweite 17 mm.Gewicht 2300gr.
Reifen wären 1997 er Ritchey Z.Gut oder ?
Lenker von Zoom.
Sattelstütze Vario Forca 400.Die ist gut.
Bremsen wären die gute alte Shimano BR 755 4 Kolben.
Als Gabel hätte ich eine gelbe RST Mozo Pro (Elastomere) mit ca 85 mm Federweg.Bj 1996.
Hinten würde ich zum Ausgleich dann einen 165X51 Dämpfer statt des 200X57 verbauen.
Evtl würde ich dann aber kürzere Kurbeln verbauen damit ich nicht überall einhake.
Denke das geht.

Das wird eine tolle Trailrakete.Freu mich drauf.


----------



## SebT-Rex (4. November 2015)

Wayne68 schrieb:


> Ich denke ich kaufe eines in L.
> Würde meine Restbestände dran verbauen.
> Was haltet ihr von der Teileliste:
> 
> ...


Das klingt nach einem Plan! Allerdings solltest du bei der Wahl des Dämpfers einen alten Magura verwenden, dieser hatte auch eine Luftdämpfung. Ansonsten hättest du, in Verbindung mit der Mozo pro, ein recht schlecht ausbalanciertes Fahrwerk. Und denk dran, dass die Mozo pro noch kein IS2000 hat, also die richtigen Bremssatteladapter bestellen. Aber der Rest der Teile ist wirklich noch top, da lohnt kein Invest!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (4. November 2015)

Ich find´s auch recht durchdacht!
85 mm Elastomer-Federweg sprechen für eine direktes und unverfälschtes Lenkverhalten.
Was früher schon gut war, kann heute nicht sch..ße sein.
.
.
.
Oder war´s doch anders herum?


----------



## aka (4. November 2015)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Nö, aber es haben sich ja einige eingebracht und die interessiert es ja vielleicht, was dabei am Ende rauskommt.


Wer bekommt denn eigentlich den Gewinn der sich aus den Verkäufen ergibt? Geht das praktisch alles an Alutech? Oder profitiert zum Teil mtb-news von den Gewinnen? 
Ich würd halt gern wissen, für wen ich mein Geld ausgebe...


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. November 2015)

Wayne68 schrieb:


> Ich denke ich kaufe eines in L.
> Würde meine Restbestände dran verbauen.
> Was haltet ihr von der Teileliste:
> 
> ...


Das wird ein Hammerbike.... 

ich mein's nicht so. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## Felger (4. November 2015)

AboAC schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei Farben sind: Ich habe mal probeweise eine rote Mattoc in den grünen Rahmen gebaut. Das wurde hier ja auch an anderer Stelle schon vorgeschlagen:Anhang anzeigen 432724 @Freesoul: Besten Dank für das Rezept!



oha - gefällt! aber mein LastFF wird schon grün...



aka schrieb:


> Wer bekommt denn eigentlich den Gewinn der sich aus den Verkäufen ergibt? Geht das praktisch alles an Alutech? Oder profitiert zum Teil mtb-news von den Gewinnen?
> Ich würd halt gern wissen, für wen ich mein Geld ausgebe...



mtb-news macht doch jetzt schon geld damit


----------



## Kosmoprolet (4. November 2015)

@ admin o.ä.
Vielleicht kann man den Thread rüber ins ICB 2.0 Forum schieben, sonst sind die ganzen Infos, Fragen und Antworten irgendwann im Nirvana des News-Bereich verschwunden.


----------



## nuts (5. November 2015)

aka schrieb:


> Wer bekommt denn eigentlich den Gewinn der sich aus den Verkäufen ergibt? Geht das praktisch alles an Alutech? Oder profitiert zum Teil mtb-news von den Gewinnen?
> Ich würd halt gern wissen, für wen ich mein Geld ausgebe...



also erstmal muss Gewinn erwirtschaftet werden 

Bisher auf der Kosten-Seite u. A.:

2 Jahre Arbeit
Diverse Prototypen und Muster
Späße wie eine Abstimm-App in Riva 2014 samt iPad-Ständer, Aufkleber, ...
Test-Events bei Basti und in Finale
Software-Lizenzen, Namensrechte, Domain-Registrierung
Werkzeugkosten für die Rahmen
Taiwan-Reisen
Prüfstandskosten
...
Wenn das alles von den Bike-Verkäufen bezahlt worden ist, werden nicht nur Alutech, sondern auch Stefan (er ist selbstständig und nicht bei Alutech angestellt) und Thomas, Basti und Ich am Gewinn beteiligt.


----------



## ONE78 (5. November 2015)

Was kam denn auf dem prüfstand raus?


----------



## nuts (5. November 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Was kam denn auf dem prüfstand raus?



Ich bereite gerade einen Artikel dazu vor. Alles ohne irgendwelche Probleme bestanden was bestanden werden _muss _und dann noch ein paar Gravity-mäßige Prüfungen _zusätzlich, _die von realitätsnäheren Fahrsituationen inspiriert sind. Ich konnte leider nicht vor Ort sein, deshalb warte ich momentan noch auf ein paar Bilder und Videos, um das ganze ein bisschen anschaulicher aufzubereiten.


----------



## aka (5. November 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> also erstmal muss Gewinn erwirtschaftet werden
> 
> Bisher auf der Kosten-Seite u. A.:
> 
> ...



Keine Frage, da wurde viel Vorleistung erbracht und dass sich das auch lohnen soll ist klar.
Ich denke jetzt wo MTB-News unter die Radhersteller gegangen ist, muss man die Artikel auf der News Seite halt noch vorsichtiger lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (5. November 2015)

aka schrieb:


> Keine Frage, da wurde viel Vorleistung erbracht und dass sich das auch lohnen soll ist klar.
> Ich denke jetzt wo MTB-News unter die Radhersteller gegangen ist, muss man die Artikel auf der News Seite halt noch vorsichtiger lesen.


Nur zur Sicherheit:
-Mtb-News.de gehört Thomas und er stellt lediglich die Plattform, um das Projekt realisieren zu können. Er ist weder Hersteller, noch gibt es große zu erwartende Gewinnausschüttungen aus dem Projekt. Lediglich durch die guten Reichweiten des Projekts profitiert er, das tut aber auch jeder andere Artikel anderer Hersteller auf dieser Seite!
- Thomas, Nus und mir gehört die ICB UG, weil wir das Thema CrowdSourcing weiter zusammen betreiben möchten und dafür eine funktionierende Struktur brauchen.
- Stefan ist der Projektingenieur
- Alutech ist der Industriepartner, Hersteller und Vertragspartner für die Kunden

Sollte aus diesem Projekt jemals Gewinn erwirtschaftet werden, wird dieser auf drei Parteien aufgeteilt: Alutech 1/5, Stefan 1/5, ICB UG 3/5
Davon sind wir aktuell so dermaßen weit entfernt, dass es jeglicher weiterer Basis für Überlegungen entbehrt!
Persönlich Statement: Ich finde es schade, wie aktuell permanent versucht wird, das Projekt und die Überlegungen dahinter in eine bestimmte Richtung zu drücken. Wir haben zu FÜNFT anderthalb Jahre diskutiert, gezeichnet, organisiert und vorfinanziert, viele coole Aktionen aus dem Boden gestampft (User Test Finale) und mit mehr als offenen Karten gespielt. Wir haben unglaublichen Spaß an dem Projekt und wachsen mit Euren Ansprüchen und Kritiken, ich glaube, das ist jetzt nicht soooo falsch und böse....


----------



## LC4Fun (5. November 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Persönlich Statement: Ich finde es schade, wie aktuell permanent versucht wird, das Projekt und die Überlegungen dahinter in eine bestimmte Richtung zu drücken.



!!! Ich finde es nach wie vor bewundernswert was Ihr aus Idealismus auf Euch nehmt! Ich erhoffe und gönne Euch einen daraus wachsenden wirtschaftlichen Erfolg! Vermutlich sehen das auch die meisten anderen hier so. Paar spinnerte gibt es halt immer


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. November 2015)

Ich finde es auch schade, wie hier um das Drumherum und nicht um das Rad diskutiert wird. 
Ich vertraue auf die ehrliche Haut der Verantwortlichen und bin sicher, daß wir Kunden nicht im Nassen stehen bleiben werden wenn mal ein Problem auftritt. 
Es ist ja immerhin ein Gemeinschaftsprojekt, wobei mein Beitrag am Anfang nur die Forderung von einem Eingelenker mit stabilem Lager und  Flaschenhalterschrauben war.
Das meiste davon hat sich wie von Geisterhand erfüllt. 

Jetzt muß ich nur noch mit der Wartezeit klarkommen ...die ich aber diesen Winter verstärkt mit Fahrtechniktraining tot schlage. 
...damit das Rad auch ordentlich bewegt werden kann. 

Für meinen Teil baue ich es wieder mit meiner genialen  Kurbel auf. 
...hat sich bewährt. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?posts/12706970

Also, lasst euch die Zeit nicht lang werden und  das der Rahmen schon im März kommt. 


send per tapatapadu


----------



## foreigner (5. November 2015)

Ich kann die Leute echt nicht verstehen (um es mal sehr, sehr vorsichtig auszudrücken), die sich jetzt mehr oder weniger darüber aufregen, dass mit dem Bike auch mal Geld verdient wird (Wobei das sicherlich eh nie die kompletten Zeiten berücksichtigt, die in das Projekt geflossen sind). Genauso, wie man vernünftiger Weise durch eine Vorfinanzierung (was ja auch schlichtweg verbindliche Bestellung bedeutet) schaut, dass alle die wirklich das Bike wollen, auch eins bekommen. Der Aufschrei wäre sicher groß gewesen, wenn das Rad am Ende nur in homöopathischen Dosen verfügbar gewesen wäre.
Weder Alutech noch MTB-News sind gemeinnützige Vereine sondern immer noch Wirtschaftsunternehmen. Es steckt eh sehr viel mehr Einsatz, Zeit und Herzblut der Beteiligten in dem Projekt, als am Ende in € gefordert wird. Wer das nicht kapiert kann sich gerne in seine Kommunisten-Hippie-Kommune zurück ziehen, aber hier bitte nicht den Thread zumüllen.

Außerdem hat das ganze Projekt auch nichts mit der Unabhängigkeit der Tests bei MTB-News zu tun.
Es gab auf MTB-News weder Tests vom ICB0.1 noch vom ICB0.2. Eigentlich wurden unabhängig von der Entwicklung und aktuellen Stand keine Lobeshymnen über das Rad von Seiten MTB-News gemacht. Wo ist also die fehlende Distanz, dass man andere Bikes nicht ganz normal testen kann?

Insgesamt eine völlig lächerliche Diskussion.


----------



## foreigner (5. November 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Das klingt nach einem Plan! Allerdings solltest du bei der Wahl des Dämpfers einen alten Magura verwenden, dieser hatte auch eine Luftdämpfung. Ansonsten hättest du, in Verbindung mit der Mozo pro, ein recht schlecht ausbalanciertes Fahrwerk. Und denk dran, dass die Mozo pro noch kein IS2000 hat, also die richtigen Bremssatteladapter bestellen. Aber der Rest der Teile ist wirklich noch top, da lohnt kein Invest!



Wird es eigentlich eine Adapter Lösung geben, damit man seine guten Magura HS22 raceline dran bekommt?


----------



## JENSeits (5. November 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich kann die Leute echt nicht verstehen (um es mal sehr, sehr vorsichtig auszudrücken), die sich jetzt mehr oder weniger darüber aufregen, dass mit dem Bike auch mal Geld verdient wird (Wobei das sicherlich eh nie die kompletten Zeiten berücksichtigt, die in das Projekt geflossen sind). Genauso, wie man vernünftiger Weise durch eine Vorfinanzierung (was ja auch schlichtweg verbindliche Bestellung bedeutet) schaut, dass alle die wirklich das Bike wollen, auch eins bekommen. Der Aufschrei wäre sicher groß gewesen, wenn das Rad am Ende nur in homöopathischen Dosen verfügbar gewesen wäre.
> Weder Alutech noch MTB-News sind gemeinnützige Vereine sondern immer noch Wirtschaftsunternehmen. Es steckt eh sehr viel mehr Einsatz, Zeit und Herzblut der Beteiligten in dem Projekt, als am Ende in € gefordert wird. Wer das nicht kapiert kann sich gerne in seine Kommunisten-Hippie-Kommune zurück ziehen, aber hier bitte nicht den Thread zumüllen.
> 
> Außerdem hat das ganze Projekt auch nichts mit der Unabhängigkeit der Tests bei MTB-News zu tun.
> ...


 
Punkt.
Fertig.
Aus.
Ende der Diskussion.
Bitte weiter mit Fahrrädern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwobenflyer (5. November 2015)

Will nicht nörgeln aber eine Frage hätte ich noch.
Warum sind es keine WTB Frequency i25 mit DT 350 Laufräder und warum keine Magura MT5 Bremsen geworden?
War doch das Ergebniss der Abstimmung.


----------



## foreigner (5. November 2015)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Will nicht nörgeln aber eine Frage hätte ich noch.
> Warum sind es keine WTB Frequency i25 mit DT 350 Laufräder und warum keine Magura MT5 Bremsen geworden?
> War doch das Ergebniss der Abstimmung.


Es war ein "Stimmungsbarometer". Es war nicht so, dass der Gewinner immer 100% genommen wird.
Gerade beim günstigeren Bike, war das sicher nicht möglich. Hier ist ja ein komplettes Sram-Packet verbaut, was sicher nochmal kosten gespart hat.


----------



## arghlol (5. November 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Außerdem hat das ganze Projekt auch nichts mit der Unabhängigkeit der Tests bei MTB-News zu tun.
> Es gab auf MTB-News weder Tests vom ICB0.1 noch vom ICB0.2. Eigentlich wurden unabhängig von der Entwicklung und aktuellen Stand keine Lobeshymnen über das Rad von Seiten MTB-News gemacht. Wo ist also die fehlende Distanz, dass man andere Bikes nicht ganz normal testen kann?


Mir persönlich wird eher zu wenig darüber berichtet ;-)
Ich es gab ja z.B. bereits ein paar kurze Tests von dem Rad (bis auf einen auch sehr positiv). Da hätte ich erwartet, dass man diese hier eher nutzt, um die Zeit, in der wenig los war, etwas zu überbrücken, Diskussionen anzustoßen (und sich vielleicht auch etwas auf die Schulter zu klopfen ;-)).

Aber aus der bisherigen Erfahrungen habe ich auch nicht den Eindruck, dass die ICB-Projekte besonderen Einfluss auf Berichterstattung auf MTB-News hatten.


----------



## isargriller (5. November 2015)

Zum Thema Berichterstattung würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn es Fotos vom Fahrrad aus der Seitenansicht in verschiedenen Größen jeweils mit Fahrer drauf gäbe. Dann ließe sich die Geometrie noch ein wenig besser abschätzen - ein Probesitzen ist aus verständlichen Gründen leider nicht möglich. Natürlich habe ich die Maße mit meinen aktuellen Bikes verglichen, aber dann wären die letzten Zweifel behoben.

Zum anderen Thema ganz kurz mein Senf: Ich würde mich für das Team, welches das ICB 2.0 realisiert, sehr freuen, wenn nach den Mühen und der finanziellen Vorleistung ordentlich Geld bei Euch hängenbleibt. So lange keine Kinderarbeit etc. involviert ist, habt Ihr meinen vollen Segen! (Aber leider weiß ich aus eigner Erfahrung, dass man sich am Ende oft die eigenen Kosten schönreden muss, um überhaupt auf einen Gewinn zu kommen).
Entscheidend sollte doch sein, ob ich den Preis für das Rad bezahlen möchte, oder nicht!!! Alle weiteren Diskussionen sind unerträglich!
Umso mehr bedanke ich mich - als an der Entwicklung völlig unbeteiligter - für die Mühen und die Geduld!

Mit der Bitte um Fotos - am liebsten in Rahmengröße XL mit ca. 195 cm-Fahrer 
Markus


----------



## cschaeff (5. November 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Persönlich Statement: Ich finde es schade, wie aktuell permanent versucht wird, das Projekt und die Überlegungen dahinter in eine bestimmte Richtung zu drücken. Wir haben zu FÜNFT anderthalb Jahre diskutiert, gezeichnet, organisiert und vorfinanziert, viele coole Aktionen aus dem Boden gestampft (User Test Finale) und mit mehr als offenen Karten gespielt. Wir haben unglaublichen Spaß an dem Projekt und wachsen mit Euren Ansprüchen und Kritiken, ich glaube, das ist jetzt nicht soooo falsch und böse....


Es sei Euch absolut gegönnt, dass Ihr bei der Aktion auch was verdient. Speci und Co arbeiten auch nicht für umsonst, aber hier bekommt man zusätzlich einen spannenden Einblick in das Entwicklungsgeschehen. Und der Preis deutet nun wahrlich nicht darauf hin, dass sich da jemand die Taschen richtig vollstopft...  
Weiter so!!!


----------



## nippelspanner (5. November 2015)

Es würde mich für euch freuen, wenn das Projekt auch wirtschaftlich ein Erfolg wird.
Und es würde mich freuen, zu erfahren, wie groß später die ICB2 Community ist. (s.o.)
Aber dafür kann man ja immer noch einmal einen Thread aufmachen: "Zeigt her eure ICB2-Aufbauten!"
.
.
.
Noch 6 Monate warten. Ich glaub´, ich werd´ bekloppt...!


----------



## Schwobenflyer (5. November 2015)

Da lohnt sich ja fast ein "Wartezimmer ICB 2016" im Alutechforum zu eröffnen


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. November 2015)

6 Monate... ist ja lächerlich 
Wir mußten 10 Jahre auf unseren Trabbi warten. 



send per tapatapadu


----------



## Speziazlizt (5. November 2015)

M oder L - L oder M

@supurb-bicycles : Angebot steht noch, kommst bei mir mit beiden Rädern vorbei, ich biete die Trails


----------



## LC4Fun (5. November 2015)

ich würde dann auch dazu kommen und meine M Entscheidung zu verifizieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (5. November 2015)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> M oder L - L oder M
> 
> @supurb-bicycles : Angebot steht noch, kommst bei mir mit beiden Rädern vorbei, ich biete die Trails





LC4Fun schrieb:


> ich würde dann auch dazu kommen und meine M Entscheidung zu verifizieren


Wenn einer von euch 1.82m ist kann er dann berichten was besser ist... L wie ich bestellt habe, oder M... 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## Speziazlizt (5. November 2015)

Ich bin 183 hoch mit einer SL von 83.

Bin mal das M gefahren vor einiger Zeit - war nicht verkehrt, aber ein direkter Vergleich wäre natürlich Bombe.


----------



## Plumpssack (5. November 2015)

So ab 90cm SL und 1,85 Körpergröße definitiv L (trifft für mich zu). Ich schätze bei ~1,79-1,83 ist man zwischen M und L und hat die freie Wahl und so bei 175 devinitiv M. Wie bei fast allen neueren Rädern halt.


----------



## LC4Fun (5. November 2015)

...und bei 178 zu 84 hat man immer das jeweils falsche bestellt... bekommt man bei zwei Rahmen Mengenrabatt?


----------



## Pizzaplanet (5. November 2015)

183cm zu 83cm ist schon was anderes wie bei mir mit 172cm zu 83cm.

...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. November 2015)

Hmm, ich habe mit 1,91 und 93er SL ungefähr die gleiche Oberkörperlänge wie ihr. Das alte L vom.Proto war kurz, aber noch gut  weil ich es für den Biketyp eher kurz bevorzuge. Das neue L ist nochmal etwas gewachsen.
Aus dieser Erkenntnis wage ich mal zu mutmaßen dass M für jemanden mit 1,83/83 M definitiv kurz ausfallen dürfte.


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. November 2015)

Bei mir sind es 90 SL. 
Ich will ein 30er Vorbau mit einem 720er Flat mit 9' und 160/130er Pike verbauen. 
Das ICB ist ca.2cm länger (Oberrohr horizontal) als mein Slide in L, und das fahre ich mit einem 40er Vorbau. 
Ich hoffe das mir L gut passt. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## Plumpssack (5. November 2015)

Die SL ist doch eigentlich relativ egal ihr braucht den Rahmen der mit einem kurzen Vorbau die richtige Länge hat wenn ihr in Bergabposition auf dem Rad steht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. November 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Die SL ist doch eigentlich relativ egal ihr braucht den Rahmen der mit einem kurzen Vorbau die richtige Länge hat wenn ihr in Bergabposition auf dem Rad steht.


Da hast du Recht.
Ich vergleiche mit meinem Slide in L, auf dem ich gut zurecht komme. 
Ich lass mich überraschen ob die 160er Gabel und dadurch hoher Front mit L Rahmen zu mir passt. 
Vielleicht brauchen wir dann eine Tauschbörse. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frodijak (5. November 2015)

Und wenn man mal ganz unverhofft einen rauf fahren muss?

Also ich kann diese ganzen "wir fahren immer nur hinab und das auch nur im stehen" Phrasen nicht mehr hören. Klar bringt das den meisten Spaß mit sich - meine (und das wird nicht die alleinige sein) Realität sieht aber irgendwie anders aus.


----------



## Frodijak (5. November 2015)

Und wenn man mal ganz unverhofft einen rauf fahren muss?

Also ich kann diese ganzen "wir fahren immer nur hinab und das auch nur im stehen" Phrasen nicht mehr hören. Klar bringt das den meisten Spaß mit sich - meine (und das wird nicht die alleinige sein) Realität sieht aber irgendwie anders aus.


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. November 2015)

Frodijak schrieb:


> Und wenn man mal ganz unverhofft einen rauf fahren muss?
> 
> Also ich kann diese ganzen "wir fahren immer nur hinab und das auch nur im stehen" Phrasen nicht mehr hören. Klar bringt das den meisten Spaß mit sich - meine (und das wird nicht die alleinige sein) Realität sieht aber irgendwie anders aus.


Wie kommst du zu der Erkenntnis?... wo hast du rausgelesen das wir nur bergab fahren? Wenn, dann wäre das das falsche Rad für mich. 

Die meisten Höhenmeter die runter fahre, fahre ich auch hoch... deswegen die DPA Gabel und zwei Kettenblätter. 


send per tapatapadu


----------



## Plumpssack (5. November 2015)

Frodijak schrieb:


> Und wenn man mal ganz unverhofft einen rauf fahren muss?
> 
> Also ich kann diese ganzen "wir fahren immer nur hinab und das auch nur im stehen" Phrasen nicht mehr hören. Klar bringt das den meisten Spaß mit sich - meine (und das wird nicht die alleinige sein) Realität sieht aber irgendwie anders aus.



Ich fahre immer wenn ich MTB fahren gehe ne Menge bergauf. Die Schrittlänge hat für mich bei der Wahl der Rahmengröße trotzdem keine Relevanz bis auf dass das Sitzrohr nicht kürzer als 45cm sein darf weil der Stützen Auszug sonst nicht mehr hinkommt. Bei einem Trail/Enduro/Wasauchimmerbike bestimme ich für mich die Rahmengröße in Bergabposition Bequem im ersten Gang bergauf (überspitzt formuliert) komme ich mit allen von diesen modernen Geos. Die Sitzwinkel stimmen inzwischen zum Glück eigentlich immer und zu Kurz sind die Räder zum bergauf fahren auch fast nie.
Bei meinem XC Rad wähle ich die Rahmengröße hingegen natürlich in neutraler Sitzposition aus, wobei auch da gilt dass mir ein längeres Oberrohr eher liegt als ein längerer Vorbau. Ich sehe in Vorbauten über 80mm am MTB keinen Sinn.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (5. November 2015)

Bei mir steht derzeit noch ein Funktionsmuster in Größe L. Das ist vom Reach her noch ein paar Millimeter kürzer als die Serie (5mm waren es glaube ich), aber zum testen taugt das schon. Ich muss bei Gelegenheit noch einen Dämpfer mit Serientune rein klemmen, aber dann kann es auch gerne getestet werden. Wenn sich mal einer in die Ecke Westerwald/Siegerland verirrt einfach mal ne PN schreiben.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. November 2015)

Jau, wenn man bei dir in der Ecke landet kommt es einem ganz schnell so vor als hätte man sich verirrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (6. November 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Bei mir steht derzeit noch ein Funktionsmuster in Größe L. Das ist vom Reach her noch ein paar Millimeter kürzer als die Serie (5mm waren es glaube ich), aber zum testen taugt das schon. Ich muss bei Gelegenheit noch einen Dämpfer mit Serientune rein klemmen, aber dann kann es auch gerne getestet werden. Wenn sich mal einer in die Ecke Westerwald/Siegerland verirrt einfach mal ne PN schreiben.
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan



In dem Fall darfst du auch gerne rum kommen 

Wohne auch am Arsch der Welt, die Trails sind aber "besser"


----------



## Paintking (6. November 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Bei mir steht derzeit noch ein Funktionsmuster in Größe L. Ich muss bei Gelegenheit noch einen Dämpfer mit Serientune rein klemmen, aber dann kann es auch gerne getestet werden. Wenn sich mal einer in die Ecke Westerwald/Siegerland verirrt einfach mal ne PN schreiben



Denk mal an mich wenn du zu deinen Eltern fährst

Ich bin echt begeistert was letztendlich bei diesem Projekt rausgekommen ist. Ich hatte ja auch öfters Kritik geäußert, speziell an dem Design, aber am Ende ist was echt gutes dabei raus gekommen. Ich hoffe dass das ICB auch für euch zum Erfolg wird. Bei so viel Einsatz sollte schon was hängenbleiben .

Von der Bestellung hält mich eigentlich nur noch ab, dass ich gerne vorher mal probefahren würde.

Noch was zum Preis. Ich war dieses Jahr nach 15 Jahren mal wieder auf der Eurobike. Bei den Preisgestaltungen der bekannten Hersteller wird mir schlecht. Man merkt das es in diesem Sport zur Zeit wieder einen Boom gibt und die Leute anscheinend alles bezahlen. Ich fand es echt total bekloppt. Deswegen finde ich es um so besser das ihr zeigt das es auch unter 5000Euro geht.

Ach und an die Verschwörungstheoretikern: Ich hab gehört die Amerikaner haben die Mondlandung gefaket 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Ochiba63 (6. November 2015)

Mir würde eine Probefahrt bei meiner Entscheidung auch sehr helfen.


----------



## Phi-Me (6. November 2015)

Bei 82er Schrittlänge muss man doch quasi schon M nehmen, weil sonst die Stütze zu hoch kommt mit 150mm...


----------



## LC4Fun (6. November 2015)

Danke Phimi, dann kann ich ja nur M nehmen. Die 150mm LEV ist schon da


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. November 2015)

Beim ICB2.0 ist die Sitzrohrlänge 470mm in L und bei meinem Slide 485mm in L. 
...also müsste eigentlich passen mit einer 150er Reverb. 
Obwohl ich rechnerisch auch nicht hinkomme. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## isargriller (6. November 2015)

Meine Bedenken gehen in die Richtung, dass mir der Rahmen für meine 196 zu kurz ist. 
Gibt es denn wirklich keine Fotos mit einem Fahrer, der über 190 ist? - oder wenigstens Erfahrungsberichte?
Danke!
Markus


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. November 2015)

isargriller schrieb:


> Meine Bedenken gehen in die Richtung, dass mir der Rahmen für meine 196 zu kurz ist.
> Gibt es denn wirklich keine Fotos mit einem Fahrer, der über 190 ist? - oder wenigstens Erfahrungsberichte?
> Danke!
> Markus


Sprichst du von L oder XL? Von XL kann es noch keine Fotos geben, weil da die ersten Muster gerade erst gebaut werden. Bzw. der einzige, überhaupt gelieferte, war glaub ich direkt zur Festigkeitsprüfung gegangen.
Wenn du lieber was langes haben willst nimm eher XL, L passt bei 1,90 noch, ist dann aber definitv schon auf der kurzen Seite.


----------



## isargriller (6. November 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Sprichst du von L oder XL? Von XL kann es noch keine Fotos geben, weil da die ersten Muster gerade erst gebaut werden. Bzw. der einzige, überhaupt gelieferte, war glaub ich direkt zur Festigkeitsprüfung gegangen.


XL - bei L sehe ich mich eher im Origami-Kurs


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. November 2015)

isargriller schrieb:


> XL - bei L sehe ich mich eher im Origami-Kurs


Den Eindruck hatte ich (1,91/93SL) als ich vor dem Prototypen in L stand auch erstmal. Vor allem weil es noch die Basti-Edition mit 30er Vorbau und 800er Brechstange war und ich vorher auf ner Fanes in XL gesessen hatte. 
Stütze raus, drauf gesetzt und es fühlte sich sehr kompakt aber komod an. Zusammen mit meinem "Oldschool"-Fahrstil passte das dann aber überraschend gut zusammen.
Im Übergang vom Proto zur Serie sind ja anschließend noch ein paar mm Reach dazu gekommen, in sofern glaube ich nicht dass du da mit 1,96 Probleme haben dürftest. Kannst ja noch einen 50er oder 60er Vorbau montieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isargriller (6. November 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Den Eindruck hatte ich (1,91/93SL) als ich vor dem Prototypen in L stand auch erstmal. Vor allem weil es noch die Basti-Edition mit 30er Vorbau und 800er Brechstange war und ich vorher auf ner Fanes in XL gesessen hatte.
> Stütze raus, drauf gesetzt und es fühlte sich sehr kompakt aber komod an. Zusammen mit meinem "Oldschool"-Fahrstil passte das dann aber überraschend gut zusammen.
> Im Übergang vom Proto zur Serie sind ja anschließend noch ein paar mm Reach dazu gekommen, in sofern glaube ich nicht dass du da mit 1,96 Probleme haben dürftest. Kannst ja noch einen 50er oder 60er Vorbau montieren.



Danke für Deine schnellen Antworten! Du denkst also, dass mir der XL gut passen wird? - oder rätst Du mir jetzt gerade zum L?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. November 2015)

Nein ich denke dass du eher beim XL liegst. L ist für Leute um die 1,90 die (wie ich) ein eher kurzes Rad fahren wollen, da dürfte man aber auch schon am Limit liegen, die 150er Reverb war z.B. so ziemlich auf Anschlag bei mir. Da du per se schon Sorge hast dass es zu kurz sein könnte, sagt mir, dass du wohl tendenziell eher lange Bikes bevorzugst. 

-> XL


----------



## isargriller (6. November 2015)

Danke noch mal!
Ohne Probesitzmöglichkeit gibt es eben immer Zweifel, aber langsam gehen mir die Ausreden aus... 
Bestellung ist so gut wie abgeschickt.
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. November 2015)




----------



## JENSeits (6. November 2015)

ich habe den Proto in L etwas rumgerollt (wirklich nur kurz) und fand es erstaunlich verspielt im Stand. Ich bin 1,96 groß mit relativ langen Beinen.
Ich habe mir aber auch XL bestellt da die Knie dem Lenker schon recht nahe kamen.
Ich habe den direkten Vergleich zum ICB1 in XL, falls dir das hilft Markus.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. November 2015)

Den Vergleich hab ich auch, deshalb wollte ich das 2.0 in L, weil mir das 1.0 als Trailbike für alles vor der Haustür nicht verspielt genug ist.


----------



## isargriller (6. November 2015)

JENSeits schrieb:


> ich habe den Proto in L etwas rumgerollt (wirklich nur kurz) und fand es erstaunlich verspielt im Stand. Ich bin 1,96 groß mit relativ langen Beinen.
> Ich habe mir aber auch XL bestellt da die Knie dem Lenker schon recht nahe kamen.
> Ich habe den direkten Vergleich zum ICB1 in XL, falls dir das hilft Markus.



Hallo Jens, 
habe leider das ICB1 noch nie in Händen gehabt. Aber wenn wir gleich groß sind, sollten wir auch die gleiche Rahmengröße fahren... Hätte nicht gedacht, dass sich am Ende gar nicht die Frage stellt, wieso es kein XXL gibt, sondern eher, ob nicht das L ausreichend wäre (auch wenn ich mir sicher bin, dass mir dort der Platz nicht reichen würde). Ich denke auch, dass der größere Rahmen etwas mehr Uphill-Tauglichkeit bringt.


----------



## JENSeits (6. November 2015)

und Laufruhe auch gleich noch dazu 
In XL ist das 2.0 sogar fast gleich lang wie das 1.0. Länger wäre auch schlecht, passt so schon kaum auf den guten Thule Träger


----------



## mowood (6. November 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> weil da die ersten Muster gerade erst gebaut werden.


Mal interessehalber. Es wurden ja zunächst ein paar Musterrahmen in Taiwan gefertigt die hier und da Nachbesserungen ans Licht gebracht haben. Wird es jetzt nochmal so eine finale Musterrunde geben, oder wird man mit den Erkenntnissen direkt in die Produktion gehen?

Anders gefragt: Wird man vor Erscheinung ende März nochmal Bilder der finalen Rahmen sehen? Alle Größen mit Details und Design?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (6. November 2015)

JENSeits schrieb:


> und Laufruhe auch gleich noch dazu
> In XL ist das 2.0 sogar fast gleich lang wie das 1.0. Länger wäre auch schlecht, passt so schon kaum auf den guten Thule Träger


Vom Reach her sogar länger. Deswegen fällt meine wahl (wenn sie dann fällt) auf die L. 
Radstand ist beim ICB1 ja nur länger weil der lenkwinkel mit seinen 64° eher flach ist


----------



## JENSeits (6. November 2015)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Vom Reach her sogar länger. Deswegen fällt meine wahl (wenn sie dann fällt) auf die L.
> Radstand ist beim ICB1 ja nur länger weil der lenkwinkel mit seinen 64° eher flach ist


Ich denke mal XL dürfte trotzdem die richtige Wahl bei mir sein,  oder?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. November 2015)

mowood schrieb:


> Mal interessehalber. Es wurden ja zunächst ein paar Musterrahmen in Taiwan gefertigt die hier und da Nachbesserungen ans Licht gebracht haben. Wird es jetzt nochmal so eine finale Musterrunde geben, oder wird man mit den Erkenntnissen direkt in die Produktion gehen?
> 
> Anders gefragt: Wird man vor Erscheinung ende März nochmal Bilder der finalen Rahmen sehen? Alle Größen mit Details und Design?


Gute Frage. @nuts hat die Tage erwähnt dass ein oder zwei XL-Rahmen wohl von Taiwan aus auf dem weg seien. Wenn dem so ist dürften das vermutlich die letzten finalen Muster



JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich denke mal XL dürfte trotzdem die richtige Wahl bei mir sein,  oder?



Ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung. Bei 1,90 gilt auf jeden Fall es geht beides. Wer es kurz und wendig mag und gerne mit Gewicht eher hinten fährt nimmt L. Wer es eher lang und Laufruhig will und sehr zentral bis nach vorne orientiert Spaß hat nimmt XL. Vermutlich L dann mit eher langem, (60+/- 10mm) Vorbau und XL mit 40 +/-10. 

Bei allen >1,95, gerade mit eher langen Beinen, dürfte es dann langsam zu Problemen kommen was Knie-Lenkerkollison und Sattelstützenauszug angeht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. November 2015)

Phimi schrieb:


> Bei 82er Schrittlänge muss man doch quasi schon M nehmen, weil sonst die Stütze zu hoch kommt mit 150mm...


Ich hab nun nochmal mit einem Buch die SL nachgemessen... nachdem du mich verunsichert hast. 
Nun habe ich 90cm gemessen... jetzt passt das auch wieder. K.A. warum ich mir 82cm gemerkt hatte. 
So, jetzt bin ich wieder beruhigt und kann entspannt auf den Rahmen warten. 

Frage an die Macher:
Wäre jetzt noch ein umzwitzschen auf eine andere Rahmengröße möglich gewesen? 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## Pizzaplanet (6. November 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich hab nun nochmal mit einem Buch die SL nachgemessen... nachdem du mich verunsichert hast.
> Nun habe ich 90cm gemessen... jetzt passt das auch wieder. K.A. warum ich mir 82cm gemerkt hatte.
> So, jetzt bin ich wieder beruhigt und kann entspannt auf den Rahmen warten.
> 
> ...


Möglich wäre das ja schon gewesen,  dann wären halt die Beine etwas kurz geraten


----------



## JENSeits (6. November 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Bei allen >1,95, gerade mit eher langen Beinen, dürfte es dann langsam zu Problemen kommen was Knie-Lenkerkollison und Sattelstützenauszug angeht.



Dann habe ich ja alles richtig gemacht mit meiner XL- Bestellung in RAW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fladder72 (6. November 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich hab nun nochmal mit einem Buch die SL nachgemessen... nachdem du mich verunsichert hast.
> Nun habe ich 90cm gemessen... jetzt passt das auch wieder. K.A. warum ich mir 82cm gemerkt hatte.
> So, jetzt bin ich wieder beruhigt und kann entspannt auf den Rahmen warten.
> 
> ...


82cm? Das war gewiss der erste Anschlag, da hast du dich einfach nicht getraut, noch weiter hoch zu ziehen. Könnte ja weh tun im Schritt...


----------



## Schwobenflyer (6. November 2015)

Fladder72 schrieb:


> 82cm? Das war gewiss der erste Anschlag, da hast du dich einfach nicht getraut, noch weiter hoch zu ziehen. Könnte ja weh tun im Schritt...



D.h. Er ist 9 cm lang 




Sorry musste sein


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. November 2015)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> D.h. Er ist 9 cm lang
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...+ 150mm, wenn ich an dem/n Knöpfen drehe. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## Speziazlizt (6. November 2015)

Phimi schrieb:


> Bei 82er Schrittlänge muss man doch quasi schon M nehmen, weil sonst die Stütze zu hoch kommt mit 150mm...



Jetzt würde mich mal interessieren wie du dass vermisst.

Ich habe mal nen Meterstab von Mitte Kurbelachse bis zu meiner Standard Sattelhöhe gemessen - da bleiben locker die 47cm Sitztohrlänge + Sattelstützenaufbau über. Bei SL 83cm sollte L schon klappen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. November 2015)

470mm Sattelrohr (L)+ Sattelhöhe+ Reverb mit 150mm Auszug + 175mm Kurbel =< Schrittlänge 
...so grob die Rechnung 

Bei meinem Slide ist OK Pedale bis OK Sattel 94cm, wenn die 150er Reverb ausgezogen ist. 
Theoretisch zu weit, aber die Schuhe und die Sattelform spielen auch eine Rolle. 


send per tapatapadu


----------



## Phi-Me (6. November 2015)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Jetzt würde mich mal interessieren wie du dass vermisst.
> 
> Ich habe mal nen Meterstab von Mitte Kurbelachse bis zu meiner Standard Sattelhöhe gemessen - da bleiben locker die 47cm Sitztohrlänge + Sattelstützenaufbau über. Bei SL 83cm sollte L schon klappen...



Nichs Mitte Kurbelachse, sondern wie @Comfortbiker schon schrieb: 

Kurbelarm nach unten als Verlängerung des Sitzrohrs und dann von Oberkante des Pedals aus messen...

Sind grob: 170+ 470+ 220 = 860mm


----------



## Frodijak (7. November 2015)

Also fährst du eine Sitzposition bei der du dein Bein immer voll durchstreckst?


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. November 2015)

Bei mir ist es so, das wenn ich die Beine im Sitzen locker hängen lasse die Verse auf die untere Pedale passt. 
Das ergibt ein leicht gebeugtes Knie beim Pedalieren. 
Die 94cm Gesamtlänge (gemessen) und 90cm SL passen zusammen weil die Stütze und der Sattel etwas nachgibt und die Schuhsohle noch abgezogen werden muß. 
...am Ende macht man es durch probieren solange bis es passt, aber dazu muss der Rahmen aber erstmal grob stimmen und noch Anpassungen zulassen. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## Eisbein (7. November 2015)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich denke mal XL dürfte trotzdem die richtige Wahl bei mir sein,  oder?


Ich bin def. kein oldschooler (das hat mir spätestens das ICB1 in XL ausgetrieben) und lass es auch ganz gern mal fliegen und krachen, würde mich bei meinen maßen (190cm SL i.wie um die 88cm) für die L entscheiden. Die bin ich in Riva gefahren.
Ich glaub die XL wäre dann etwas zu lang um noch so richtig verspielt und willig zu sein. Würde, meiner meinung nach, also nicht so ganz dem Charakter des ICB 2 gerecht werden.

edit, jetzt erst gesehen das du noch mal n stück größer bist. Dann ist die XL def. die richtige wahl!


----------



## Plumpssack (7. November 2015)

Ihr macht da ja wieder ne Wissenschaft draus  mach ich mal mit 

wenn man relativ deutlich unter 1,80 ist kauft man sich M. Wenn Man über 1,80 ist kauft man sich L. XL würde ich erst kaufen wenn ich sau lange Haxen habe sodass das L Sitzrohr wirklich zu kurz sein könnte oder ich gute 1,90 groß bin. Der Rahmen hat dann 475mm Reach bei 661mm Stack woraus sich 1222mm Radstand ergeben. Das ist schon ein verdammt großer Rahmen für so ein Trailbike und 90% der Leute unter 1,90 werden auf dem L Rahmen genug Platz finden.

Man muss sich auch mal klar machen wie heftig sich die Geometrien entwickelt haben (definitiv im Positiven Sinne). Ich bin 1,85 bei 92cm Schrittlänge. Von 2009 bis 2012 hatte ich mal einen Norco Team DH Rahmen. Das war da ein absoluter DH Race Rahmen. Lang und 230mm FW. Der hatte bei 63.5° Lenkwinkel und 445mm Kettenstreben einen Radstand von 1800mm in meiner Größe. Jetzt hat der ICB Rahmen bei 3° steilerem LW und 2cm kürzeren KS einen 2cm längeren Radstand in L.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: ich würde bei den modernen Geos gerade für so ein Trailbike niemals eine Größe größer nehmen. Vor allem für die Benutzung in D die kleinere Größe wenn man zwischen zwei Größen steht.

edit:
Letztens bin ich ein 2011er Rotwild XMS in M gefahren und dachte "das ist ja geil, wie meine MTB's vor 5 Jahren immer waren, eigentlich viel zu klein aber macht total Spass" und bin die ganze Zeit wie so ein bekloppter rumgebunnyhopt und hab mal wieder Lust auf ein Dirtbike bekommen, so klein hat sich das angefühlt im Vergleich zu modernen Rädern in der Klasse.

So jetzt Schluss mit MTB Wissenschaft ich geh Rad fahren (mit einem XC Hardtail miit 69° LW und 1126mm Radstand im Harz auf rumpeligen Trails und es macht total Spass. F*ck Science)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (7. November 2015)

Schade das ich keinen 3D Drucker und die passenden Dateien des Komplettrades in M und L habe. 
Da könnte ich hier wenigsten mal Probesitzen und ein bisschen im Trockenem mit den Anbauteilen rumexperimentieren. 



send per tapatapadu


----------



## kasimir2 (7. November 2015)

@Plumpssack 

Moin,

nach Deiner Einschätzung bei 170/78 also lieber S statt M?
Fahrweise dürfte auch eher old school sein.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## Plumpssack (7. November 2015)

kasimir2 schrieb:


> @Plumpssack
> 
> Moin,
> 
> ...


Für deine Größe traue ich mich ehrlich gesagt nicht zu sprechen weil ich selber viel größer bin. Ich schlecht einschätzen welche Rahmengröße sich mit 1,70m gut anfühlt... theoretisch würde ich S sagen aber eben nur theoretisch und Praxiserfahrung ist da defenitiv mehr Wert


----------



## kasimir2 (7. November 2015)

Die Antwort habe ich befürchtet 
Trotzdem Danke!

Gruß
Marc


----------



## Ochiba63 (7. November 2015)

Habe das gleiche Problem bei 169/73.


----------



## Plumpssack (7. November 2015)

Die Alutechgrößenempfehlungen decken sich mit meiner Erfahrung bei den Großen Größen. Ich denke danach solltet ihr euch richten: http://alutech-cycles.com/mediafiles//Sonstiges/Rahmen/ICB20/ICB20-GeoChart.pdf


----------



## BommelMaster (7. November 2015)

ich würde trotzdem im zweifel zur "größeren" rahmengröße tendieren, nur man braucht jetzt auch nicht als 1,85 dann schon XL nehmen.

ich würde mit 1,70 Medium nehmen, mit 1,80 Large, mit 1,90 XL.

warum das?

weil ich vor kurzem vor der überlegung stand, Strive M-race oder L-race. mein verstand sagte M-race(1,84 groß). durch einen mehr oder weniger Zufall bin ich dann an ein L-race gekommen, wo ic hgesagt hätte OMG, das geht gar nicht.

die ersten kurven dachte ich mir, ohje... dat wird nix.

nach der ersten abfahrt dachte ich mir, ohje.... is das geil...

man sitzt entspannter, man kann auch einfach mal frei atmen beim sitzen.

was ich sagen will: oft denkt man "das ist zu groß". das ist oft ein trugschluss, von dem man sich nicht fürchten sollte.


----------



## Phi-Me (7. November 2015)

Frodijak schrieb:


> Also fährst du eine Sitzposition bei der du dein Bein immer voll durchstreckst?


Ich fahre immer so, dass wenn ich mich mit der Verse aufs Pedal stelle, mein Kniegelenk durchgestreckt ist. wüsste nicht, was daran falsch ist...


----------



## Plumpssack (7. November 2015)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> ich würde mit 1,70 Medium nehmen, mit 1,80 Large, mit 1,90 XL.



Spiegelt ja meine Empfehlung wider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (7. November 2015)

kasimir2 schrieb:


> Die Antwort habe ich befürchtet
> Trotzdem Danke!
> 
> Gruß
> Marc


Ich würde noch die Reverb einbeziehen, da war ich durch meinen Fehler auch irritiert, wenn eine verbaut werden soll. 
Welche Versenklänge? 100/125 o. 150cm? 
Dann mal mit der entsprechenden Sattelrohrlänge und Kurbellänge durchgerechnet ob das noch zu der genau  gemessenen SL passt. 
Du kannst auch mit einem vorhandenem Rad vergleichen. 
Ich liege mit meinen 1,82/90SL genau auf der Grenze und habe mich für L entschieden weil ich mir einen ruhigeren/stabileren Lauf erhoffe. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## Phi-Me (7. November 2015)

@BommelMaster Wenn die Welt so einfach wäre...

Mit Stummelbeinen und riesen Oberkörper kommt man bei der Empfehlung nicht weit...


----------



## BommelMaster (7. November 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Spiegelt ja meine Empfehlung wider



dann passts ja! 



Phimi schrieb:


> @BommelMaster Wenn die Welt so einfach wäre...
> 
> Mit Stummelbeinen und riesen Oberkörper kommt man bei der Empfehlung nicht weit...



warum? weil du dann XL mit 1,80 nehmen solltest?


----------



## Phi-Me (7. November 2015)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> warum? weil du dann XL mit 1,80 nehmen solltest?



und ich dann gar keinen Platz mehr für ne ordentliche Sattelstütze hätte...


----------



## Pizzaplanet (7. November 2015)

kasimir2 schrieb:


> @Plumpssack
> 
> Moin,
> 
> ...


170/78 da kommt es wohl auf die Vorlieben und das fahrprofil an was man fährt. 
Da ist S genauso möglich wie M.


----------



## Ochiba63 (7. November 2015)

Bei 169/73  kurze Beine länger Oberkörper ist es noch schwieriger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (7. November 2015)

Beeilt euch mal mit der Größenwahl und bestellt endlich... damit Alutech die erste Bestellung machen kann und die Rahmen eher kommen als geplant. 

...kommt aus den Puschen!!! 


send per tapatapadu


----------



## Pizzaplanet (7. November 2015)

Kenn ich, ein Freund von mir hat auch bei gleicher Körpergröße fast 10cm kürzere Beine.  Egal ob Moped oder Fahrrad nicht alles was mir taugt taugt ihm umd umgekehrt.  Am besten war es bei meiner KTM, da kam ich  nich gut mit beiden Füßen auf den Boden und er quasi garnicht


----------



## Schwobenflyer (7. November 2015)

Ich mach das schon länger so bei mir Schrittlänge (91cm) x 0,885 = 80,5cm Trettlagermitte bis Oberkante Sattel.
Passt eigentlich immer. Ich habe Größe L bestellt denk mal müsste passen bei 1,85m und 91cm.


----------



## Pilatus (7. November 2015)

und dabei unterschlägst du Kurbellänge, Pedalhöhe und Sohlenhöhe. 
Aber es wurde auf den mm genau ausgerechnet...


----------



## Ochiba63 (7. November 2015)

Die Beinlänge ist bei mir nicht das Problem da geht m mit 150er reverb.
Problem ist die Oberkörper Länge .
Zur Zeit fahre ich ein swoop in S und das kommt mir zu kurz vor habe immer ein ungutes Gefühl berg runter .
Das swoop ist im Reach 15mm kürzer wie das icb und hat einen 40 er Vorbau.


----------



## Phi-Me (7. November 2015)

ja dann gönn dir doch ein M ...

Kurzer Vorbau drauf und du bist nur 3cm länger als das swoop


----------



## Speziazlizt (7. November 2015)

Ich habe an meinem aktuellen Rad mal nachgemessen, von Pedaloberkante bis Satteloberkante komme ich auf ~89cm. Hab mich kurz gewundert (SL ~83cm) dann wurde mir klar was hier bislang noch keine Erwähnung fand: (hier stand Blödsinn)


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. November 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es so, das wenn ich die Beine im Sitzen locker hängen lasse die Verse auf die untere Pedale passt.
> Das ergibt ein leicht gebeugtes Knie beim Pedalieren.
> Die 94cm Gesamtlänge (gemessen) und 90cm SL passen zusammen weil die Stütze und der Sattel etwas nachgibt und die Schuhsohle noch abgezogen werden muß.
> ...am Ende macht man es durch probieren solange bis es passt, aber dazu muss der Rahmen aber erstmal grob stimmen und noch Anpassungen zulassen.
> ...





Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Ich habe an meinem aktuellen Rad mal nachgemessen, von Pedaloberkante bis Satteloberkante komme ich auf ~89cm. Hab mich kurz gewundert (SL ~83cm) dann wurde mir klar was hier bislang noch keine Erwähnung fand: der Negativfederweg


..doch, habe ich schon weiter oben erklärt. 

Aber der Negativfederweg ist es nicht... die Federung ist unabhängig davon. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## LC4Fun (7. November 2015)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> ...was hier bislang noch keine Erwähnung fand: der Negativfederweg



Klar! Und natürlich noch die Lenkerbreite, Vorbaulänge, Materialflex der Kettenstrebe... und selbstverständlich die Steifigkeit im Lenkkopf 

Aber eventuell hast Du ja ne federnde Hydrauliksattelstütze - das wäre jetzt ne Erklärung...


----------



## Speziazlizt (7. November 2015)

Habs nun auch gemerkt 

Ich bleibe also weiterhin verwirrt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (7. November 2015)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Habe das gleiche Problem bei 169/73.





kasimir2 schrieb:


> Die Antwort habe ich befürchtet
> Trotzdem Danke!
> 
> Gruß
> Marc


Ich bin heute zufälligerweise mit einem gefahren der 172cm groß ist und ein neues Nicolai Helius AC in S hat. Das ist minimal kleiner als das ICB in S und ein M wäre dem definitiv zu groß gewesen.
Also braucht ihr ganz sicher S


----------



## isargriller (7. November 2015)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Habs nun auch gemerkt
> 
> Ich bleibe also weiterhin verwirrt...



Habe bei meinem Hardtail auch ein bißchen über 100 cm gemessen und meine Schrittlänge ist nur irgendwas um die 95. So dicke Schuhsolen habe ich auch wieder nicht. Da ich aber mit dieser Länge gut pedalieren kann (halte es da genauso wie z.B. Comfortbiker), richte ich mich eher nach diesem Maß, als nach der Schrittlänge.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (7. November 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ich bin heute zufälligerweise mit einem gefahren der 172cm groß ist und ein neues Nicolai Helius AC in S hat. Das ist minimal kleiner als das ICB in S und ein M wäre dem definitiv zu groß gewesen.
> Also braucht ihr ganz sicher S




Ganz sicher ist das nicht. M geht genauso, kommt halt drauf an wo man sich wohler fühlt.
M mit sehr kurzem Vorbau kommt fast aufs gleiche wie S mit längerem .... naja so in etwa... ungefähr...


----------



## Vincy (8. November 2015)

Wenn da schon standardmäßig ein sehr kurzer Vorbau ist, dann hat man nicht mehr viel Spielraum. 
Zudem kann man nicht alles durch eine andere Vorbaulänge ausgleichen. Bei der neuen modernen Geo-Generation ist der Schritt zur nächst größeren RH oft viel größer, als bei der bisherigen Generation.


----------



## JENSeits (9. November 2015)

ich werde ungeduldig. Es ist noch sooo lange bis April


----------



## skateson (9. November 2015)

JENSeits schrieb:


> ich werde ungeduldig. Es ist noch sooo lange bis April



Da gebe ich dir Recht


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. November 2015)

JENSeits schrieb:


> ich werde ungeduldig. Es ist noch sooo lange bis April


Mir geht es auch so 

...heute kam noch die Gabel, jetzt fehlen nur noch das 28er und 32er Kettenblatt für meine Spezialkurbel. 

Ob ein Flaschenhalter noch auf das Oberrohr passt? Es kommt ja ziemlich tief runter. 
Ich würde dann zwei Alugewindehülsen einbauen, aber nur wenn es an der Stelle nicht stört beim fahren. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## JENSeits (9. November 2015)

Mein Problem ist erstmal: Wer gibt mir das Geld für die Anzahlung?


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. November 2015)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist erstmal: Wer gibt mir das Geld für die Anzahlung?


Du kannst ja schonmal Probefahrten per Vorkasse verkaufen 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (9. November 2015)

oh eine sehr gute Idee!

Also: 1 stündige geführte Tour über tolle Mittelgebirgs-Trails auf einem der wohlmöglich besten Trailbikes des Jahres 2016. Ideal für die durch Größendiskiminierung gequälten XL-Fahrer dieser Welt.

Bisher sind alle Termine bis Ende April ausgebucht, also schnell sein und sich eine Testfahrt sichern! Exklusiver Vorkasse-Vorteil: Bezahle 1 Stunde, bekomme 2!

Preis pro Stunde: 125 Euro


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. November 2015)

...inklusive ein Powerriegel pro Stunde. 

Edit... ausgebucht hätte ich jetzt nicht geschrieben... 
send per tapatapadu


----------



## JENSeits (9. November 2015)

Wieso? Ist doch so 
Riegel gibts dann aber nur die billigen ausm Aldi 
Was meinst du was an Regressansprüchen reinkommt wenn der Kübel doch erst nachm April kommt und ich die Testfahrten schon verkauft habe.


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. November 2015)

Ich hoffe, du hast nicht 2016 erwähnt. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. November 2015)

@JENSeits
Was willst du für eine Gabel, federwegsmäßig, verbauen? Bei XL dürfte eine 160er noch weniger an der Geometrie verändern wie bei L.


send per tapatapadu


----------



## JENSeits (9. November 2015)

Ich bin weg vom "Ich bau mir das Rahmenkit mit 26" auf". Ich habe mir das Builtkit Untergeschoss bestellt und wollte das auch erstmal so lassen bisauf ein paar Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (9. November 2015)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich bin weg vom "Ich bau mir das Rahmenkit mit 26" auf". Ich habe mir das Builtkit Untergeschoss bestellt und wollte das auch erstmal so lassen bisauf ein paar Kleinigkeiten.


Ist auch vernünftig 
Hätte ich auch gemacht, aber die Laufräder sind schon im Bestand und ich wollte die 160 DPA Gabel. 
Der Rest wär in Ordnung gewesen. 
So kann ich auch noch etwas mit den Farben rumexperimentieren. 

Ich lauere ja auf die Meldung... die ersten Rahmen sind geordert. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## JENSeits (9. November 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> So kann ich auch noch etwas mit den Farben rumexperimentieren.


 
hahaaa .. ich sage nur RAW!


----------



## SebT-Rex (9. November 2015)

JENSeits schrieb:


> oh eine sehr gute Idee!
> 
> Also: 1 stündige geführte Tour über tolle Mittelgebirgs-Trails auf einem der wohlmöglich besten Trailbikes des Jahres 2016. Ideal für die durch Größendiskiminierung gequälten XL-Fahrer dieser Welt.
> 
> ...


Der Preis ist gut, vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass die Leihgebühr für das ICB schon 120€/Stunde beträgt!


----------



## JENSeits (9. November 2015)

So isses!


----------



## Speziazlizt (9. November 2015)

Reihe mich nun auch ein, bestellt.


----------



## isargriller (9. November 2015)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Reihe mich nun auch ein, bestellt.


Produktion kann beginnen - hab nämlich auch bestellt!


----------



## Mazimm (10. November 2015)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Da lohnt sich ja fast ein "Wartezimmer ICB 2016" im Alutechforum zu eröffnen



Ich wär auch dafür 
Kanns auch kaum mehr erwarten


----------



## Fladder72 (10. November 2015)

Wartezimmer? Privat- und Kassenpatienten?


----------



## Speziazlizt (10. November 2015)

Fladder72 schrieb:


> Wartezimmer? Privat- und Kassenpatienten?



Erd- oder Obergeschoss

S/M und L/XL

Alle zusammen?


----------



## Fladder72 (10. November 2015)

Wobei Wartezimmer für Privatpatienten im Obergeschoss + SM hat auch was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (10. November 2015)

Ein Thread in dem die Rahmenvorbesteller ihre Teile präsentieren die schon da sind mit denen sie ihre  ICB's aufbauen wäre ganz witzig zum Zeitvertreib und birgt mit Sicherheit ordentlich Diskussionspotential


----------



## nippelspanner (10. November 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ein Thread in dem die Rahmenvorbesteller ihre Teile präsentieren die schon da sind mit denen sie ihre  ICB's aufbauen wäre ganz witzig zum Zeitvertreib und birgt mit Sicherheit ordentlich Diskussionspotential


Dafür!


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. November 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ein Thread in dem die Rahmenvorbesteller ihre Teile präsentieren die schon da sind mit denen sie ihre  ICB's aufbauen wäre ganz witzig zum Zeitvertreib und birgt mit Sicherheit ordentlich Diskussionspotential





nippelspanner schrieb:


> Dafür!


Ich verrate nichts. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## Ochiba63 (10. November 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ein Thread in dem die Rahmenvorbesteller ihre Teile präsentieren die schon da sind mit denen sie ihre  ICB's aufbauen wäre ganz witzig zum Zeitvertreib und birgt mit Sicherheit ordentlich Diskussionspotential


Auch dafür.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. November 2015)

Warum machen wir dann nicht einfach einen im Alutech Markenforum auf? Hier haben wir da ja keine Rechte zu.
Oder @nuts ist so lieb und erstellt uns hier einen


----------



## H.B.O (10. November 2015)

verdammt ich hab mir gerade die specs vom erdgeschoss angesehen und muss sagen: respekt das ist echt mal eine sehr gute basis (für mich fast geeigneter als obergeschoß). jetzt müsste ich nur wissen wieviel steuern ich ende des jahres noch nachzahlen muss


----------



## Speziazlizt (10. November 2015)

H.B.O schrieb:


> verdammt ich hab mir gerade die specs vom erdgeschoss angesehen und muss sagen: respekt das ist echt mal eine sehr gute basis (für mich fast geeigneter als obergeschoß). jetzt müsste ich nur wissen wieviel steuern ich ende des jahres noch nachzahlen muss



Wenn du jetzt bestelltst und das als Verlust abschreibst - keine


----------



## H.B.O (10. November 2015)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt bestelltst und das als Verlust abschreibst - keine



wie erklär ich das dem steuerprüfer...


----------



## Felger (10. November 2015)

H.B.O schrieb:


> wie erklär ich das dem steuerprüfer...



Dienstfahrrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (10. November 2015)

Nabend, ist die erste Charge schon durch oder kann dafür noch heiter weiter bestellt werden?


----------



## SebT-Rex (10. November 2015)

pauing schrieb:


> Nabend, ist die erste Charge schon durch oder kann dafür noch heiter weiter bestellt werden?


heiter weiter! bis zum 15. November, danach nur noch aus unserem Vororderbestand!


----------



## LC4Fun (10. November 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> heiter weiter! bis zum 15. November, danach nur noch aus unserem Vororderbestand!



Jungs, gebt Gas!!! Bis auf die Bremsen und den Rahmen ist alles in Zulauf. Ich starte nächste Woche mit dem vormontieren! Bei meinem letzten Projekt hatte ich bis auf den nicht lieferbaren Dämpfer alles fertig - da hab ich halt ein Stück Holz eingesetzt... Aber ob ich Bock habe den ganzen Rahmen zu schnitzen...


----------



## Plumpssack (10. November 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Warum machen wir dann nicht einfach einen im Alutech Markenforum auf? Hier haben wir da ja keine Rechte zu.
> Oder @nuts ist so lieb und erstellt uns hier einen


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/alutech.130/


----------



## nuts (10. November 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/alutech.130/



ich hab's mal im ICB Forum eröffnet, d'accord?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wartezimmer-praxis-dr-icb2-0.776259/

@Lt.AnimalMother @Speziazlizt @Plumpssack @Ochiba63  und  @AlleAnderenDieEsInteressiert


----------



## BigHitAndi187 (11. November 2015)

So, Rahmen ist bezahlt.... jetzt warte ich "nur" noch auf die Lieferung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faz99 (11. November 2015)

kurze frage bzgl. steuerrohrlänge: im artikel zu diesem thread steht für einen L rahmen 125 mm angegeben. bei alutech auf der seite im geochart 145. was stimmt denn nun?


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. November 2015)

faz99 schrieb:


> kurze frage bzgl. steuerrohrlänge: im artikel zu diesem thread steht für einen L rahmen 125 mm angegeben. bei alutech auf der seite im geochart 145. was stimmt denn nun?


Interessante Frage 
... wobei mir 125mm lieber wäre. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## Nayis (19. November 2015)

Wie sieht das aus wenn ich den Rahmen mit 26" aufbauen möchte? Meint ihr das ist sinnvoll oder kommt dann das Trettlager zu tief? Bin am grübeln was mein nächster Rahmen werden soll, möchte allerdings meine aktuellen Teile nicht verwerfen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. November 2015)

Irgendwo wurde das neulich durch gekaut, Stefan.Stark hatte sich da auch chon Gedanken drüber gemacht. Ich finde es aber grad nicht.. 

Könnte machbar sein, aber nicht ohne Aufwand. Und perfekt wird es dann auch nicht. Lief ungefähr darauf raus dass du eine lange Gabel mit externer Steuersatzschale verbauen müsstes, was das Tretlagerwenigstens ein paar mm höher bringt, aber den Lenkwinkel deutlich abflacht. Könnte man durch einen Angleset ausgleichen (externe Schale sollte eh sein)  das man negativ verbaut. Das dann noch mit dicken Reifen kombiniert. Vielleicht ließe sich mit einer Offsetbuchse noch minimal was rausholen, die wäre ja vermutlich nur Einseitig verwendbar.


----------



## Plumpssack (19. November 2015)

Nayis schrieb:


> Wie sieht das aus wenn ich den Rahmen mit 26" aufbauen möchte? Meint ihr das ist sinnvoll oder kommt dann das Trettlager zu tief? Bin am grübeln was mein nächster Rahmen werden soll, möchte allerdings meine aktuellen Teile nicht verwerfen.


Nutz lieber die Gelegenheit und schieß einen von den ganzen spottbilligen 26" Rahmen die keiner mehr haben will.
z.B. http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/687506-specialized-enduro-sx-fsr
oder http://www.commencal-store.com/cadre-meta-sl-ltd-2012-c2x12488657
http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/1874781/
http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/1867724/
mein Favorit: http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/1872142/
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/652714-lapierre-zesty-gr-m-sonderlackierung

oder einen Banshee Spitfire Rahmen oder einen 650b LRS


----------



## Nayis (19. November 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Links 
Die Angebote von Pinbike fallen allerdings raus da ich, je nach Hersteller, eigentlich einen "S" Rahmen benötige. Das Enduro SX hat mir auch schon immer gut gefallen nur bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das Rad sinnvoll als Trailbike aufbauen kann da es ja eigentlich eher in die Richtung 4X geht.
Habe nicht den kompletten Entwicklungsprozess des ICB verfolgt aber war nicht mal im Gespräch das ganze auch 26" kompatibel zu machen oder bin ich da falsch?


Früher oder später werde ich wohl zu einem 650b LRS greifen müssen aber ich versuche noch mich solange wie möglich dafür zu drücken 
Nicht weil ich glaube das es schlechter wäre, ich möchte einfach diesen Entwicklungsschritt nicht unterstützen da er in meinen Augen unnötig ist.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. November 2015)

Nö, KEIN 26" war eine der fixen Vorgaben zu Beginn der Entwicklung.


----------



## Wayne68 (20. November 2015)

Nayis schrieb:


> Wie sieht das aus wenn ich den Rahmen mit 26" aufbauen möchte? Meint ihr das ist sinnvoll oder kommt dann das Trettlager zu tief? Bin am grübeln was mein nächster Rahmen werden soll, möchte allerdings meine aktuellen Teile nicht verwerfen.



Ich denke mit ordentlichen 2,4 Reifen und einer Federgabel die hoch baut und evtl 170 mm Kurbeln ist das kein Problem.


----------



## ONE78 (20. November 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Nö, KEIN 26" war eine der fixen Vorgaben zu Beginn der Entwicklung.


Sollte das XS nicht 26" haben?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. November 2015)

Ja, das gibt es aber noch nicht und soll auch nicht als Alutech sondern als Supurb kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (23. November 2015)

Gibt es eine Info, wenn Charge #1 bestellt wurde?


----------



## 115kgbiker (23. November 2015)

Eine kurze Rückmeldung wie denn jetzt der Bestellstatus ist währe echt mal ganz nett...
Auf der Alutech Seite steht ja auch immer noch Lieferzeit 134 bis 139 Werktage Lieferzeit.
Wenn das stimmt wird Anfang April wohl nichts mehr...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. November 2015)

Ich gehe mal davon aus dass die Lieferzeit nicht mehr angepasst wurde seit der Artikel eingestellt wurde. Und das war Ende Oktober, da passt das mit Mitte März ziemlich exakt.


----------



## AboAC (23. November 2015)

Die Lieferzeit zählt schon runter, für mich sieht das nach Kalendertagen statt Werktagen aus. Das passt jetzt zu Anfang April, bei meiner Bestellung Anfang des Monats passte es auch (waren ca. 150 Tage).


----------



## foreigner (23. November 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Nö, KEIN 26" war eine der fixen Vorgaben zu Beginn der Entwicklung.


Und genau das ist der Grund, dass ich nicht bestellt habe. Ein 26" Rahmen wäre gekauft gewesen. Ich habe schlichtweg keine Lust meine 2015er Laufräder, paar Sätze Reifen und ne Federgabel wieder zu verscherbeln nur wegen dieser idiotischen Laufradgröße.
Ich bin kein 27,5" hater, aber es hat wenig gebracht und Kompatibilität ist einfach verloren gegangen, daher bleib ich beim alten Rahmen und passe den weiter an (works components Steuersatz kommt als nächstes). Und mir persönlich wäre das ICB2 mit 26" zu tief.


----------



## pauing (23. November 2015)

Warum hast du denn 2015 noch 26" kram gekauft??? War doch klar, wo das Schiff hin fährt  Aber für 26" gäbe es gerade hammer Rahmenangebote für nen kleine Euro. Mal ein Beispiel http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...bon-145mm-enduro-26-small-fox-float-x-kashima ... Wenn ich 26" kram zuhause hätte, wäre das meine Wahl


----------



## foreigner (23. November 2015)

pauing schrieb:


> Warum hast du denn 2015 noch 26" kram gekauft??? War doch klar, wo das Schiff hin fährt  Aber für 26" gäbe es gerade hammer Rahmenangebote für nen kleine Euro. Mal ein Beispiel http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...bon-145mm-enduro-26-small-fox-float-x-kashima ... Wenn ich 26" kram zuhause hätte, wäre das meine Wahl



Weil ich die eine 26" Gabel habe und auch die Geometrie des ICB 1 in 26" deutlich besser finde als mit 27,5" (Alleine schon Tretlagerhöhe), aber neue Laufräder gebraucht habe weil die alten im Eimer waren.
Das Devinci ist fein, nur leider S.


----------



## pauing (24. November 2015)

Ok, dann würde ich das ICB 1.0 noch eine weile fahren und dann direkt mit einem kompletten ICB 2.0 anfangen. Man kann auch zur Not auch mal zwei Bikes parallel fahren. Aber nur in so einem Notfall!!!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. November 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Und genau das ist der Grund, dass ich nicht bestellt habe. Ein 26" Rahmen wäre gekauft gewesen. Ich habe schlichtweg keine Lust meine 2015er Laufräder, paar Sätze Reifen und ne Federgabel wieder zu verscherbeln nur wegen dieser idiotischen Laufradgröße.
> Ich bin kein 27,5" hater, aber es hat wenig gebracht und Kompatibilität ist einfach verloren gegangen, daher bleib ich beim alten Rahmen und passe den weiter an (works components Steuersatz kommt als nächstes). Und mir persönlich wäre das ICB2 mit 26" zu tief.


Nur, wie hätte der Rahmen denn dann aussehen sollen? Für einen reinen 26"-Rahmen in dem Segment hättest du ziemlich sicher keinen Hersteller gefunden. 27.5 hat sich etabliert, 26 wird die Nische, auch wenn du es idiotisch findest. Also wäre wieder nur eine Adapterlösung drin gewesen, die schon beim ICB 1.0 eher nicht so geil war. Sagst du ja selber dass 27.5 bei dem Bike eher ein schlechter Kompromiss ist der noch dazu mit Mehrgewicht erkauft wird.

Irgendwann muss man in den sauren Apfel beißen. Ich hab mir letztes Jahr ein HT aufgebaut dessen Teile ich jetzt 1:1 ans 2.0 übernehmen kann, das 1.0 bleibt als Bike für's Grobe in 26" im Fuhrpark. Mit der Option es bei Bedarf mit anderer gabel und Laufrädern doch irgendwann mit 27.5 zu fahren falls die 26"-Teile aufgeben.

Und ich gehe mal davon aus dass es mehr Leute nicht gekauft hätten wenn es 26" wäre als jetzt wo es kein 26" gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (24. November 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Nur, wie hätte der Rahmen denn dann aussehen sollen? Für einen reinen 26"-Rahmen in dem Segment hättest du ziemlich sicher keinen Hersteller gefunden. 27.5 hat sich etabliert, 26 wird die Nische, auch wenn du es idiotisch findest. Also wäre wieder nur eine Adapterlösung drin gewesen, die schon beim ICB 1.0 eher nicht so geil war. Sagst du ja selber dass 27.5 bei dem Bike eher ein schlechter Kompromiss ist der noch dazu mit Mehrgewicht erkauft wird.
> 
> Irgendwann muss man in den sauren Apfel beißen. Ich hab mir letztes Jahr ein HT aufgebaut dessen Teile ich jetzt 1:1 ans 2.0 übernehmen kann, das 1.0 bleibt als Bike für's Grobe in 26" im Fuhrpark. Mit der Option es bei Bedarf mit anderer gabel und Laufrädern doch irgendwann mit 27.5 zu fahren falls die 26"-Teile aufgeben.
> 
> Und ich gehe mal davon aus dass es mehr Leute nicht gekauft hätten wenn es 26" wäre als jetzt wo es kein 26" gibt.



Nicht falsch verstehen, ich finde es nicht idiotisch, dass wir 27.5 entwickelt haben, sondern 27.5 an sich. 27.5 hat sich schon sehr weit durchgesetzt von daher hat es keinen Sinn gemacht, ein reines 26" Bike zu entwickeln.
Es ist halt derzeit nur der Grund, weshalb ich´s nicht kaufe. Habe derzeit genug anderes um die Ohren, als mein Geld für komplett neue Räder auszugeben. So ein Rahmen tauschen wäre aber schon gegangen, geht aber nicht, zumindest nicht vernünftig, so dass ich dann ein wirklich besseres Rad habe als bisher.
Das Rad auf für 26" und 27" brauchbar zu machen wäre gerade bei dem Rahmen kein Hexenwerk gewesen. Man hätte lediglich Ausfallenden ala Rocky Maiden machen müssen und auf 140mm an der Front für 27.5" und 150mm vorne für 26" auslegen müssen. Von mir aus auch (150 und 160mm). Das wäre kein Problem gewesen und selbst das Mehrgewicht sehr gering.
Man hätte einige Leute mehr glücklich gemacht. Hier gibt´s genug, die erstmal 26" probieren wollen. Geht auch, aber ideal ist´s nicht.
Stand halt von Anfang an nicht zur Debatte, das war ja Vorgabe. Die Adapterlösung beim ICB 1 war schlecht, weil sie schlecht gemacht war.
Es geht auch anders (Siehe beispielsweise Rocky Maiden, und den Steuerrohradapter braucht man an einem Trailbike nichtmal, da kann man mit unterschiedlichen Gabellängen arbeiten). Fängt schon dabei an, dass man das Rad für die größeren Laufräder konzipiert und die kleineren die Anpassung sind (die dann eh passen) und nicht umgekehrt wie beim ICB01.

Und um eins noch zu sagen: Den kompletten Tod von 26" bezweifle ich immer noch. Könnte mir sogar vorstellen, dass das wieder irgendwann Trend wird. Es hat durchaus auch seine Vorteil und seinen Charm. Deshalb muss ich nicht wechseln auf die neue Größe. Zumindest jetzt noch lange nicht.

Aber was soll´s, fahr ich mein ICB1 halt noch ne Weile (das tut´s ja auch ganz fein), bischen schad ist es, das 2er hätte mir schon gut gefallen.


----------



## kasimir2 (24. November 2015)

Moin Moin,

von offizieller Seite ist ja mal laut angedacht worden eine Nachrüst-Dämpferverlängerung anzubieten.
Wimre 5mm länger um den Einbau von 26" Hinterrädern zu ermöglichen.
Ist das stillschweigend gestorben?

Gruß
Marc


----------



## foreigner (24. November 2015)

kasimir2 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> von offizieller Seite ist ja mal laut angedacht worden eine Nachrüst-Dämpferverlängerung anzubieten.
> Wimre 5mm länger um den Einbau von 26" Hinterrädern zu ermöglichen.
> ...



Höre ich zum ersten mal


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. November 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Und um eins noch zu sagen: Den kompletten Tod von 26" bezweifle ich immer noch. Könnte mir sogar vorstellen, dass das wieder irgendwann Trend wird. Es hat durchaus auch seine Vorteil und seinen Charm. Deshalb muss ich nicht wechseln auf die neue Größe. Zumindest jetzt noch lange nicht.


Hab ja nicht gesagt dass es tot ist. Es ist aber mittlerweile ein Nischenprodukt, dessen Relevanz ich derzeit hinter Plus-Größen und Fatbikes einsortieren würde. Gut möglich dass sich das nochmal ändert. Ich fahre mein 27.5er aber auf jeden Fall sehr gerne.



kasimir2 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> von offizieller Seite ist ja mal laut angedacht worden eine Nachrüst-Dämpferverlängerung anzubieten.
> Wimre 5mm länger um den Einbau von 26" Hinterrädern zu ermöglichen.
> ...



Ist mir auch neu. Stefan hat da glaube ich mal mit rum gefummelt, ist aber auch auch zu keinem zufrieden stellenden Ergebnis gekommen oder so. Mal abwarten was aus dem XS-Supurb wird, ob da noch was angepasst oder einfach kurze Kurbeln montiert werden.


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (24. November 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Nicht falsch verstehen, ich finde es nicht idiotisch, dass wir 27.5 entwickelt haben, sondern 27.5 an sich. 27.5 hat sich schon sehr weit durchgesetzt von daher hat es keinen Sinn gemacht, ein reines 26" Bike zu entwickeln.
> Es ist halt derzeit nur der Grund, weshalb ich´s nicht kaufe. Habe derzeit genug anderes um die Ohren, als mein Geld für komplett neue Räder auszugeben. So ein Rahmen tauschen wäre aber schon gegangen, geht aber nicht, zumindest nicht vernünftig, so dass ich dann ein wirklich besseres Rad habe als bisher.
> Das Rad auf für 26" und 27" brauchbar zu machen wäre gerade bei dem Rahmen kein Hexenwerk gewesen. Man hätte lediglich Ausfallenden ala Rocky Maiden machen müssen und auf 140mm an der Front für 27.5" und 150mm vorne für 26" auslegen müssen. Von mir aus auch (150 und 160mm). Das wäre kein Problem gewesen und selbst das Mehrgewicht sehr gering.
> Man hätte einige Leute mehr glücklich gemacht. Hier gibt´s genug, die erstmal 26" probieren wollen. Geht auch, aber ideal ist´s nicht.
> ...


Mich hat am meisten gestört, dass am Anfang des ICB2 einerseits gesagt wurde, dass man keine Laufrad-Größen-Diskussion will und andererseits 26'' von Anfang an ausgeschlossen hat. Damit war das Projekt für mich gestorben. Ist ein echt schickes Bike rausgekommen, aber 27,5'' ist für mich weiterhin nichts mehr als eine sehr gut umgesetzte Marketing-Strategie die für +95% keinerlei Unterschied macht. Hab's ausprobiert und werde daher 26'' treu bleiben.


----------



## AboAC (24. November 2015)

Die Idee mit der längeren Dämpferverlängerung für 26" war ganz kurz hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alutech-icb2-0-jetzt-vorbestellen-update.773193/page-10#post-13324378

Umgesetzt wurde da aber wohl nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. November 2015)

> Ich habe mich eben noch mal mit der 26"-Thematik beschäftigt... mit einer 5mm längeren Dämpferverlängerung könnte der Radius am Hinterrad ausgeglichen werden. Wenn einer so ein Ding fertigen will würde ich das noch mal umsetzen und die Daten zur Verfügung stellen.
> 
> Das Problem ist eher die Gabel... um die Geometrie zur erhalten müsste die Gabeleinbaulänge auf fast 560mm anwachsen, das ist bei einer 26" Gabel (bei sinnvollen Federweg) auch nicht mit externen Steuersatz zu erreichen. Vorstellbar wäre vielleicht eine 150mm 650B Gabel in Verbindung mit 26" Laufrädern und externem Steuersatz. Dann sollte die Geo fast unverändert bleiben.
> 
> Ob sich der ganze Aufwand mit neuer DV und "mixed-size-Gabel" lohnt, ist natürlich die Frage...



Ich hab das mal als Zitat eingefügt was Stefan dazu sagte. 
Und nochmal zusammen gefasst: Es müsste sich jemand finden der die Dinger fräst, dürfte als Einzelteil/Kleinserie vermutlich nicht billig werden. Dann müsste man wohl eine 650B-Gabel kaufen damit es wirklich passt. Und wenn man die eh schon hat kann man die Kohle, die die Dämpferverlängerung verschlingen dürfte, auch in einen 650er LRS investieren...


----------



## faz99 (26. November 2015)

dämpferverlängerung hin oder her. ich steck da einfach meinen 26er LRS rein und freu mich einfach das ich ein schönes fahrrad fett tiefergelegt fahre. geil!


----------



## Phi-Me (27. November 2015)

Vergiss den gti- Schriftzug nicht...


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (4. Dezember 2015)

Hi Leute,

Kann jemand was zum Thema 27,5+ im ICB sagen ?
Wie sieht es mit der Reifenfreiheit li/re und auch Richtung Sattelstütze aus ?
Reifenbreite von 2,8" mal angenommen....
Von der Nabenbreite mal ganz abgesehen....

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Plumpssack (4. Dezember 2015)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Kann jemand was zum Thema 27,5+ im ICB sagen ?
> Wie sieht es mit der Reifenfreiheit li/re und auch Richtung Sattelstütze aus ?
> ...


Geht nicht hier siehst du ungefähr wie viel Platz ist http://www.bikerumor.com/2015/10/12...l-suspension-mountain-bike-becomes-a-reality/


----------



## DermitdemE (4. Dezember 2015)

Das Bike auf den Fotos gefällt mir richtig gut in dieser Farbkombi...

Warum hat man auf dem Unterrohr die Kabeldurchführungen mit den schönen schraubbaren Befestigungen/Abschlüssen gemacht und am Sitzrohr oder auf der Seite des Unterrohrs diese Ein-/Ausgänge ohne Deckelchen mit Kabelbinder?

Ist das beim Serienbike genauso oder ist das nur bei dem Eurobike-Muster so?


----------



## pauing (4. Dezember 2015)

DermitdemE schrieb:


> Das Bike auf den Fotos gefällt mir richtig gut in dieser Farbkombi...
> 
> Warum hat man auf dem Unterrohr die Kabeldurchführungen mit den schönen schraubbaren Befestigungen/Abschlüssen gemacht und am Sitzrohr oder auf der Seite des Unterrohrs diese Ein-/Ausgänge ohne Deckelchen mit Kabelbinder?
> 
> Ist das beim Serienbike genauso oder ist das nur bei dem Eurobike-Muster so?


Ich kann das leider nicht visuell verarbeiten...postest du mal das Bild, was du meinst + markierte stellen...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Dezember 2015)

Er meint, er hätte gerne die Kunststoffteile, die am Unterrohr für die doppelten Ein-/Ausgänge verbaut sind, auch am Eintritt für die Leitung der Sattelstütze am Sitzrohr. Da die Deckelchen, soweit ich weiß nur für die doppelten Durchführungen vorgesehen sind wird es wohl so bleiben wie an den Mustern.


----------



## DermitdemE (4. Dezember 2015)

Warum wurden da zwei verschiedene Varianten gewählt?
Hätte man ja auch eine Version nehmen können wo es beide Versionen gibt und das dann in "schön".

Es wird zwar nicht so oft vorkommen aber dort am Sitzrohr ohne Deckelchen könnte doch theoretisch Wasser reinkommen oder Dreck, oder?


----------



## pauing (4. Dezember 2015)

Ahh OK, ich finde beide Lösungen schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AboAC (4. Dezember 2015)

Das Thema Zugführung wurde hier ausführlich besprochen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/icb2-0-zugfuehrung.745238/

So ab Seite 5 kommen die beiden von dir markierten Lösungen ins Spiel.


----------



## zr0wrk (4. Dezember 2015)

Der Unterschied besteht offensichtlich darin, ob eine oder zwei Leitungen bzw. Züge durchgeführt sind. Das wäre mit nur einer Variante "in schön" nur schwer abzudecken gewesen, oder?

Dreck oder Wasser kommen da bestimmt rein. Aber in homöopatischen Dosen, würde ich vermuten. Immerhin versperrt ja die Leitung die Öffnung. Wer davor Angst hat, kann's ja schön mit Silikon abdichten.  Andererseits gibt's doch an der Unterseite des Unterrohres auch so 'ne Öffnung (für das Umwerfer-Kabel), da läuft das ja alles wieder raus, oder?


----------



## Felger (4. Dezember 2015)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Der Unterschied besteht offensichtlich darin, ob eine oder zwei Leitungen bzw. Züge durchgeführt sind. Das wäre mit nur einer Variante "in schön" nur schwer abzudecken gewesen, oder?
> 
> Dreck oder Wasser kommen da bestimmt rein. Aber in homöopatischen Dosen, würde ich vermuten. Immerhin versperrt ja die Leitung die Öffnung. Wer davor Angst hat, kann's ja schön mit Silikon abdichten.



+ man kann die Lösung mit Kabelbinder auch für externe Führung verwenden. Möchte ja nicht jeder in den Rahmen


----------



## zr0wrk (4. Dezember 2015)

Felger schrieb:


> + man kann die Lösung mit Kabelbinder auch für externe Führung verwenden. Möchte ja nicht jeder in den Rahmen



Und *das *war ja der eigentliche Zweck der Veranstaltung: Sowohl die innere als auch äußere Verlegung der Bremsleitung zu ermöglichen.


----------



## pauing (4. Dezember 2015)

Das mit äußerer/innerer Zugführung leuchtet ein und ist meines Erachtens auch sehr "schön" am Sitzrohr gelöst. 

Löcher sollten ja kein Problem sein, so lange dann unten am Tretlager ein Loch zum Ablaufen ist


----------



## Plumpssack (4. Dezember 2015)

Man kann mit den deckelchen die leitungen entweder aussen odrr innen verlegen, da allerdinga hoechstwagrscheinlich immer eine stealth variostuetze verwendet werden wird braucht man die deckelchen nicht weil es dort keine leitung gibt die aussen verlegt werden koennte.

Rechtschreibung weil bloedes laggendes telefon


----------



## DermitdemE (5. Dezember 2015)

AboAC schrieb:


> Das Thema Zugführung wurde hier ausführlich besprochen:


Danke, ich habe die Entwicklungsthemen des Bikes nicht verfolgt. Erst als es fertig war. 
Ich frag mich halt nur warum es mal so und mal so ist. Aber letztendlich wird es sich nicht viel geben. Ich finde nur diese Kabelbinder nicht schick. Aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Dezember 2015)

DermitdemE schrieb:


> Danke, ich habe die Entwicklungsthemen des Bikes nicht verfolgt. Erst als es fertig war.
> Ich frag mich halt nur warum es mal so und mal so ist. Aber letztendlich wird es sich nicht viel geben. Ich finde nur diese Kabelbinder nicht schick. Aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung.


An der Stelle wäre was Geschraubtes aber auch ziemlich fummelig. 


send per tapatapadu


----------



## pauing (12. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin heute nochmal die Teileliste von dem Komplettbike Erdgeschoss durch gegangen und finde es lobenswert, dass die leichtere Kassette XG-1180 aus der X1-Serie gelistet ist. 1a!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (12. Dezember 2015)

Es wäre wesentlich sinnvoller die GX Kasette ohne Aluanteil zu verbauen...


----------



## pauing (12. Dezember 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Es wäre wesentlich sinnvoller die GX Kasette ohne Aluanteil zu verbauen...


Weswegen wäre das wesentlich sinnvoller?


----------



## Kharne (12. Dezember 2015)

Weil das Aluritzel von den teuren Kasetten 0,nix tot ist.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. Dezember 2015)

Ich denke das kommt auf den Einsatzort an. Im Gebirge wo ich wirklich viel auf dem großen Ritzel unterwegs bin macht die GX-Kassette sicher Sinn. Aber im Mittelgebrige und all den kleinen Höhenzügen quer durchs Land braucht man das nur für ein paar Rampen wenn man das Kettenblatt richtig auslegt. 
Von daher kann man es in dem Punkt wohl nicht allen recht machen, die Mittelgebirgsler hätten gern die teurere, leichte Kassette und die aus dem alpinen Raum doch lieber die verschleißfestere Ganzstahlausführung.


----------



## pauing (12. Dezember 2015)

@Lt.AnimalMother Perfekte Antwort, danke! 
Ich bin Mittelgebirgsfahrer, deshalb finde ich die leichte Kassette besser. Ich fahre die auch schon über ein Jahr an einem Capra und die Ritzel sind zwar nicht mehr ganz schwarz, aber sehen soweit noch gut aus. Ich wechsel alle paar Monate die Kette und fahre damit sehr gut. Die 4 größten Ritzel sind schon am meisten runter, aber ich glaube, das hält noch mindestens 1 Jahr


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. Dezember 2015)

Unterm Strich haben aber alle mehr von der teuren Ausführung. Der Hochgebirgsfahrer holt sich dann halt einen GX im Netz, schraubt die dran und verkauft die ungefahrene wieder. Den Preis der GX holt er da allemale wieder rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (12. Dezember 2015)

Mir gefiel diese Eigenbaulösung mit zwei Kettenblättern auf einer 1x11 Kurbel ganz gut. Ich werde vermutlich nicht um zwei KB´s herum kommen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Dezember 2015)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Mir gefiel diese Eigenbaulösung mit zwei Kettenblättern auf einer 1x11 Kurbel ganz gut. Ich werde vermutlich nicht um zwei KB´s herum kommen.


Probiere es, du wirst es nicht mehr missen wollen. 
Sonst würde ich mir auch nicht das zweite Rad so aufbauen. 
Mein Slide fahre ich jetzt seit letztem Herbst 2014 in der Konfiguration... alles bestens.


----------



## ristuv (31. Dezember 2015)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/is-this-the-worlds-first-crowd-designed-bike-2015.html


----------



## zr0wrk (1. Januar 2016)

ristuv schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/is-this-the-worlds-first-crowd-designed-bike-2015.html
> 
> And of course there was the finish to consider as well. With a unanimous nod towards a long lasting, lightweight, timeless paint job, the crowd decided to get rid of the paint. Instead, the frame is polished, then masked, then blasted and then finally anodized in your choice of 'titanium grey', 'forest green' or 'royal blue'.



Das ist jetzt nicht exakt das, an was ich mich erinnere. Mal sehen, welche Mythen in fünf oder zehn Jahren über das ICB2.0 existieren.


----------



## Jobici (2. Januar 2016)

Wie sieht es denn mit Liefertermin und Komplettbikes für Spätentschlossene wie mich aus, wenn man nun bestellen würde? Der alutech Shop gibt da nicht viel Informationen raus. 'nicht verfügbar oder... könnte sich verzögern'... Danke Euch

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## SebT-Rex (2. Januar 2016)

Jobici schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit Liefertermin und Komplettbikes für Spätentschlossene wie mich aus, wenn man nun bestellen würde? Der alutech Shop gibt da nicht viel Informationen raus. 'nicht verfügbar oder... könnte sich verzögern'... Danke Euch
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Bis Montag ist noch alles bestellbar, danach nur noch lagernde Rahmen! Lieferzeit immer noch April!


----------



## Jobici (2. Januar 2016)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Bis Montag ist noch alles bestellbar, danach nur noch lagernde Rahmen! Lieferzeit immer noch April!


Wow. Super!
Grün oder Blau? Jetzt muss ich mich endlich entscheiden...

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jobici (2. Januar 2016)

Blau. Ganz sicher. 
Bin ich mit 186cm Größe, 87cm Schritt und 65cm Torso mit einem L am Besten bedient?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## SebT-Rex (2. Januar 2016)

Jobici schrieb:


> Blau. Ganz sicher.
> Bin ich mit 186cm Größe, 87cm Schritt und 65cm Torso mit einem L am Besten bedient?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Das L sollte perfekt passen! Blau steht dir auch, also los ;-)


----------



## Jobici (2. Januar 2016)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Das L sollte perfekt passen! Blau steht dir auch, also los ;-)


Oh yes. Ich bin dabei. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris12 (2. Januar 2016)

ich habe den ganzen spass zu dem bike jetzt nicht komplett verfolgt, lustiger weise ist es aber jetzt in meiner auswahl.

wer kann mir aber mal zum design helfen. die zweifarben geschichte wurde abgeblasen da in serienproduktion zu aufwendig, teuer und der qualistandart schwer einzuhalten ist. o.k.

dann kam die umfrage zum klebedesign. wenn ich jetzt auf die homepage schaue ist von gar keinem der damaligen entwürfe was bei. kommt da noch eine änderung?

edit: hab wohl übersehen das es noch eine abstimmung gab...


----------



## Mc_Racer (2. Januar 2016)

Hallo @chris12 
Es gibt ein Design in drei Farben plus Raw, so wie auf der Homepage gezeigt. Da kommt vorerst nichts weiter.


----------



## Phi-Me (2. Januar 2016)

Uuund das liegt daran, dass das Design so top ist


----------



## chris12 (2. Januar 2016)

ist beim build kit auch kein tretlager und steuersatz montiert, oder?


----------



## Mc_Racer (2. Januar 2016)

Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe, dann müssen die Lager noch montiert werden.


----------



## JENSeits (5. Januar 2016)

Mc_Racer schrieb:


> Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe, dann müssen die Lager noch montiert werden.


Was sehr praktisch wäre für die RAW-Fraktion. Apropo:
Was ist nu beim RAW-BUiltkit dabei, gibt es eine Auflistung?
Ich glaube Sebastian hatte auch mal angekündigt das er ein paar gute Lackierer/Pulverer an der Hand hätte und gerne Auslunft geben würde?

Wäre toll wenn da jmd etwas beitragen könnte 

LG Jens


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. Januar 2016)

Jens, um das aufzuklären: Die Lager des Hinterbaus sind schon montiert, alles andere macht, nach den schlechten Erfahrungen mit dem ICB 1.0, in Sachen Qualitätssicherung keinen Sinn. Das was Mc_Racer meinte waren Steuersatz und Innenlager, die sind bei den Buildkits (soweit ich weiß) noch nicht montiert.


----------



## JENSeits (5. Januar 2016)

Ja das sehe ich ein. Also quasi direkt einen 2ten Satz ordern damit man die von Werk verbauten rausprügeln kann bevor der Rahmen gemacht wird. Danach die neuen wieder rein.
Gibt's schon eine "Lagerliste"? Ich glaube fürs ICB1 gabs mal eine


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Januar 2016)

Warum willst du die Lager raushauen?... die zwei Lager kann man nachstellen wenn sie Spiel bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (6. Januar 2016)

ich habe noch eine Antwort hier aus dem ICB2.0-Bereich im Kopf wo es mir empfohlen wurde


----------



## zr0wrk (6. Januar 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Warum willst du die Lager raushauen?... die zwei Lager kann man nachstellen wenn sie Spiel bekommen.


Ich hatte ihn so verstanden, dass er die Lager vor dem Lackieren oder Eloxieren rausnehmen will. Klingt nicht unvenünftig, oder?


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Januar 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Ich hatte ihn so verstanden, dass er die Lager vor dem Lackieren oder Eloxieren rausnehmen will. Klingt nicht unvenünftig, oder?


...aber warum will er neue oder andere Lager verwenden? Sind die verbauten minderwertig? Wenn ja, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen das billige Lager verbaut werden.

Das vorm lackieren der Rahmen entsprechend vorbereitet werden muss war mir klar.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Januar 2016)

Er will sich zur Sicherheit neue Lager besorgen falls sie bei der Demontage vorm Pulvern/Eloxieren/whatever kaputt gehen. Und da unser Herr Konstrukteur Lagersitze gerne mal eher eng toleriert kann das beim Ausbau schon passieren. Allerdings würde ich erstmal versuchen sie raus zu bekommen, und wenn sie doch hopps gehen neue besorgen während der Rahmen beim Beschichten ist. Das dauert ja auch immer ein paar Tage.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2016)

Naja, ein paar Ersatzlager auf reserve daheim liegen zu haben hat noch nie geschadet 

G.


----------



## JENSeits (6. Januar 2016)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Er will sich zur Sicherheit neue Lager besorgen falls sie bei der Demontage vorm Pulvern/Eloxieren/whatever kaputt gehen. Und da unser Herr Konstrukteur Lagersitze gerne mal eher eng toleriert kann das beim Ausbau schon passieren. Allerdings würde ich erstmal versuchen sie raus zu bekommen, und wenn sie doch hopps gehen neue besorgen während der Rahmen beim Beschichten ist. Das dauert ja auch immer ein paar Tage.


 
so ist es! Ich bin geschickt die bei solchen Aktionen zu beschädigen, also sollen gleich neue her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Januar 2016)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Er will sich zur Sicherheit neue Lager besorgen falls sie bei der Demontage vorm Pulvern/Eloxieren/whatever kaputt gehen. Und da unser Herr Konstrukteur Lagersitze gerne mal eher eng toleriert kann das beim Ausbau schon passieren. Allerdings würde ich erstmal versuchen sie raus zu bekommen, und wenn sie doch hopps gehen neue besorgen während der Rahmen beim Beschichten ist. Das dauert ja auch immer ein paar Tage.


Also wer ein neues Lager in einem neuen Rahmen bei der Demontage kaputt bekommt sollte zur Sicherheit noch einen Ersatzrahmen parat haben...und dann kann beim neuen Einpressen auch allerhand "schief" gehen. 


LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja, ein paar Ersatzlager auf reserve daheim liegen zu haben hat noch niegeschadet
> 
> G.


Kugellager muss man immer in Reserve haben.
Das Hauptlager überlebt hoffentlich den Rahmen und muss bei ordentlicher Pflege nie getauscht werden.


----------



## Ochiba63 (6. Januar 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ,
> Das Hauptlager überlebt hoffentlich den Rahmen und muss bei ordentlicher Pflege nie getauscht werden.


aber nur wenn genug fett drin ist daß sie nicht rosten


----------



## nuts (8. Januar 2016)

War das jetzt eine Frage welche Lager man braucht?  

Im Hauptlager sind's 2 Stück Schrägkugellager 7203-B-2RS. Im oberen Drehpunkt sind's 4 Stück Rillenkugellager 61900-2RS


----------



## Kharne (8. Januar 2016)

nuts schrieb:


> Im oberen Drehpunkt sind's 4 Stück Rillenkugellager 61900-2RS



Warum eigentlich 2 Minilager nebeneinander statt ein doppeltes? Sprich 2 Lager in einem Aussenring. Ist beim Auto ja auch nicht anders.


----------



## Phi-Me (11. Januar 2016)

Ich finds nicht doof, die einfacher zu Beschaffenheit und meist auch günstigeren einfach Lager doppelt zu nehmen... 

Haben ja nicht ganz die gleichen Stückzahlen wie VW 

Oder werden die vielleicht sogar je von einer Seite eingepresst, weil in der Mitte ein Steg zur Versteifung sitzt?!

Grüße!


----------



## TheLMNt (2. Februar 2016)

Gibt es eigentlich noch die komplett Bikes irgendwo zum Bestellen? Ich habe auf der Alutech Seite nur noch die Framekits gefunden.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. Februar 2016)

Nein aktuell nicht. Buildkits/Kompletbikes gibt es erst wieder nachdem diese Charge ausgeliefert wurde, und die dann auch mit anderer, aktualisierter Ausstattung. So wie sie jetzt waren wird es sie nicht nochmal geben.


----------



## zr0wrk (2. Februar 2016)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> (...) die dann auch mit anderer, aktualisierter Ausstattung.


Aber die darf dann auf keinen Fall besser als die aktuelle werden.


----------



## SebT-Rex (2. Februar 2016)

Phimi schrieb:


> Ich finds nicht doof, die einfacher zu Beschaffenheit und meist auch günstigeren einfach Lager doppelt zu nehmen...
> 
> Haben ja nicht ganz die gleichen Stückzahlen wie VW
> 
> ...


genau so! in der mitte sitzt ein Steg, die Lager müssen von zwei Seiten verpresst werden!


----------



## SebT-Rex (2. Februar 2016)

TheLMNt schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich noch die komplett Bikes irgendwo zum Bestellen? Ich habe auf der Alutech Seite nur noch die Framekits gefunden.


Die Komplettbikes sind durch, das Bestellfenster ist zu. Aber wir arbeiten schon an zwei neuen Varianten, technisch wieder mit Besonderheiten gespickt. Details darf ich noch nicht verraten, aber ich denke, dass wir die Bikes ab Juni/Juli präsentieren können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LC4Fun (3. Februar 2016)

solange ich meins in Kürze präsentieren kann geht das ok. Heute kam mit dem Reset Innenlager das letzte fehlende Puzzelteil... wenn man den Rahmen samt Dämpfer mal aussen vor lässt


----------



## gabarinza (4. Februar 2016)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Die Komplettbikes sind durch, das Bestellfenster ist zu. Aber wir arbeiten schon an zwei neuen Varianten, technisch wieder mit Besonderheiten gespickt. Details darf ich noch nicht verraten, aber ich denke, dass wir die Bikes ab Juni/Juli präsentieren können.



Präsentieren heißt bestellen, oder bereits Lieferung?


----------



## SebT-Rex (4. Februar 2016)

gabarinza schrieb:


> Präsentieren heißt bestellen, oder bereits Lieferung?


bestellen!


----------



## LC4Fun (15. Februar 2016)

gibt es updates zu den Liefertermine? Sind die Rahmen schon auf dem Kontinent oder schwimmen sie noch? Wäre super zu wissen für die Freizeit- und Finanzplanung im März...


----------



## Plumpssack (16. Februar 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> gibt es updates zu den Liefertermine? Sind die Rahmen schon auf dem Kontinent oder schwimmen sie noch? Wäre super zu wissen für die Freizeit- und Finanzplanung im März...


Wollte nur nochmal ganz unaufdringlich darauf hinweisen, dass ich mich ebenfalls über ein Update freuen würde @supurb-bicycles @nuts 

...und wenns nur ist dass es nichts Neues gibt und man einfach überhaupt nicht sagen kann wann die Rahmen kommen...


----------



## Deleted 57408 (16. Februar 2016)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Die Komplettbikes sind durch, das Bestellfenster ist zu. Aber wir arbeiten schon an zwei neuen Varianten, technisch wieder mit Besonderheiten gespickt. Details darf ich noch nicht verraten, aber ich denke, dass wir die Bikes ab Juni/Juli präsentieren können.



Wäre ein solches Detail, welches nicht verraten werden darf, eventuell auch ein anderes, größeres Laufradmaß dieser (oder einer dieser) neuen Varianten?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Februar 2016)

Ich halte es für ziemlich unwahrscheinlich dass mit der nächsten Charge schon ein geänderter Hinterbau für 29" oder +Größen kommt. Die müssen jetzt erstmal die Auslagen wieder rein bekommen bevor sie daran denken können größere Änderungen bei Fräs- und Schmiedeteilen sowie Rahmenlehren zu finanzieren.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (17. Februar 2016)

Ne 29"-Variante juckt mir sehr in den Fingern... 29" wäre auch weniger kompliziert bzw. günstiger als eine +Variante, schließlich hat das Yoke die meisten Werkzeugkosten verursacht. Außerdem finde ich, dass die dicken Schlappen nicht zum Konzept des ICB 2.0 passen. Da muss mir schon einer ne Knarre an den Kopf halten oder mit vielen Scheinen winken, dass ich aus dem ICB 2.0 ein Walross mache 

Schaumer mal...


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2016)

Ah...und 29 paßt zum Konzept  Was war das Konzept nochmal 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (17. Februar 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ah...und 29 paßt zum Konzept  Was war das Konzept nochmal
> 
> G.


spass fahrrad zum berge hoch und runterfahren mit dafür angemessenem federweg


----------



## Walroß (17. Februar 2016)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ...dass ich aus dem ICB 2.0 ein Walross mache


pfff, da bestell ich ein ICB2.0 und dann sowas! Bitte keine abfälligen Bemerkungen mehr über mich 
Gruß, das Walroß


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> spass fahrrad zum berge hoch und runterfahren mit dafür angemessenem federweg


 
Verspieltes Trailfahrrad mit weniger Federweg war doch die eigenliche Devise. Mit dem Hauptcharakter verspielt 

G.


----------



## Plumpssack (17. Februar 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Verspieltes Trailfahrrad mit weniger Federweg war doch die eigenliche Devise. Mit dem Hauptcharakter verspielt
> 
> G.


Das wollte ich ausdrücken, zum Zeitpunkt der Idee das ICB waren doch Trailfahrräder mit viel zu viel Federweg der shit, das wandelt sich aber zum Glück gerade.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Das wollte ich ausdrücken, zum Zeitpunkt der Idee das ICB waren doch Trailfahrräder mit viel zu viel Federweg der shit, das wandelt sich aber zum Glück gerade.


 
Ach so, hab das ungenau aufgefaßt 

G.


----------



## faz99 (18. Februar 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> gibt es updates zu den Liefertermine? Sind die Rahmen schon auf dem Kontinent oder schwimmen sie noch? Wäre super zu wissen für die Freizeit- und Finanzplanung im März...



*push*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (18. Februar 2016)

faz99 schrieb:


> *push*


meanwhile...
https://www.facebook.com/internetco...416943281166/1042920852397439/?type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/internetco...661799090011/1042661625756695/?type=3&theater


----------



## nuts (19. Februar 2016)

faz99 schrieb:


> *push*



Da die Rahmen noch nicht im Container sind, wird es wohl, wie auf der Alutech Homepage und auf der Crowd.bike-Website auch hinterlegt, voraussichtlich April werden. Wir haben dabei natürlich einen Puffer eingerechnet und irgendwann auch mal gehofft, euch alle positiv überraschen zu können und die Teile schon im März zu verschicken, aber bei der Bestellung wurde April kommuniziert und das ist realistisch.


----------



## LC4Fun (19. Februar 2016)

ok, danke! Dann behalte ich jetzt vorerst meine anderen Bikes


----------



## faz99 (19. Februar 2016)

nuts schrieb:


> Da die Rahmen noch nicht im Container sind, wird es wohl, wie auf der Alutech Homepage und auf der Crowd.bike-Website auch hinterlegt, voraussichtlich April werden.



...wie immer der "gefällt mir nicht"-button fehlt in jedem forum! 

danke aber für die info.


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Februar 2016)

nuts schrieb:


> Da die Rahmen noch nicht im Container sind, wird es wohl, wie auf der Alutech Homepage und auf der Crowd.bike-Website auch hinterlegt, voraussichtlich April werden. Wir haben dabei natürlich einen Puffer eingerechnet und irgendwann auch mal gehofft, euch alle positiv überraschen zu können und die Teile schon im März zu verschicken, aber bei der Bestellung wurde April kommuniziert und das ist realistisch.


Sind die Dämpfer schon auf den Rahmen abgestimmt? Wenn es da überhaupt was zum optimieren gibt...bis auf den Luftdruck, den ich auf mein Gewicht einstellen muß. 
 Ich kenne mich da leider nicht aus.


----------



## Plumpssack (20. Februar 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Sind die Dämpfer schon auf den Rahmen abgestimmt? Wenn es da überhaupt was zum optimieren gibt...bis auf den Luftdruck, den ich auf mein Gewicht einstellen muß.
> Ich kenne mich da leider nicht aus.


Die Dämpfer sind auf die Rahmen abgestimmt, du musst nur noch Luftdruck und Zugstufe einstellen.

Gibts eigentlich nochmal aktuelle Gewichte für die versch Rahmengrößen? Die ersten Serienrahmen sind doch bestimmt mal in der Fabrik gewogen worden, oder? @nuts


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Februar 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Die Dämpfer sind auf die Rahmen abgestimmt, du musst nur noch Luftdruck und Zugstufe einstellen.
> 
> Gibts eigentlich nochmal aktuelle Gewichte für die versch Rahmengrößen? Die ersten Serienrahmen sind doch bestimmt mal in der Fabrik gewogen worden, oder? @nuts


Danke...das schaffe ich


----------



## Jakten (12. Juni 2016)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Die Komplettbikes sind durch, das Bestellfenster ist zu. Aber wir arbeiten schon an zwei neuen Varianten, technisch wieder mit Besonderheiten gespickt. Details darf ich noch nicht verraten, aber ich denke, dass wir die Bikes ab Juni/Juli präsentieren können.



Moin, gibt es hierzu schon genauere Infos?


----------



## clmns. (13. Juni 2016)

Würde mich auch interessieren, vor allem ob man dann noch die Möglichkeit hat die Bikes noch diesen Sommer zu fahren...
Überlegen schon fremdzugehen :/


----------



## Deleted 346340 (13. Juni 2016)

Jakten schrieb:


> Moin, gibt es hierzu schon genauere Infos?


Ich bin auch gespannt, ich bin Fan von sinnvollen günstigen Aufbauten z.B. Deore Bremsen, X-Fusion oder SR-Suntour Fahrwerk, Giant Varisostütze, Stabile 36 Speichen Felgen, FUNN Cockpit, ...
Vielleicht ist ja was dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (16. Juni 2016)

Jakten schrieb:


> Moin, gibt es hierzu schon genauere Infos?



wir nähern uns diesem Zeitpunkt, ein wenig Geduld müsst ihr aber noch haben. Es wird aber vermutlich erneut Erdgeschoss und Obergeschoss mit kleinen Änderungen geben.


----------



## RockyRacer (16. Juni 2016)

Spannend


----------



## ulli! (22. Juni 2016)

Spannend oder doch eher enttäuschend?


----------



## buz (26. Juni 2016)

Moin, ich hätt ja auf eine 29er Variante gehofft...


----------



## RockyRacer (26. Juni 2016)

Ich auch!
Vielleicht wird das ICB 3.0 dann ein 29er Trailbike.
Aber Alutech hat ja auch schon die Tofane im Programm.
Das macht bei meinen 1,92 einfach mehr Sinn. Auch wenn mir das 2.0 richtig Spaß gemacht hat, bin ich aufgrund meiner Größe noch nicht davon überzeugt.


----------



## pauing (26. Juni 2016)

Ich hab schon eine 29er Variante als Prototypen gesehen. Jürgen ist damit bei der Trailtrophy angetreten.  Sah gut aus!


----------



## buz (26. Juni 2016)

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt! Wenn's schon nen Prototypen gibt.. Ideal wäre natürlich was mit nem Hinterbau flip-chip, sodass 27.5 und 29er passen würden, wie beim neuen Rotwild R.X2 (wo sogar auch Plus noch geht). 3-in-1, sozusagen


----------



## RedSKull (28. Juni 2016)

nuts schrieb:


> wir nähern uns diesem Zeitpunkt, ein wenig Geduld müsst ihr aber noch haben. Es wird aber vermutlich erneut Erdgeschoss und Obergeschoss mit kleinen Änderungen geben.


Irgendwie habe ich gerade gelesen " ...ein wenig *Geld *müsst ihr aber haben..." 
Trifft aber ja auch zu.


----------



## RockyRacer (29. Juni 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTB (1. Juli 2016)

nuts schrieb:


> wir nähern uns diesem Zeitpunkt, ein wenig Geduld müsst ihr aber noch haben. Es wird aber vermutlich erneut Erdgeschoss und Obergeschoss mit kleinen Änderungen geben.



Reichen 2 Wochen für ein "wenig" Geduld?


----------



## Riffer (7. Juli 2016)

Ein 29er wäre schön, aber ich habe schon (auch wenn nicht gerade mit aktuellen Kaufabsichten) über einen Aufbau mit 29/27,5+ Yari Boost 140mm und 29er Laufrad vorne (oder ggf mal ein breites Plus) und hinten ein 27,5 2,5" auf breiter Felge oder so. Oder einfach vorn und hinten mit Easton ARC27, aber eben vorne "groß" und hinten "mittel"...


----------



## LTB (21. Juli 2016)

@nuts Jetzt wird es aber langsam mal Zeit mit den Ankündigungen wann die neuen Pakte an Start gehen.
Der Count Down zum Sale läuft.....


----------



## Schwobenflyer (21. Juli 2016)

Bald ist die Eurobike


----------



## LTB (27. Juli 2016)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Bald ist die Eurobike


Und bis dahin haben viele Händler schon die Lager abverkauft.


----------



## pyko (2. August 2016)

So, die nächste Charge ist zur Vorbestellung online.
Leider ohne Monarch plus, vielleicht wird der ja noch optional bestellbar sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubeamsrider (2. August 2016)

*Spezifikationen:*
Dämpfer: RockShox Monarch RT3 DebonAir, 200x57
Gabel: RockShox Pike RC 27,5" 150mm, schwarz
Steuersatz: CaneCreek 40 Series (40.ZS44/28.6 | 40.ZS56/40)
Vorbau: Answer ATAC AME, 31,8x30mm, 0°, schwarz
Lenker: Answer ProTaper 780DH, Rise: 1", Kröpfung: 8°, schwarz
Griffe: TwinWorks, Lock-on, schwarz
Sattelklemme: TwinWorks Inbus, schwarz
Sattelstütze: RockShox Reverb 31,6x150mm
Sattel: SDG Circuit MTN, TrueRiding-Design
Schalthebel: Sram GX Trigger, 11-fach, schwarz
Schaltwerk: Sram GX 11-fach, long cage, schwarz
Kettenführung: ohne
Kurbelsatz: e*thirteen TRS+ Länge: 175mm, 30Zähne Direct Mount M Ring, schwarz
Innenlager: e*thirteen
Kette: Sram PCX1, 11-fach
Kassette: Sram XG-1150, 10-42Zähne, 11-fach
Bremsen: Sram Guide RS, 180/180mm Scheiben
Laufräder: Sram Roam 30 27.5", schwarz/silber
Bereifung: WTB Vigilante 58-584 (27.5x2.3) & Riddler 60-584 (27.5x2.4), Schwalbe Schlauch SV
Pedale: ohne
Spacer: TwinWorks 1x10mm, 2x5mm
*Artikelgewicht:* 12,350 kg/Stk


2.999,50 €
inkl. 19% USt., zzgl. Versand

*Hinweise zum Bestellablauf und zur Zahlung*
Genau wie schon bei der Entstehung dieses Bikes, sind wir auch bei der Finanzierung auf die Community angewiesen. Komplettbikes zu 75% angezahlt werden und die Anzahlung muss innerhalb von 14 Tagen nach Zugang der Auftragsbestätigung bei uns eingehen.
Die Bestellungen werden in der Reihenfolge ausgeliefert wie sie eintreffen, die neue Produktionscharge wird von uns Anfang Oktober bestellt, hier rechnen wir mit einer Auslieferung zum 15. November 2016.

https://alutech-cycles.com/Alutech-ICB-20-Komplettbike-Erdgeschoss


----------



## xalex (3. August 2016)

Felgen mit 21mm Maulweite?, hm


----------



## pyko (3. August 2016)

Von den Roam 30 hört man, auch nicht soo viel gutes im Forum.
Vielleicht kann sich ja mal jemand von den hoffentlich glücklichen Erdgeschosslern dazu äussern.


----------



## pyko (3. August 2016)

So ein Komplettbike ist halt meistens ein Kompromiss. Mal schauen was im Obergeschoss so geht.


----------



## LC4Fun (3. August 2016)

die Gewichtsangabe kommt mit etwas optimistisch vor...


----------



## dkc-live (4. August 2016)

Ich hätte auch gern ein ICB  Aber mein Cannondale ist noch zu neu . 
Aber das Komplettbike sagt mir irgendwie gar nicht zu! Da müsste ich einfach zuviel tauschen so dass sich fast das Rahmenkit mehr lohnt. Für 3000 kann man sich schon was orgentliches hinstellen mit ein paar Schnäppchen und vielleicht 1-2 Gebrauchteilen (Sram Carbon Kurbel und eventuell FOX Gabel)


----------



## zr0wrk (4. August 2016)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Aber das Komplettbike sagt mir irgendwie gar nicht zu! Da müsste ich einfach zuviel tauschen so dass sich fast das Rahmenkit mehr lohnt. Für 3000 kann man sich schon was orgentliches hinstellen (...)


Ich hab's jetzt für das Erdgeschoss nicht durchgerechnet, aber beim Obergeschoss kam ich in Summe ungefähr auf 2/3 des Ladenpreises der einzelnen Teile. Es könnte also durchaus sein, dass es sich lohnt, ein Komplettbike zu ordern und die Teile, die man nicht will, neu zu verkaufen. Man muss dazu natürlich in Vorleistung gehen, klar. Kann sich sicherlich auch nicht jeder leisten.


----------



## Deleted 346340 (4. August 2016)

Warum gibts kein sinnvolles günstiges Kit um die 2000 €? Würde man doch mehr verkaufen?


----------



## Phi-Me (4. August 2016)

Bei nem 1500 Euro Rahmen?! 

Was schraubste denn da dran?


----------



## LC4Fun (9. August 2016)

MIFA limited edition components als Arbeitstitel. Zu 1999,- beim Discounter im Weihnachtsgeschäft... kann jemand Photoshop?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTB (9. August 2016)

3k...heftig


----------



## zr0wrk (9. August 2016)

LTB schrieb:


> 3k...heftig


Häh? Normal, oder? Hat das erste EG auch gekostet und ist den Komponenten doch angemessen. Wo gibt's denn Vergleichbares für weniger Geld?


----------



## LTB (9. August 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Häh? Normal, oder? Hat das erste EG auch gekostet und ist den Komponenten doch angemessen. Wo gibt's denn Vergleichbares für weniger Geld?


Verglichen mit anderen "ähnlichen" Angeboten a la YT oder Propain find ich es eher viel...Das Erste EG war um 2,8K rum, oder?


----------



## zr0wrk (9. August 2016)

LTB schrieb:


> Das Erste EG war um 2,8K rum, oder?


Oh, hast Recht, da habe ich mich ganz falsch erinnert. 2699,- war der Preis.


----------



## Cubeamsrider (9. August 2016)

Beim Rahmenset 250€ Aufpreis für den Float X EVOL ist auch etwas heftig, wenn man für den Monarch Plus RC3 nur 100€ Aufpreis verlangt.
Da bekommt man wohl bei Sram viel bessere Konditionen, wegen den anderen Sram Komponenten.


----------



## Middlfrank (9. August 2016)

Cubeamsrider schrieb:


> Beim Rahmenset 250€ Aufpreis für den Float X EVOL ist auch etwas heftig, wenn man für den Monarch Plus RC3 nur 100€ Aufpreis verlangt.
> Da bekommt man wohl bei Sram viel bessere Konditionen, wegen den anderen Sram Komponenten.


In Relation zum Preis für den RS-Dämpfer mag das ja sein, aber der Fox kostet UVP 719,-€ (2017er Modell). Da reicht Alutech den Dämpfer nur durch und verdient nMn nix dran.
Und wenn man dann z. B. die 1499,-€ (Rahmen) + 100,-€ (RS) bzw. 250,-€ (Fox) mit dem Rahmenset-Preis eines LV 301 vergleicht, finde ich das einen sehr fairen Preis für einen ICB 2.0-Rahmenset.
Ok, ich bin natürlich schon happy, daß ich Anfang Mai das Rahmenset inkl. Fox bei 75% Anzahlung noch zum Angebotspreis von 1.499,-€ bekommen hab, da bin ich ehrlich


----------



## dakar_aut (9. August 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Oh, hast Recht, da habe ich mich ganz falsch erinnert. 2699,- war der Preis.


Zusätzlich hat man beim ersten ja auch noch den Monarch Plus verbaut (obwohl nur der Monarch spezifiziert war). 

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere war der Grund, dass man den Dämpfer Tune vom Monarch nicht so richtig hin bekommen hat, oder? Würde mich auch interessieren was sich daran jetzt verändert hat.

Dann wäre da auch noch das hoffentlich gelöste Knarzi / Lagerproblem... 

Ich wäre beim ersten Angebot fast schwach geworden... die Gefahr besteht jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## Walroß (9. August 2016)

Die verschiedenen Farben sind auch nicht ganz billig. Als Nicolai noch buntes Eloxal angeboten hat, haben sie für blau oder grün bei Fullyrahmen 400 Euro Aufpreis verlangt. Das ICB gibt's ohne Aufpreis in drei Farben. Und die Schrifzüge sind nicht geklebt sondern über strahlen/polieren auf den Rahmen aufgebracht. Das macht optisch schon was her Das sollte man meiner Meinung nach beim Preisvergleich mit anderen Rädern auch nicht vergessen. Alles in allem finde ich die Preise ziemlich fair.


----------



## AboAC (9. August 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Oh, hast Recht, da habe ich mich ganz falsch erinnert. 2699,- war der Preis.



Das war aber das Buildkit. Aufgebaut lag das Erdgeschoss bei 2799€.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pyko (15. August 2016)

Bin am überlegen ob ich mir ein Erdgeschoss bestelle.
Bekommt man den monarch plus auch im passend tune im Handel? Finde nur mid/mid als tune.


----------



## Eisbein (19. August 2016)

ich warte dann mal auf die 29er variante, vll. auch mal in einer austattung wo man nicht gleich alles tauschen muss? Bin einfach kein Sram fan und die guide bremsen... nunja


----------



## LTB (22. August 2016)

Echt jetzt? 226-231 Tage...WERKTage, das Jahr hat 52*5=260 Werktage OHNE Feiertage

Wo klemmts denn da?


----------



## delphi1507 (23. August 2016)

Du hast die Feiertage vergessen


----------



## skask (23. August 2016)

Samstag ist übrigens auch ein Werktag, also 52x6.


----------



## LTB (24. August 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Du hast die Feiertage vergessen


Nö! Siehe oben, habe doch geschrieben, dass es OHNE Feiertage ist. Im Schnitt kommen noch 10 Feiertage zusammen und 30 Urlaubstage, der Arbeiter. Bei mir wären 230 Werktage ein gutes Jahr Arbeit...



skask schrieb:


> Samstag ist übrigens auch ein Werktag, also 52x6.


Stimmt...

52*6= 312 Werktage.
Dann geht's ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinenbremer (27. Februar 2017)

Hi!
Ich bin etwas verwirrt über die Gewichtsangaben der Komplettbikes. 12.3kg für das Erdgeschoss? Ich lese gerade die Custom Aufbauten durch, aber habe noch keine gewogene Angabe zu einem normalen Erdgeschoss in M gefunden. Danke für einen kurzen Link/Zitat/Nachmesssung.

Thx


----------



## zr0wrk (27. Februar 2017)

kleinenbremer schrieb:


> Ich bin etwas verwirrt über die Gewichtsangaben der Komplettbikes. 12.3kg für das Erdgeschoss?


Nie im Leben. Mein Obergeschoss in L hatte nach einigen Modifikationen (Titan und Alu, wo es geht, Steckachsen superleicht, Lenker und Sattel von Tune) 12,8 Kg mit Pedalen. 12,3 kg ist nicht realistisch.


----------



## kleinenbremer (28. Februar 2017)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Nie im Leben. Mein Obergeschoss in L hatte nach einigen Modifikationen (Titan und Alu, wo es geht, Steckachsen superleicht, Lenker und Sattel von Tune) 12,8 Kg mit Pedalen. 12,3 kg ist nicht realistisch.


Soweit war ich auch gekommen  Aber ich kenn jetzt das Rahmengewicht und kann mir den Rest selbst zusammenreimen. Trotzdem danke!


----------



## LC4Fun (2. März 2017)

hm, ich hab 12,8KG fahrfertig. Build Kit in m. Teuer aufgebaut aber ohne leichtbau zu versuchen. Warum sollten 12,3Kg nicht gehen? Spontan würde ich behaupten die alleine mit Pedalen und Reifen reinholen zu können


----------



## Plumpssack (2. März 2017)

Natürlich kann man das mit 12,3kg aufbauen aber die Gewichtsangabe fürs Obergeschoss kann nicht stimmen.


----------



## zr0wrk (2. März 2017)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man das mit 12,3kg aufbauen aber die Gewichtsangabe fürs Obergeschoss kann nicht stimmen.


Fürs Erdgeschoss auch oder erst recht nicht. Dass man den Rahmen mit 12,3 kg aufbauen kann, ist klar. Dann muss man eben ein bisschen vorsichtiger fahren.


----------



## Riffer (29. März 2017)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ich warte dann mal auf die 29er variante, vll. auch mal in einer austattung wo man nicht gleich alles tauschen muss? Bin einfach kein Sram fan und die guide bremsen... nunja




Die Ausstattung wäre für mich ok, aber 29 oder 27+ wäre es gewesen. Das Bike ist sicher so super, wie es ist, aber die Erfahrung lehrt mich, dass es bei mir große Laufräder sein sollen...

Die paar hundert Gramm rauf oder runter kann man diskutieren, wichtig sind sie aber nicht! Das ICB2.0 ist doch ein perfektes Spaßbike und eh sehr leicht!


----------

